# Kane's return *NO OTHER THREADS*



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*

Make him interfere during the match at Survivor Series between Henry and Show? Would perfectly set up a triple threat match for the next PPV?


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*

I reckon he'll return before then, but if he does, then for christ sake let him win the bloody rumble. But i just cant see them having him off tv for like over 6-7 months


----------



## Off-The-Ropes (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*



Kaneniteforever said:


> I reckon he'll return before then, but if he does, then for christ sake let him win the bloody rumble. But i just cant see them having him off tv for like over 6-7 months


WHY HIM WIN THE RUMBLE.
Crazy..give it to someone that needs it to develop their character.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*



Kaneniteforever said:


> I reckon he'll return before then, but if he does, then for christ sake let him win the bloody rumble. But i just cant see them having him off tv for like over 6-7 months


I was going to reply to this post, then I noticed your username. Kane won't be winning the rumble, happily.

The one circumstance they'd have Kane win the Rumble would be if they planned a Henry/Kane feud all the way to Mania. fpalm


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*

Have him return at the rumble, eliminated 15 people, get to the final two with a young heel and have the heel eliminate him after 10 minutes of one on one action. Kane gets recognition with a big comeback and makeks a huge impact, while it puts over a younger guy even more than winning the rumble normally.

@WWE #SIGNMEUP.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*

Why hasn't he appeared? Is he injured or on holidays?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*

I hope they hold it off until Royal Rumble. It just seems pointless to bring him back now.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Kane's Return*

Okay, so this is obviously two seperate vignette's, one for (assumed) Taker, and one for Kane.

And before everyone gets all crazed that Kane is coming back with a mask, the mask was on fire...I doubt that is symbolism for it's going back on his face.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Kane's Return*

I doubt is gonna be masked kane 

Kane wanted it out because it was difficult for him to breathe 

Sooo.......... Why would he put it back on? Plus the mask what set on fire


----------



## mr.redskins (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kane's Return*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Okay, so this is obviously two seperate vignette's, one for (assumed) Taker, and one for Kane.
> 
> And before everyone gets all crazed that Kane is coming back with a mask, the mask was on fire...I doubt that is symbolism for it's going back on his face.


Yes it does..............why show it if it didn't mean anything . It probably on fire because it means the mask is calling back for him that he has returned from hell or some BS/


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Kane's Return*

I think it symbolized the end of the monster character.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Kane's Return*

Kane returns with no mask, to resume his role as the top jobber in the company.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Kane's Return*



CyberWaste said:


> Kane returns with no mask, to resume his role as the top jobber in the company.


But he was just WHC a year ago...


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Kane's Return*



Mr Eagles said:


> But he was just WHC a year ago...


Hes still a jobber, has been for years. His reign was shite too.


One can hope this return may reignite the Kane character, but it wont.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Kane's Return*



Mr Eagles said:


> But he was just WHC a year ago...


So were ADR, Swagger and Sheamus. And ADR jobbed clean on live TV when he was the champion


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Kane's Return*



mr.redskins said:


> Yes it does..............why show it if it didn't mean anything . It probably on fire because it means the mask is calling back for him that he has returned from hell or some BS/


What else is more symbolic than his mask? They already have the mystery promo with this 1/2/2012 stuff, they just wanted this one to be completely obvious, so they used his old mask.

Did he even get taken out in any way that it would make sense for him to come back with a mask? I can't remember how they wrote him off.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Kane's Return*



EraOfAwesome said:


> What else is more symbolic than his mask? They already have the mystery promo with this 1/2/2012 stuff, they just wanted this one to be completely obvious, so they used his old mask.
> 
> Did he even get taken out in any way that it would make sense for him to come back with a mask? I can't remember how they wrote him off.


with the mask? he lost a stipulation match with HHH that he had to take it off if he lost. right now? mark henry "broke" his leg.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Kane's Return*

Excellent news.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqgawj-fJJg


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

if it's masked Kane, and I mean the cool masked Kane when he was with RVD, I will mark so hard I'll probably have 3 strokes and a heart attack. This is some awesome shit. If he comes back how he was recently, I will stop watching WWE. RoH and TNA will have to keep their shit together.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

It for sure is kane unless WWE does a completely huge swerve on us. What I'm curious about is does the mask at the end signify Kane won't use the mask or he will use it?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Kane's Return*



Wsupden said:


> with the mask? he lost a stipulation match with HHH that he had to take it off if he lost. right now? mark henry "broke" his leg.


The broken leg one.
I don't see how a broken leg constitutes a return of the mask.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

Why would they bother to signify that Kane wouldn't use the mask? He hasn't used the mask since 2003. There's no reason to tell the fans that he won't be coming back with the mask. The whole point of this promo, I believe, is to advertise that he is coming back with the mask. That was the whole point of Kane looking at his image in the mirror and then smashing it. He's going to become the monster again.

I'll admit, I ate my words. Yesterday, when rumors surfaced of Kane coming back with the mask, I shot them down. I was wrong.


----------



## Marcus Blade (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

The promo showed the mask falling to the ground so I would guess no mask. Too bad...wished Kane was putting the mask back on in that promo!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

This promo was aired and the 2012 promo was just linked? I didnt catch Raw yet. I think the mask falling down signified his downfall and now he will be back with it. There'll be another promo in which he picks that mask.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

He's going to come back with an eased off version of his old mask from what I saw. You'll be able to see his face pretty clearly but it'll still be covered similar to Vader's mask I believe.


----------



## Demolition Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

I'm not too worried about him returning with the mask... I just want to see a Kane return!


----------



## joker1524 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

he will return with the mask only to job to taker again at mania for the 3rd time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

Are people seriously still bangin this old drum?. Isn't it about tim you got over it? Nowhere did it remotely hint the mask was making a return and nor should it. I interpret as the last time he truly felt like monster was when he removed his mask,why he had the towel on his head in some parts and during his time away he has refound his inner monster. and will most likely make Henry his target, and make him "feel his pain". But do I think he'll have the mask upon his return, no.


----------



## National Resin (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

I don't think the mask falling down signifies that he's not gonna use it.

I think when he looked at himself in the mirror, he saw how human he was and thus, he broke it (as shown in the vid). Behind the mirror was his mask and from there, Smackdown's gonna get fucked up.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

If Kane comes back with the mask, "Slow Chemical" should return as his theme. 2002/2003 Kane was just a complete badass.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Kane return promo?*

Clearly this video is for Sting. 

Sorry, just had to do that. Yeah, I think Kane is returning with the mask. Not the full mask, but a version of a mask anyways. I actually don't care if he returns with the mask or not, because I'm just excited for Kane's return after this video.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

*WWE Sends Masked Kane Tweet*

- The official Twitter feed for WWE sent out a tweet reading "Masked Kane" during Raw SuperShow in an attempt to get the term trending. It was in reference to a mid-show vignette teasing the return of Kane with his signature red mask. The video concluded with a shot of the mask being dropped to the ground and covered in fire. "Masked Kane" was shown on the list of terms trending on Twitter during Raw.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Kane's Return*

I think the vignette is going to be the first of a series showing Kane's torment between choosing between the Mask or continuing maskless. This first one saw him looking at himself in a mirror (whilst hooded, or covering himself with that towel again) and smashing it, clearly unhappy with the sight of himself, but then also going on to burn his Mask.

Perhaps the following vignettes will see a more difinitive swing in one direction...

The Kane fan inside of me would like to see the final vignette have him pick up the mask, then return straight after, masked and all. The realist inside of me reckons it's just another promo featuring his mask to hype people up. This is the 3rd or fourth time they've featured the mask without him actually returning with it (Fake Kane vignettes, Rey Mysterio fued and now this one - got a feeling there's another but can't remember it right now!).


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Kane's Return*

Kane was awesome with the Mask, and I've always felt that the true Kane persona is the masked one.

Bring it back, please!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Kane's Return*

Before Kane got "injured" wasn't he doing promos about him being a monster and he was conflicted about it?

I hope when Kane returns he goes back to a heel. Face Kane sucks!! Kane is a character who should never be a face!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*



Demolition Man said:


> I'm not too worried about him returning with the mask... I just want to see a Kane return!


As a heel. Face Kane sucks! Kane is a character that should only be a heel.


----------



## PGeragoingdown25 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good news for Kane fans last few days. Could be a big Kane smackdown star 2012.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Kane's Return*



Joseph29 said:


> Before Kane got "injured" wasn't he doing promos about him being a monster and he was conflicted about it?
> 
> I hope when Kane returns he goes back to a heel. Face Kane sucks!! Kane is a character who should never be a face!


Kane's face and heel character is basically the same thing...


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Kane's Return*



CM12Punk said:


> Kane's face and heel character is basically the same thing...


A heel Kane would never be in the ring with Santino Marella doing Santino's trombone thing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjGOEInoZbA


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

Bring Kane back with his mask and this theme






Can't wait to hear J.R. saying: The Big Red Machine has returnedddddddddddddddddd!


----------



## Imaginasian (Mar 15, 2011)

For those of you who doubt the mask is returning im 90% sure it is, a modified version probably, if you remember Kane cut a few promos before leaving talking about how he felt less and less like a monster... which lead to weakness in him (which explains jobbing) and ultimately lead to Mark Henry Destroying him. 

Kane should return with the Mask and get built up like Henry did but doing that is difficult in the short amount of time we have before WrestleMania, a Monster type persona is what suits Kane best and always has, i just am not too sure whether WWE will bring him back as a Face or a Heel...


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Kane's Return*



Joseph29 said:


> A heel Kane would never be in the ring with Santino Marella doing Santino's trombone thing!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjGOEInoZbA


A heel Kane has done much worse. When it comes to his actual character, he's still the same Kane so basically he's always a tweener.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe it signifies that the mask that was dropped to the floor was in the past and that for a new reign of monster, he needs a new mask.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

As long as it's not THIS Kane, I'm happy.






If they do want THAT Kane to return, I'm damn opposed. Damn, damn, damn opposed.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The mask is back , this is a definite sign of a new attitude era. Hopefully his first feud is with Sting.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I prefer Kane as a face. His matches are more entertaining and I love to cheer him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane has always been a tweener. Even when he debuted against a fake Undertaker who was over as hell he was getting cheers. Whenever the lights went out, turned red and the organ music sounded, the place erupted at times.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

100% Masked Kane

You can see at various stills from around 0:13 there is clearly a picture of Kane wearing the mask.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

fpalm

Why the fuck would it show the mask burning on the ground if he was going to wear it again? It was symbolism.

And if he did come back masked, what would the explanation be? Undertaker burned down my house *again*? Vince Russo, is that you?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

He should return during a jobber tag match and utterly destroy all 4 of them.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

Tronnik said:


> fpalm
> 
> Why the fuck would it show the mask burning on the ground if he was going to wear it again? It was symbolism.
> 
> And if he did come back masked, what would the explanation be? Undertaker burned down my house *again*? Vince Russo, is that you?


The mask can be his source of power  saying the mask gave him powers.I remember seeing a video where kane has grown his hair again. maybe this is finally it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

He's gonna return, then Brodus Clay interrupts him, leading to a feud and a match at Wrestlemania wherein Kane ultimately loses and retires.


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

I noticed the mask is very different. His mouth and nose wouldn't be covered if he used the mask shown in the promo, so breathing wouldn't be an issue. I don't understand why they would show that if he wasn't going to use it. The only problem is explaining his reasoning for going back to wearing it in this era of supposed 'reality'.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> Why would they bother to signify that Kane wouldn't use the mask? He hasn't used the mask since 2003. There's no reason to tell the fans that he won't be coming back with the mask. The whole point of this promo, I believe, is to advertise that he is coming back with the mask. That was the whole point of Kane looking at his image in the mirror and then smashing it. He's going to become the monster again.
> 
> I'll admit, I ate my words. Yesterday, when rumors surfaced of Kane coming back with the mask, I shot them down. I was wrong.


Right on the money


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Camtoo said:


> I noticed the mask is very different. His mouth and nose wouldn't be covered if he used the mask shown in the promo, so breathing wouldn't be an issue. I don't understand why they would show that if he wasn't going to use it. The only problem is explaining his reasoning for going back to wearing it in this era of supposed 'reality'.


That version of the mask was the one he had in 2002/2003. Its not a new mask.


Hes not coming back with the mask for christ sake.

In 2006 he had the mask in his hand backstage around Vengeance I think, and he used to carry it around with him, and nothing came of it.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

All this talk of The Mask, I'll throw a different theory out there. Kane will return with A mask, but not THE mask. Time for a change of gimmick.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> All this talk of The Mask, I'll throw a different theory out there. Kane will return with A mask, but not THE mask. Time for a change of gimmick.


would mark the fuck out if kane turned into the mask lol.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't/have never cared for either Taker or Kane. So this draws a big 'meh' from me.


----------



## Mastermind17 (Oct 15, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> All this talk of The Mask, I'll throw a different theory out there. Kane will return with A mask, but not THE mask. Time for a change of gimmick.



imagine Kane with the red mask and the yellow suit. :lmao
i didn't expect him returning so fast. i thought he would return around royal rumble. win. and face Taker at WM.


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

I think he's going to return with the mask on. Yes... It was on fire. Kanes all about fire! It makes sense to me. I hope he does because it will mean a new and exciting era for Kane.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Please come back with the mask. Please, please, please ;_;


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

On a side note......Did anyone notice when it vaguely showd Kane, he seemed to have the black towel over his head as well?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Dear God, please let him return with the mask. It'd make no sense given that the mask is burning and tossed to the ground in the commercial, but screw it, he's so much better as a masked character. Give in to one nostalgia run before he retires.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

If he does return with the mask, I hope it's the half-mask from 2002/2003-era Kane. That was the best one in my book and he kicked arse during that time.


----------



## chris123 (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it's more a symbolic confliction within the character, hatred of the monster he is and possibly trying to get rid of the past by burning the mask.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Kane's Return*



CyberWaste said:


> Hes still a jobber, has been for years. His reign was shite too.
> 
> 
> One can hope this return may reignite the Kane character, but it wont.


WWE : "Kane's Fire Reignited? Watch the bizarre video featuring Kane's mask that has the entire WWE Universe buzzing." : http://vids.wwe.com/14015/raw-a-dark-force-lurks-at-the-pe

For me it seems that the fire that Kane has reignited is his mask. I think that means that he will be back with his mask.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Kane I bet you he will return at TLC Tables, Ladders, and Chairs if not there then he will at Royal Rumble most definitely as a surprise entrant


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

The big red jobber.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

The way I see it, if they can make Mark Henry look like an unstoppable monster then a masked monster Kane could have some real value left in him. Want to bring the mask back? Very simply, he says losing the mask made him more human and he wanted his old self back.

Book him like the monster he can be!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> The way I see it, if they can make Mark Henry look like an unstoppable monster then a masked monster Kane could have some real value left in him. Want to bring the mask back? Very simply, he says losing the mask made him more human and he wanted his old self back.
> 
> Book him like the monster he can be!


And non this matters, it's not like his career will "re-ignite" just because of a mask. He hasn't got long left and yeah the mask might return in someway but dear god I hope he isn't wearing it. It lost all meaning in 03 and well the mystery has been gone for a looong time, kinda shows the world hey we've had this guy on our roster has hasn't done a lot for 8 years so we decided to bring this mask back. >_>


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think they're just teasing us with the mask thing again like they did when he was carrying around the mask in a sack a couple of years ago.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

If Kane isnt supposed to return without the mask, why did they even show that mask. I think this promo will also have continuations like the 2/21/11 promo had and in the next promo, we'll see Kane pick that burning mask and put it on his face. The falling down of his mask showed his downfall and now he'll be back to being a monster - that's the bottomline of those promos, maybe.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> If Kane isnt supposed to return without the mask, why did they even show that mask. I think this promo will also have continuations like the 2/21/11 promo had and in the next promo, we'll see Kane pick that burning mask and put it on his face. The falling down of his mask showed his downfall and now he'll be back to being a monster - that's the bottomline of those promos, maybe.


Kane makes his return like how Undertaker did with the 2/21/11 promos, Kane's promos are similar to that of his brother and then Kane returns when we least expect it and with him back he comes back bigger, better, badder, and more powerful than he ever has been before, comes back more evil and more sadistic than ever before


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd love to see Kane return masked.

I fear WM28 will signal his retirement.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Right I dont care about the mask, he's wearing his glove so its definetly Kane now be quiet if you dont think it is him. Kane and Undertaker to feud again??


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Kane's Return*



EraOfAwesome said:


> What else is more symbolic than his mask? They already have the mystery promo with this 1/2/2012 stuff.


Ohh.. i thought that was a promo of Rey's return without mask or something... lol my bad


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

kane could probably say that he wore the mask again so he can be a monster again and that he lost some power maybe i dont know lol, most likely he wont come back with it

i would be happy just seeing slow chemical theme song come back


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

heres what i got watching the video










this glove was worn when he chnaged attire back in mid 2000-2002

and finally my favourite....










hes actually wearing it at 1 point, i hope its this mask


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

^^^^ Beat me to it.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

i have a feeling that both kanes video and the other promo in raw section are tied together, this might be undertakers final match and the final fight between the two brothers. maybe this will be a streak ender and kane will rule smackdown for a while.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

At this point I hope he comes back with the Mask just so I don't see anymore Bring back mased Kane threads


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> At this point I hope he comes back with the Mask just so I don't see anymore Bring back mased Kane threads


Then all of a sudden 500 more threads will pop up asking the WWE to unmask kane again.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like the naysayers might be wrong. This was posted on WWE.com, sorry if already posted.

The mystery of Kane’s mask
No longtime WWE fan will ever forget the mask that once concealed the ghastly face of The Big Red Monster for the first half of his WWE career. This is exactly why when the symbolic shroud appeared in a chilling video on Raw SuperShow, the WWE Universe exploded in speculation about the possible return of the hellfire and brimstone-born Superstar, beneath the mask not seen since 2003.

But wait just a moment. While the images in the footage were clearly of Kane’s former face gear and though the hulking fiend seemed to resemble The Big Red Monster, it’s still unclear what it all actually means. Is it Kane or could it be another twisted force, perhaps even The Undertaker? The theories have already begun to form on Twitter.

-WWE.com


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eli Cottonwood >_> wonder if he has a nice thick mustache yet.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

In the video you see him wearing the classic gloves when he first debut... but then at the end you see him wearing the mask with the open mouth (which I didn't like).

If he did return with the mask, which outfit do you see him using? And which outfit do you want him to use?

*Attire A*











*Attire B*











*Attire C*











*Attire D*


----------



## MARYSE IS GOD (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

no poll? attire C


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

The second attire was the best.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



MARYSE IS GOD said:


> no poll? attire C


poll added


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

Kane 2001.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

I want to see him return with attire A but that won't happen. Attire D or a brand new attire seems like the most likely candidate.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



HGF said:


> I want to see him return with attire A but that won't happen. Attire D or a brand new attire seems like the most likely candidate.


Yeah I prefer attire a

look how scary he looked:


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

I liked the first one best, but I voted D because it is the most probable.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

Nothing will ever beat the theme tune or the attire of A. But I think he'll come back in Attire D but without the vest.


----------



## misfits1904 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

In the video he's wearing his current attire and it looks like his old glove and a towel... Pause it on 14 secs and you can see him stood facing the corner


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

I think the first one was the best.

But if he does come back masked, will he be bald with the mask like Jason from Friday the 13th, or will his hair be grown out like he used to, I wonder?


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

aren't C and D the same?


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

A new attire which is similar to attire B


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



pberry said:


> aren't C and D the same?


Not at all. Different mask and different costume.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

id liek a mix between B and C


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Looks like the naysayers might be wrong. This was posted on WWE.com, sorry if already posted.
> 
> The mystery of Kane’s mask
> No longtime WWE fan will ever forget the mask that once concealed the ghastly face of The Big Red Monster for the first half of his WWE career. This is exactly why when the symbolic shroud appeared in a chilling video on Raw SuperShow, the WWE Universe exploded in speculation about the possible return of the hellfire and brimstone-born Superstar, beneath the mask not seen since 2003.
> ...


Do the WWE have some kind deal with Twitter where every time they mention it they get paid?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Do the WWE have some kind deal with Twitter where every time they mention it they get paid?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> kane could probably say that he wore the mask again so he can be a monster again and that he lost some power maybe i dont know lol, most likely he wont come back with it
> 
> *i would be happy just seeing slow chemical theme song come back*


A-Fucking-Men. His new theme, whatever it is, is utter crap.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

PoisonMouse said:


> Pretty much, yeah.


That would explain a lot.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Mask or not who cares? I just hope his character gets a "refresh" before he retires.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i didnt like the mask. he is one of my favs so i cant wait to see him return!*


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

He'll return like this.









What we want is irrelevant. Masked Kane is now a bad idea and wishful thinking.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

If he returns with the mask, I'd say debut a new one. In the promo, his last mask was on fire and dropped to the ground. It would be cool if he wore a mask that had actual fire damage, perhaps in the vein of Two-Face or Gustavo Fring post explosion where only half is damaged.

As for attire, I'd go with D. I like the straps/belts.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



Smashisleet said:


> I liked the first one best, but I voted D because it is the most probable.


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

A looked amazing. I would love to see him dressed like that just to see how he would look now, but I wouldn't mind Kane 2011 but with Mask.


----------



## Punkofpersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

I remember a few weeks before he left. He had a backstage segment with teddy 'tagmatch' long. He said he didn't feel like a monster anymore. Idk if that helps any1


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

Attire D


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

It must come back.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao are some people still denying it? Course he's returning with the mask... they wouldn't have fucking shown a glmipse of the damn thing if he wasn't going to return with it.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

ScrewYou said:


> It must come back.


i hope so


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

THE FIRE STILL BURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Bullydully said:


> :lmao are some people still denying it? Course he's returning with the mask... they wouldn't have fucking shown a glmipse of the damn thing if he wasn't going to return with it.



hilarious right?

he's wearing the fucking thing for crying out loud.

Kane returns, with a mask on, one last run, retires at Wrestlemania. Done.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

The WWE knows the fans wants Kane to return with the mask. Why would they put it in the video if they had no plans on putting it back on him?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> A-Fucking-Men. His new theme, whatever it is, is utter crap.


It's a shame. I was thinking about, no matter what tromboning he's done with Santino, no matter how many fathers he's had abducted by Edge, if he comes back with the mask on to challenge Undertaker's streak *I will mark*.

But then I thought of his epic return happening with that music? Hype killer, straight off the bat imo.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE at least shows they can still make good promotional videos.


----------



## mrbam90 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pZpTKQSo-58


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to see two Kanes back, one with the all over red body suit mask with hair attached and ordinary plain Kane, then I'd give him a schizophrenic gimmick where he hasn't got a clue who masked Kane is or what he's about


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

You could clearly see "S-T-I-N-G" inscribed on the inside the mask as it's falling... and we can only assume that the mask fell from the beak of a crow.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't know if this was posted or not but this is the second Kane return teaser.






Looks like the mask is back.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Looks like the naysayers might be wrong. This was posted on WWE.com, sorry if already posted.
> 
> The mystery of Kane’s mask
> No longtime WWE fan will ever forget the mask that once concealed the ghastly face of The Big Red Monster for the first half of his WWE career. This is exactly why when the symbolic shroud appeared in a chilling video on Raw SuperShow, the WWE Universe exploded in speculation about the possible return of the hellfire and brimstone-born Superstar, beneath the mask not seen since 2003.
> ...


:lmao

Yeah, it's the Undertaker in that video.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> You could clearly see "S-T-I-N-G" inscribed on the inside the mask as it's falling... and we can only assume that the mask fell from the beak of a crow.


Finally some common sense!

Also if you change your filters, you'll see the colour of the mask is white and black


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Vic said:


> Don't know if this was posted or not but this is the second Kane return teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess some fan made that video.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

You missed one of these


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

Vic said:


> Don't know if this was posted or not but this is the second Kane return teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that even real?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

At the very least, i'd like to see his full face mask return rather than the half mask he used in the end.
Although, since he's said in interviews it was hard to breathe in I don't see that happening.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Where do we get sting out of this video? If you pause at the right times, you'll see kane and the big gap in his teeth, him with the towel over his head standing in a corner and crouched down, also you can see him in the mirror.


----------



## Punk29 (Nov 19, 2011)

Belal said:


> Is that even real?


i'am guessing is fake.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



tmlvs said:


> Masked Kane is now a bad idea and wishful thinking.


Bullshit, and fuck you. 

Attire A, all fucking day. Fuck every other single attire, his first one was the best. Not even up for debate. A wins this poll. I said so.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

i liked C the best but if he did re mask he would prob come back as A


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

new attire


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



zombiemaster said:


> You missed one of these


I believe this is Undertaker dressed as Kane but correct me if I'm wrong

He looks like a right fat bastard in photo c. I don't think he's coming back masked - the mask was burning in the video which would imply it was just a prop so people knew who the promo was about imo


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

He's 44, how much longer can he go in the ring?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

Maybe attire A or D. Or maybe they'll make a completely new one.


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe Kane should return with half his face masked, half of it not, so everyone is happy and correct.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

hes coming back masked as a sadistic monster sweettoothe from twisted metal type gimmick ,im hoping for the best right now lol


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

D because of the mask shown in the teaser, but I hope for C <3


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*

I'm going to merge this with the proper Kane return thread in the Smackdown section, even though this discussion seems a little pointless to me other people might enjoy it.

The prospect of him returning really does not enthuse me at all...


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Dyl said:


> hilarious right?
> 
> he's wearing the fucking thing for crying out loud.
> 
> Kane returns, with a mask on, one last run, retires at Wrestlemania. Done.


You realise Kane actually cut a promo on Mysterio wearing his old Mask about 2 years ago? And before that his Mask was on the tron for weeks before Fake Kane debuted. Just because it's appeared in a video again doesn't mean he'll wear it.

Though I do think this time it'll be different.


Oh, and can I just say? I may be wrong, but I think the Mask burning in this new vignette is actually his first Mask minus the mouthpiece... not his 2002-03 Mask.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm really hoping he comes back with the mask, even if its a slightly varied attire from what we've seen in the past. I think it would bring a new element to the Kane character for the younger generation that never experienced him with the mask in the past, while giving that nostalgic nod to long time fans.

Not to mention the merchandise that will be able to be sold, and the new element that can be brought to his character. After all the last time we saw Kane, he was saying that he didn't feel like a monster anymore...and something didn't feel right. Sounds like a case for the mask to me.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im all for kane bringing back the mask but how would it make sense kayfabe? originally he wore the mask bec he supposedly had his face burned but what would be the storyline reason for him wearing it now ?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

mask or not Kane should win the royal rumble


----------



## Demolition Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



jj87uk said:


> I believe this is Undertaker dressed as Kane but correct me if I'm wrong


Although Undertaker did dress like this, I believe that Kane also wore this attire in his First Blood match vs Stone Cold.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



Demolition Man said:


> Although Undertaker did dress like this, I believe that Kane also wore this attire in his First Blood match vs Stone Cold.


And the inferno match, if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope Attire C comes back. Half-masked Kane was the best.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Half masked Kane was goofy as fuck, I disliked him.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

IDC Just as long as he wears a mask!!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I wonder if there's any chance he faces Mysterio at Wrestlemania, now that Sin Cara is out for 9 months and WWE wanted to set an all time mask record at a public event...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Half masked Kane was goofy as fuck, I disliked him.


He was goofy, true. But he was also the perfect combination of being an intimidating monster and a guy that just wanted to be like everyone else.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> He was goofy, true. But he was also the perfect combination of being an intimidating monster and a guy that just wanted to be like everyone else.


Whilst everyone has their own opinion. I wanted Kane to be a monster, that is what he was and for me what he always will be.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Whilst everyone has their own opinion. I wanted Kane to be a monster, that is what he was and for me what he always will be.


amen.

The origianl Kane gimmick is without doubt one of the greatest ever concieved and executed. From his debut, to his look, to his backstory, Kane was gold, absolute gold.

They ruined that by making him an ugly uninteresting bald guy.

I seriously don't even think of Kane once he lost the mask as Kane, he is just a shit version. Kane to me will always be one of my favourite ever wrestlers, but only Kane when he was an exciting and original monster, not the joke he unfortunately couldn't fail to become once the mask was removed and the mystique was gone.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

They could still put the mask on him, they just need to adjust it so he can breathe easier. The storyline could basically be that he got sick of looking at his own face (feeling human,etc) so he burnt himself all over again


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

IF they bring the mask back, which would be pointless, based on the promo, seems like the mask could give him superhuman powers, so maybe he'll play a split personality gimmick.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

The 'half-mask' looked damn cool, but it was wrong for Kane's character.

He'd get really sweaty imo in the old costumes, so I wouldn't be surprised if he went for the half-mask one


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone brought up that he is wearing the studded leather glove worn during the Attitude Era, as opposed to the finger gloves worn in recent years?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Speaking in kayfabe terms, WWE could be swerving us and that could be someone with Kane's mask burning it.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Speaking in kayfabe terms, WWE could be swerving us and that could be someone with Kane's mask burning it.


They never did show that Kane was the one who was burning it....Im interested to see how this goes and i really dont want to wait. 

But This a message to Kane Fans- Dont get overexcited thinking it's a definite he'll be back masked. So many times we thought he'd be back with the mask, and so many times it did not happen. This time i think the mask will be back but im not getting my hopes to high. They could be building this up just so people tune in for his return though i highly doubt that bc there would be no point in showing the mask at all.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Just watched the vignette again... Whoever struck the match wasn't wearing the glove.

So we see a match being struck...

Kane looking at himself in the mirror and smashing it...

And then the burning of what is definitely his first Mask modified to not have a mouthpiece... which is very significant in my opinion. Why would they bother modifying the Mask for a vignette when all previous Mask vignettes have had the original full Mask?


----------



## My Username (Nov 24, 2011)

attire A


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching it again a few more times. Kane has a burning match at the start (I know there is no glove on the hand but lets just say it's Kane), obviously looking back at Kane's story he was burnt as a youngster as a result he got "disfigured" all this caused him to wear a mask. Maybe he's trying to bring back the past to be a monster again, maybe he's trying to burn himself?

Kane is clearly wearing a towel on his head throughout the video. After Kane unmasked in 2003 he wore the towel on his head, this was because he was embarrassed, wearing the towel again signifies he's clearly embarrassed again, it MIGHT also mean he's wearing the towel again because he's embarrassed after burning himself again (with the earlier match).

We also see Kane's shadow in a room where he is screaming. He also has something on his head during this part. A towel, or perhaps a mask? He's certainly wearing the glove. In the next frame we see this:










So it's more than likely the towel he is wearing. As you can see he is also wearing the studded glove he used to wear during the masked period of his character. I also managed to pause it on this single frame:










This clearly shows that Kane is wearing a mask, the mouth part of his mask has gone much like the mask he used to wear just before he unmasked on Raw. He is also wearing a towel on his head like he did afterwards.










I pause a frame seconds later and we see a photo burning, the photo is of Kane when he first unmasked on Raw. Could show that Kane is trying to get rid of the past, the fact that he unmasked in the first place.

Another theory of mine could be that this video is SUPPOSED to look like it was taken back when he unmasked. It has the glove, the mouthless mask, the towel on his head and he is also smashing a mirror (which he did a week after he unmasked if I remember correctly) but I don't know what that would achieve.

Just hoping we get another video on Monday


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Tronnik said:


> fpalm
> 
> Why the fuck would it show the mask burning on the ground if he was going to wear it again? It was symbolism.
> 
> And if he did come back masked, what would the explanation be? Undertaker burned down my house *again*? Vince Russo, is that you?


The half mask was burned.

he could return in the full mask?

Because tbh I dont want a half maksed kane. Either full mask or stay in hiatus


----------



## burbur (Nov 24, 2011)

Kane? I don't think so..

It's EUGENE (Masked Eugene to be specific)


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Watching it again a few more times. Kane has a burning match at the start (I know there is no glove on the hand but lets just say it's Kane), obviously looking back at Kane's story he was burnt as a youngster as a result he got "disfigured" all this caused him to wear a mask. Maybe he's trying to bring back the past to be a monster again, maybe he's trying to burn himself?
> 
> Kane is clearly wearing a towel on his head throughout the video. After Kane unmasked in 2003 he wore the towel on his head, this was because he was embarrassed, wearing the towel again signifies he's clearly embarrassed again, it MIGHT also mean he's wearing the towel again because he's embarrassed after burning himself again (with the earlier match).
> 
> ...


THAT WAS GREAT ANALYSIS! Rep Points 4 you.

That picture of him standing in the corner looks like he is indeed burning his face and would explain why is wearing the towel, and the mask at 1 point.

I can't wait for another promo......


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This thing pretty much analyzes everything from that promo.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

*Masked Kane vs Orton at 28*

Anybody up for the idea of Kane vs Orton at wrestlemania?

After the match they had on SD id be quite pumped for a Last Man Standing match and kane is really the only Legend Orton hasnt feuded with on the roster bar Rocky.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hopefully kane has been hitting the gym really hard, manly, working the abs area.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Masked Kane vs Orton at 28*



Saiyan Ryu said:


> Anybody up for the idea of Kane vs Orton at wrestlemania?
> 
> After the match they had on SD id be quite pumped for a Last Man Standing match and kane is really the only Legend Orton hasnt feuded with on the roster bar Rocky.


Mehh... personally i want to see kane vs taker III, the final standoff.
And orton isnt the legend killer anymore. So kane being a legend doesn't really matter to much


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> This thing pretty much analyzes everything from that promo.


00:20-00:21 You can see Kane's shadow... He has hair.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't that not his towel?


----------



## Pikos (Nov 25, 2011)

WHERE ARE U KANE ?
I WANT HIM BACK !


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

That's not his hair that's the towel he had over his head


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i would like to see Kane come back but without a mask. he didnt look that great with one. although, he was much more scary and dominant with the mask.*


----------



## Pikos (Nov 25, 2011)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *i would like to see Kane come back but without a mask. he didnt look that great with one. although, he was much more scary and dominant with the mask.*


WHAT ?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pikos said:


> WHAT ?


*what i am saying is, When Kane had the mask, he was intimidating and dominant, then when he lost the mask, he kind of became "human" and then was able to lose a match more reasonably. i like him better without the mask though. it makes for a more interesting match. *


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*








So, the WWE has been in need of a freakish heel in recent times. Like a larger than life, weird, twisted, almost psychotic-kind of character, that can work as a babyface too, but always be dominant. Undertaker has become very human as his career progressed (which I think to be honest was a great move), Mankind is far gone, Umaga sadly passed away, Boogeyman sucked balls and Big Show is a goof. Glen Jacobs did this best as Kane, and kudos to him for not only sticking with the character and going through the horrendous bullcrap he had to endure over the years, but also managing to keep Kane relevant and fresh while he was young, and slowly transitioning into the 'time to put the young'uns over' mode of his career.

Now, after years of not doing much at all, Kane suddenly came into his own a few years ago and did some great work (in my opinion). Personally, I think this was his one last 'Thank You for your loyalty' run given by the WWE to Jacobs, the man behind the character. But that doesn't necessarily mean the character is finished does it?

Picture this, it's the Royal Rumble, things are getting chaotic with tons of people in the ring just throwing punches and it's hard to keep track of with who's where. The fire explodes, the Slow Chemical music hits, and out comes masked Kane (not the original mask, the one that was shown in the recent vignette). He comes in, clears house like he always has at the Rumble and makes it to say, the top five. Last entrant to go, the current (well, the one he used before this break) music hits, the fire yet again explodes and holy shit it's Glen Jacobs, bald unmasked Kane. Runs out, brawls with the masked Kane for a while and eliminates him, and then proceeds to eliminate himself, continuing to beat up the masked Kane, all the way backstage. This is it for the Kanes for the night, and whoever four are left in the ring will take the crowds focus.

The next few months will build up a Kane vs Kane match at WrestleMania (I wanna say Inferno, but seriously doubt that). Then, at Mania, after years of excellent performance, complete loyalty, living through bullshit such as fake Diesel, Isac Yankem and Katie Vick, solid matches and excellent promos, Glen Jacobs puts over the new masked Kane at Mania, and thus officially retires. 

What do we think?
I know Kane vs Kane isn't something new, but this needs to be treated like it matters unlike the first time they tried it. Plus, the original Kane has pretty much done everything one would want to do as a professional wrestler. He's made his money (which judging by the guy he seems to be on shoots, he's saved wisely), gained the fame, gained the accomplishments and helped out the younger generation of wrestlers. He even had a final lengthy title run and feuded against the man who he has been tied up with from the very beginning, the Undertaker. What else is there for a man to do?

NOTE:
It's just an idea. If you don't like it, calm down and move on. You'd be bumping this thread if you comment here, anyway.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*

fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*



deatawaits said:


> fpalm


Don't like it, don't bump it. 
Sigh.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*

i agree, kane is one of the most underated superstars ever


----------



## nobracommander (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*

I'm sure Kevin Nash would be up to be fake Kane.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*

Dear god why would you even think of something like this?

If anything Kane should get a worthy opponent at wrestlemania for once Maybe Randy Orton or UnderTaker.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*

See that's funny 'cause Glen Jacobs was Fake Diesel. I explained the joke.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

whenevr kane returns evryones jumping and its soo good, heres the link of his many returns lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1K2NkD8aqc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByY21BfDofk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzhxwuizY9M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q76__vWAQyQ


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*



Saiyan Ryu said:


> Dear god why would you even think of something like this?
> 
> If anything Kane should get a worthy opponent at wrestlemania for once Maybe Randy Orton or UnderTaker.


What's wrong with facing the next Kane? If the rookie does half the things Jacobs did during the course of his career, it'll be worth it in my opinion.

Speaking of opinions, calm down down only an idea, how about the tough enough dude Andy as the next masked Kane?


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*



Midnight Rocker said:


> What's wrong with facing the next Kane? *If the rookie does half the things Jacobs did during the course of his career, it'll be worth it in my opinion.*
> 
> Speaking of opinions, calm down down only an idea,* how about the tough enough dude Andy as the next masked Kane?*





fpalm


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Here's a crazy idea regarding the return of Kane*

but remember guys if you take into consideration the youtube comments on the masked kane debut video, once kane returns with the mask he automatically becomes invincable again


----------



## EgyptianCowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

The thing is, while I'll definitely get goosebumps if he returns with the mask (and I already did just from the promo), I actually wasn't all that interested in Kane until he removed his mask  I know its weird, but somehow I resonated with his character from then on out. I was intrigued by a superstar like I had never been up to that point. I mean, before de-masked Kane came along, my favorite wrestler was Jeff Hardy :side: Idk man....everything just changed for me at that moment. I was 12 when it happened and I had only been watching WWE for 2 years or so, therefore I wasn't as used to or familiar with masked Kane as everyone else from the Attitude Era was. By the time I was watching he was involved in really silly story lines and primarily being used as a tag team face with a little comedy sprinkled in. Also, he had some of his best matches/feuds post-mask. Tombstoning Linda (as fake looking as it might have been)and his rivalry with Shane was nothing short of engaging. Unfortunately it didn't take long for them to slow down his momentum by putting him into a lengthy baby storyline with Lita :/ Anyways, my point is that while many of you will absolutely drool at the sight of a masked Kane returning, I'll feel a bit disillusioned with that decision.


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> whenevr kane returns evryones jumping and its soo good, heres the link of his many returns lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1K2NkD8aqc
> 
> ...


so many good memories


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

AlbertWesker said:


> so many good memories


Hell yeah...


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Did Anyone notice that Kane is not in the WWE 12 intro? Maybe they left him out because of the appearance change......Also They took masked Kane out of the game which could mean he's changing his attire and once he does that they will use that as his alternate attire on the game.

Could not mean anything at all...... but it also could mean a lot.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

If he would return with the mask, I would be so happy! Masked Kane was one of may favs.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

i enjoyed masked kane - he was my favourite for a long while but i mean could it be pulled off again - we now all know what he looks like without his mask and isnt that what made him so good the first time - the fact that no one knew what he was like underneath the mask


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

We havent seen Kane and Undertaker for a while, I hope they have the sense to link the 2 absences together into an epic storyline


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Masked Kane would instantly become one of the top faces or heels in WWE depending on which way they decide to go.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Kane... idk, if he is going to job most of the time no use returning with a mask.


----------



## Pikos (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, there's something that is missing in Kane's legacy...
A fucking (good!) reign as the WWE Champion.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Give him a goatee and he'd look badass as fuck


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

God forbid another thread is made about Kane!!!!!!!!

Here's the link to his second return promo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZLCFixQxcM


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I seriously cannot wait for this. Even if worst case he only ends up with the towel, I'd still mark the fuck out. That towel was amazing. And if he returns with the fucking mask, I'll officially be a Kaneanite once again.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe they had dropped the idea of putting the mask back on Kane during is feud with Mysterio as he had many more years left in him. And now, maybe they will put the mask back on as 2012 might be his final year in the WWE. I have a strong feeling that he will come back with the mask.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Maybe they had dropped the idea of putting the mask back on Kane during is feud with Mysterio as he had many more years left in him. And now, maybe they will put the mask back on as 2012 might be his final year in the WWE. I have a strong feeling that he will come back with the mask.


I hope your right...


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

He's gotta come back with the mask. Why else would they take the time to design the new design _and_ have him wear it in the promo? It would only make sense to put it back on now.


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2 (Jun 25, 2011)

When i first started watching wrestling, Kane just unmasked. So i do REALLY HOPE he comes back with The Mask on.... I would love to see the mask back on him..... Since i never really saw him with the mask on.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

So that pic on WWE.com. I can't believe I'm seeing this, but is that hair behind the towel...










?


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

i think many will get dissapointed, hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

-SAW- said:


> So that pic on WWE.com. I can't believe I'm seeing this, but is that hair behind the towel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so, think it't just a frayed towel.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABl1yfewqB4

Here is a quick analysis of the promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pause at 3:59 on the video above. Just me who thinks that looks like his hand on fire?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Pause at 3:59 on the video above. Just me who thinks that looks like his hand on fire?


Yeah it does look like a hand.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Might be a reason why he is seen wearing the studded glove perhaps.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know why anyone cares. Another Kane return video. Same concept, same storyline, same return. We've seen this over and over. There is absolutely nothing WWE can do to restore freshness into his character.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nothing hurts a bit of nostalgia. 2011 seems to be the year of nostalgia. 

nWo themes, Stone Cold and Rock confrontation back stage, Stone Cold and Triple H confrontation backstage, The Rock wrestling once again, seeing Vince McMahon go mad at a superstar, DDP backstage with Booker T, Kane in a mask would be topping it off.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Kane setting himself on fire might be the only explanation for him wearing the mask again.
His motive?
Waking up the monster inside him.
IMO.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

Defective said:


> I think Kane setting himself on fire might be the only explanation for him wearing the mask again.
> His motive?
> Waking up the monster inside him.
> IMO.


yes this can be his reason of wearing his mask again, just saying that he burned himself so that he could wake up the monster inside him again.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

i was quite dissapointed that they havent showed more promos on raw yestrday, lets hope there will be something today


----------



## kennedyniles (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't wait for Kane to return but I really hope that he does not have the mask.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Doubt we'll see a new promo for Kane tonight but as Smackdown is a live supershow tonight, we actually might just see a new one.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Kane return promo?*



Amsterdam said:


> If Kane comes back with the mask, "Slow Chemical" should return as his theme. 2002/2003 Kane was just a complete badass.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How can anything beat that?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Please be masked!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I don't get why a beat down from Henry in the ring would mean Kane returns with a mask... 

I'm not raising my hopes, I just think he'll be back as normal sometime to slam Henry down.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bubzeh said:


> *I don't get why a beat down from Henry in the ring would mean Kane returns with a mask...*
> 
> I'm not raising my hopes, I just think he'll be back as normal sometime to slam Henry down.


it don't.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Bubzeh said:


> I don't get why a beat down from Henry in the ring would mean Kane returns with a mask...
> 
> I'm not raising my hopes, I just think he'll be back as normal sometime to slam Henry down.


The fact that before he left, there was a story that he wasn't feeling like a monster anymore and these promos are why people are thinking the mask is finally back.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, but if he was to come back and release the monster etc, it would have made more sense for him to perhaps just flip out after the Henry match or do something stupid with fire. I don't like the fact that promos are the only thing telling / showing us that he's made the change back.

Would be like The Undertaker having a promo about rising from the dead like he'd been in a buried alive match, when he didn't take that path in his last match.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Bubzeh said:


> Yeah, but if he was to come back and release the monster etc, it would have made more sense for him to perhaps just flip out after the Henry match or do something stupid with fire. I don't like the fact that promos are the only thing telling / showing us that he's made the change back.
> 
> Would be like The Undertaker having a promo about rising from the dead like he'd been in a buried alive match, when he didn't take that path in his last match.


Who said the promos are done? I don't think he wouldn't come back with it, especially since he's wearing it at one point.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Erm there was a Kane promo last night:


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Who said the promos are done? I don't think he wouldn't come back with it, especially since he's wearing it at one point.


I'm just following the crowd. Some think / want him back tonight.

I think a Royal Rumble late entrance is the best idea with him eliminating Henry.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I think Kane's coming back with the mask. There's no reason to show or make reference to it since he hasn't had the mask for years, and to those saying he won't return with the mask because of the breathing issue, that makes no sense. If we were talking about the original mask that'd be one thing seeing as there was only a slit to breathe out of, but the last mask he wore had the whole mouth area exposed.

Edit: People really think Kane's coming back tonight? What for? He'd obviously gonna be coming back for Henry, and he's tied up until TLC. If anything, that's when I think he'll return. Henry retains, kane shows up, Henry vs. Kane at rumble for the title


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I don't know why anyone cares. Another Kane return video. Same concept, same storyline, same return. We've seen this over and over. There is absolutely nothing WWE can do to restore freshness into his character.


Really not that hard to see why everyone cares. There are still tons of Kane fans out there, which so many people like you fail to realize. 

Your completely wrong. Because it's not the same storyline or concept or return. For the simple fact that this one involves him mask that people have wanted to see on him ever since he unmasked.

Maybe for non-kane fans this may not restore any freshness to him at all. But for Kane fans it restores him completely (Even some who aren't fans of Kane as well)

Also so many more people care because it's starting to look like Taker vs Kane III at Mania, And Kane will Have his mask. (remember they never did finish their final feud.)


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe he will reform Nexus with Barret, since they helped him bury Undertaker alive. Am I the only one who remembers that?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Maybe he will reform Nexus with Barret, since they helped him bury Undertaker alive. Am I the only one who remembers that?


I still think Taker will come back for Barrett and eventually face him at this years WM.

Kane seems the more likely, but he seems busy with the Henry revenge, so....


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Kane with a smaller version of the mask would be ok...


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

BigRedMachine2000 said:


> Really not that hard to see why everyone cares. There are still tons of Kane fans out there, which so many people like you fail to realize.
> 
> Your completely wrong. Because it's not the same storyline or concept or return. For the simple fact that this one involves him mask that people have wanted to see on him ever since he unmasked.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone cares for Undertaker vs Kane anymore.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> I don't think anyone cares for Undertaker vs Kane anymore.


Wrong, look on face book and stuff you'll see pages for Kane vs Taker Wm 28............... a lot of people want to see it happen


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

BigRedMachine2000 said:


> Wrong, look on face book and stuff you'll see pages for Kane vs Taker Wm 28............... a lot of people want to see it happen


Then I guess those people don't know what stale means.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Then I guess those people don't know what stale means.


Better than the crap we get these days.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



slimsellout said:


> In the video you see him wearing the classic gloves when he first debut... but then at the end you see him wearing the mask with the open mouth (which I didn't like).
> 
> If he did return with the mask, which outfit do you see him using? And which outfit do you want him to use?
> 
> ...


Been looking for these as I was confused when I opened the thread and saw the poll options.

Anyways I Like attire C a lot, it was when Kane was vulnerable but still a monster from the BoD days


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Other than John Cena, nothing is more staler than Kane vs The Undertaker.


----------



## lemmy1st (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*



Off-The-Ropes said:


> WHY HIM WIN THE RUMBLE.
> Crazy..give it to someone that needs it to develop their character.


I think if anyone deserves to win the rumble, he had an injury, he should come back and dominate.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*

He should beat his record of 11 people eliminated but he should be knocked out by the eventual winner or by someone he's going to end up feuding with.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Rumoured return date for Kane*

I feel like he isn't going to return at the Rumble to lose, and he sure as hell isn't going to win the Rumble.
He definitely will be at the Rumble though due to the records he has to keep up, so I see a return before the Rumble happening.

Probably on 1/2/12.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ke7G_Kc9mU

There is 1 other attire option. He wore this for survivor series and it was the only time he ever wore it.

I dont really like it. Click the link above and you'll see him in it


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Oh god no, that attire was his worst.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish taker wasn't at the end of his time, would like to see the 2 make up and do something with the tag division.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, that is definitely the worst attire Kane ever had.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

BigRedMachine2000 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ke7G_Kc9mU
> 
> There is 1 other attire option. He wore this for survivor series and it was the only time he ever wore it.
> 
> I dont really like it. Click the link above and you'll see him in it


Well, I definitely understand why he only wore it once.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Its so funny how a character who defined the word badass in his early years had become a joke for the past 4 years.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Why does everyone assume he'll come back for Henry? Returns don't always have to be revenge attacks, and quite clearly, these promos have far more depth to them than your bog standard return.

I've been trying to decide about a return date for Kane... TLC in 2 and a bit weeks seems logical given the time the promos started... though is that really enough time for Kane to get enough hair coverage on his head? Obviously it's not going to be full length or anything... but still. Wearing a wig will be a nightmare if he's going to be wrestling week in week out.

If anyone suggests him wearing a Mask but being bald... stfu.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

If Kane could use mystical powers to strike thunder on opponents inside the arena, he can grow his hair back too. Wig for sure.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WWE.com just posted a "history of masked kane" photo gallery. getting pretty obvious now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

VRsick said:


> WWE.com just posted a "history of masked kane" photo gallery. getting pretty obvious now.


Some real badass pictures too.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wonder if he'll debut a new mask. Does anybody know if its gonna be Glen Jacobs still portraying Kane or will they put somebody new as Kane???


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

100% Glen Jacobs.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

VRsick said:


> WWE.com just posted a "history of masked kane" photo gallery. getting pretty obvious now.


I still have no idea if kane will return with the mask, all the clues are there in the 2 vids that its all set of the masked kane return, but WWE like to be smart asses and then change their minds and not even go ahead with the actual plans. This happens in everything, either movies etc where plans can totally change. 

PPL say the mask is not going to change a bit, if they ever decide to remask kane again just like 97 with the hair and the mask etc then it becomes a huge deal. For me if they book kane to perfection, then it begins promo's and the kane promo's could be connected, and if that happens then a masked kane just like 1998 could make a far bigger impact on the WWE than someone like jericho ever could, kane becomes michael myers again. Do not forget jericho returned a few years ago and that impact became very forgetful, now a masked kane just like 98 then we are talking of a real threat. And for me if it is masked kane that acts and is booked like 97/98, and that will overshadow the it begins promo if it is indeed jericho because the classic 1998 kane will have everyone talking more than the IT begins mystery return


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I don't know why anyone cares. Another Kane return video. Same concept, same storyline, same return. We've seen this over and over. There is absolutely nothing WWE can do to restore freshness into his character.


Just like The Undertaker > ABA > Undertaker > ABA > Undertaker > ABA, and so on.. But yet no one has anything to say about that, right?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> I still have no idea if kane will return with the mask, all the clues are there in the 2 vids that its all set of the masked kane return, but WWE like to be smart asses and then change their minds and not even go ahead with the actual plans. This happens in everything, either movies etc where plans can totally change.
> 
> PPL say the mask is not going to change a bit, if they ever decide to remask kane again just like 97 with the hair and the mask etc then it becomes a huge deal. For me if they book kane to perfection, then it begins promo's and the kane promo's could be connected, and if that happens then a masked kane just like 1998 could make a far bigger impact on the WWE than someone like jericho ever could, kane becomes michael myers again. Do not forget jericho returned a few years ago and that impact became very forgetful, now a masked kane just like 98 then we are talking of a real threat. And for me if it is masked kane that acts and is booked like 97/98, and that will overshadow the it begins promo if it is indeed jericho because the classic 1998 kane will have everyone talking more than the IT begins mystery return


Kane isn't coming back with the full mask if that's what you're trying to say.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Kane isn't coming back with the full mask if that's what you're trying to say.


We do not know if its a full mask or half a mask or not a mask at all he comes back as. The mask we saw could easily be a prop a hint and a platform that glen decides to use a totally different mask. If you are saying well its just half a mask he is coming back as, that could mean that he will wear a towel and the same costume before he got injured with the mask


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> We do not know if its a full mask or half a mask or not a mask at all he comes back as. The mask we saw could easily be a prop a hint and a platform that glen decides to use a totally different mask. If you are saying well its just half a mask he is coming back as, that could mean that he will wear a towel and the same costume before he got injured with the mask


Hmm, good point.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

Well in the promo, Kane wears his old gloves he wore with the mask, wears a towel to cover his face constantly and burns an image of him on the night of his unmasking. I think he'll be coming mack with the mask guys, maybe a new one, but i think its gonna happen. too much symbolism suggests it


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

One thing I will say is Kane will have some 'medium to huge' storyline when he returns, they wouldnt have made a promo like that to hype him up for nothing.

I suspect either some back story to his mask going on, or simply a new attire


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

gmount said:


> Well in the promo, Kane wears his old gloves he wore with the mask, wears a towel to cover his face constantly and burns an image of him on the night of his unmasking. I think he'll be coming mack with the mask guys, maybe a new one, but i think its gonna happen. too much symbolism suggests it


Is how I see it also. Far too much weight to the mask in the promos and with WWE.com putting up that "history of masked Kane" gallery.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dyl said:


> Is how I see it also. Far too much weight to the mask in the promos and with WWE.com putting up that "history of masked Kane" gallery.


Whilst I hope its true, WWE also had an NWO article on the site when Kevin Nash started using the nWo music.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

As long as we get a good Kane/Big Show partnership then I don't care whether he's masked or not.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Whilst I hope its true, WWE also had an NWO article on the site when Kevin Nash started using the nWo music.


Good point. Never underestimate the WWE when it comes to fucking with us of course.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> We do not know if its a full mask or half a mask or not a mask at all he comes back as. The mask we saw could easily be a prop a hint and a platform that glen decides to use a totally different mask. If you are saying well its just half a mask he is coming back as, that could mean that he will wear a towel and the same costume before he got injured with the mask


*good point. havent thought of it that way.*


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What they need to do to make this awesome:
Theme music: Slow Chemical 
Attire: One he got unmasked in. 
Mask: One that got unmasked 
Story: Kane comes back at Royal Rumble as a heel and goes back to being The Big Red Machine, destroying everything in his path. Still feuds with Henry, beats him and its Kane vs Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mask or not I hope he comes back in shape.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> What they need to do to make this awesome:
> Theme music: Slow Chemical
> Attire: One he got unmasked in.
> Mask: One that got unmasked
> Story: Kane comes back at Royal Rumble as a heel and goes back to being The Big Red Machine, destroying everything in his path. Still feuds with Henry, beats him and its Kane vs Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania.


Best case scanrio kane comes back like this

















They book him just the same has this kane, from his entrance to his music the whole place going black, but they book kane just like his original personality to him feeling no pain he is unstoppable.

Now being realistic if they decide to remask him it would be more of 2003, has we have never seen half masked kane totally become a heel monster, he was a monster in this form for 1 week before the mask vs title match become official

















The dream scanrio would be going right back to his routes of 97/98, because the original kane brought so much fear to the WWF/E. All of the midcard wrestlers were crushed by kane and were terrified of kane the brood were crushed by kane, and the main event guys apart from stone cold undertaker and rock were in total fear of kane, at one point after kane burned x pac instead of taker even undertaker was walking backwards and walking away from kane when was the last time undertaker done that. But for most of the time he would own guys like HHH in the ring, HHH never beat masked kane in a clean fight. How many times did HHH need help keeping kane from taking the title off him


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The problem with the full mask is that he cant breathe in it: otherwise I will welcome it for sure.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It must suck for WWE to realize that they had to bring back all these old school factors for people to care about the product a bit more. Rock, HHH, IC title, old school WWE title or new, 30 man RR, masked Kane, etc. This goes to show, tradition is BOSS.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone think Kane's return could be the same night Undertaker returns? (if that other video is indeed for Taker) and this would set up Taker vs Masked Kane at wrestlemania (kane's final match) they could have them both return in one night like they did with HHH/Taker last year.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry to break it to everyone, you're overhyping his return. Kane will probably come back exactly the same before (no mask, same music etc) but just be more angry. Oh well, I guess 1 out of 3 aint bad.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd guess that the mask was just in the vignette to make it obvious who it was for. Plus it has the added bonus of causing people to mark out over a possible masked return.

Like someone said earlier in the thread he was out with a 'broken' leg. So unless they are going to say that his leg injury stopped him being able to follow proper fire drill procedures and his face got burnt (again) then I can't see any reason for the mask's return.

That said, wrestling is like religion. It doesn't actually have to make sense, it just needs to be plausible enough for people to go along with.


----------



## SameerPrehistorica (Jan 14, 2010)

> Kaneniteforever
> I reckon he'll return before then, but if he does, then for christ sake let him win the bloody rumble. But i just cant see them having him off tv for like over 6-7 months


You are right.Man, they never let him win the Rumble.In 2001 Rumble,he eliminated 11 guys.That is the highest elimination in Rumble history.They gave the 2001 rumble victory for Austin.Kane is suppose to win that.He was also in better shape those days.


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Attire Wat?


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

I read some rumors online saying there's a good chance. Everybody keeps saying he will return at a ppv but a really don't think so.

If you look back at all of his major returns, they were all on either Raw or SD. Not a ppv. He had 1 return at a ppv and i believe it was at the great american bash, and all he did was attack umaga (rip).

If no return, Do you think we will see another promo for him or a repeating one.

Also, do you expect an it begins promo?

(EDITORS AND MODERATORS- Please don't close this thread. I know that there's a kane return forum on smackdown, but nobody responds in that. If you can please let this one go at least until the start of Raw, Thank you.)


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

Hmm... I honestly still think the best time for his return would have been on the live Smackdown. Now... I don't know.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

Interesting, but doubt it. He will probably return at the Royal Rumble. But who knows?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

Naaaaa there gonna milk these promos dry until people dont give a fuck.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



Apokolips said:


> Naaaaa there gonna milk these promos dry until people dont give a fuck.



that ^
wwe seems to be doin that alot lately


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

Usually the returns at Royal Rumble are complete surprises so I doubt Kane comes back then. If he was, WWE wouldn't have run all of these return promos for him.

I think he ends up coming back at TLC.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

Why is everyone so excited about this? No one even bothered about the guy when he was here.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



Proph said:


> Why is everyone so excited about this? No one even bothered about the guy when he was here.


There were only a minority that still bothered including me. I will stick with him as my fav wrestler until he retires.

The thing is so many people have gotten dis-interested in him since he unmasked. The reason people are excited now is because of the chance of a masked Kane return.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



BigRedMachine2000 said:


> There were only a minority that still bothered including me. I will stick with him as my fav wrestler until he retires.
> 
> The thing is so many people have gotten dis-interested in him since he unmasked. The reason people are excited now is because of the chance of a masked Kane return.


Fair enough. I'm a fan of Kane, well, I wasn't a fan until his epic promos on SmackDown on his latest WHC run. I couldn't care if he's masked or not, what difference does that make? All it does is mean he can't speak as clear... 

Still to this day don't understand the preference over Masked Kane.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



Proph said:


> Fair enough. I'm a fan of Kane, well, I wasn't a fan until his epic promos on SmackDown on his latest WHC run. I couldn't care if he's masked or not, what difference does that make? All it does is mean he can't speak as clear...
> 
> Still to this day don't understand the preference over Masked Kane.


Masked Kane was a machine, as soon as he unmasked he became a monster for a short period of time. Then fuck knows what happened. Slowly he became unscary, not a machine, jobbed to rey more times than I can count. Him bringing the Mask back will freshen him up again and could make him go on another monster run!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

Kane will only be interesting id he comes back as two characters in a schizophrenic gimmick, one is just plan old Kane in his usual attire and is a complete soft toucn and the other is Suited up, masked up and fake hair attached to it Kane who is a complete badass and 'normal' Kane would have no concious recollection of it's existance


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

He'll return on January 2nd when Undertaker returns.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbhx3GNW6ew
1;00 onwards^

I don't see him returning tonight. On another note why are these superstars returning just before the rumble.. Why not make them enter late in the rumble I dont understand, Its not like they have 30 great superstars ready to enter the rumble already. So we have kane coming back and possibly taker/y2j, rumble is the time, why a raw/smackdown or even tlc when so close to the RR :frustrate:frustrate


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



[The_Game] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbhx3GNW6ew
> 1;00 onwards^
> 
> I don't see him returning tonight. On another note why are these superstars returning just before the rumble.. Why not make them enter late in the rumble I dont understand, Its not like they have 30 great superstars ready to enter the rumble already. So we have kane coming back and possibly taker/y2j, rumble is the time, why a raw/smackdown or even tlc when so close to the RR :frustrate:frustrate


They'll probably hold Christian back. I'm sure they have a few legends/veterans that will come back also. So there will be some surprises still.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

because ratings matter

If you're a Jericho fan you're more likely to buy the Rumble if he has just returned and you know he's there rather than not knowing if he might return or not


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



the-gaffer said:


> Kane will only be interesting id he comes back as two characters in a schizophrenic gimmick, one is just plan old Kane in his usual attire and is a complete soft toucn and the other is Suited up, masked up and fake hair attached to it Kane who is a complete badass and 'normal' Kane would have no concious recollection of it's existance


I'd love that gimmick.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

Besides, if they brought everyone back at the Rumble it would be all out over kill and totally dilute all their comebacks


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

what for? he's gonna be coming back for Henry, and he's booked up for TLC already. He'll probably return after the title match when Henry retains to set up a feud/match for rumble


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



the-gaffer said:


> Besides, if they brought everyone back at the Rumble it would be all out over kill and totally dilute all their comebacks


This. Exactly. They have to bring back/redebut Skip Sheffield, Brodus Clay, Evan Bourne (due to suspension), R-Truth (due to suspension), Kane, Christian, Undertaker and maybe (although I wouldn't bet on it) Jericho. That doesn't include any Royal Rumble surprises. They can't do it all in one night. It has to be spaced out.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

He'll still be 44 years old. With or without the mask.

Won't be as scary and dominant as he was during Tude era.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

I don't care masked kane coming back is just epic.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Latest Kane Promo*

Anyone got a link?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Latest Kane Promo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZH-4GoBcfw

Low quality but better than nothing. Has to confirm the masks return?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Latest Kane Promo*

can't find a link yet but it really looks like he's returning the mask, showed him wearing it twice


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Latest Kane Promo*

kinda does look like a mask return but i hope they dont intend to use the mask they show in the promo the half a mask to me would like kinda lol and stupid but hey thats me if he is comein back with the mask hope its the one that covers his entire face


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Latest Kane Promo*



Coyotex said:


> kinda does look like a mask return but i hope they dont intend to use the mask they show in the promo the half a mask to me would like kinda lol and stupid but hey thats me if he is comein back with the mask hope its the one that covers his entire face


The half-mask was to help him breathe, so I suspect it certainly will be that one.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am still iffy iffy on Kane returning with the mask.......... I don't get why they would show it burning at the end of the promos.

They make it seem in the third promo that he puts the mask on ( his one eye widens like he's frightened) and then they show it burning.

But the burning of the mask can also mean that his character is reigniting.

The burning mask just gives a reason for wwe to not mask kane, i really wish that part wasn't in the promos.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFS8q_AQZJw

They clearly showed him wearing the mask. Finally!


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*

@HGF. Please remove your picture of the Miz. The eyes are just f'n disturbing.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BigRedMachine2000 said:


> I am still iffy iffy on Kane returning with the mask.......... I don't get why they would show it burning at the end of the promos.
> 
> They make it seem in the third promo that he puts the mask on ( his one eye widens like he's frightened) and then they show it burning.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the whole burning thing is the symbolism with Kane and fire. And to look cool.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I could care less about which mask, I care more about which attire accompanies the mask. I'd prefer the entire Attire A, but if they at least bring back that costume, I'll be happy.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

BigRedMachine2000 said:


> I am still iffy iffy on Kane returning with the mask.......... I don't get why they would show it burning at the end of the promos.
> 
> They make it seem in the third promo that he puts the mask on ( his one eye widens like he's frightened) and then they show it burning.
> 
> ...


Symbolism.

Before he was saying that he doesn't feel like a monster anymore, so at the end of the promo they show the mask burning. Renewed energy behind the mask.

Marking out at the beginning of the promo when he's looking in the mirror with the mask and a towel over his head. Looks bad***.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



Macho King Madness said:


> @HGF. Please remove your picture of the Miz. The eyes are just f'n disturbing.


I'm sorry sir but I just can't do that at the moment. 

Back on topic, I don't know if this has been brought up or not but does anyone think that the multiple superstars being shown in the video means he's returning at The Royal Rumble?


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Is it possible kane returns tonight?*



BigRedMachine2000 said:


> There were only a minority that still bothered including me. I will stick with him as my fav wrestler until he retires.
> 
> The thing is so many people have gotten dis-interested in him since he unmasked. The reason people are excited now is because of the chance of a masked Kane return.


YEP! Masked Kane = Scary Rapist Serial Killer Kane AKA Interesting Kane.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I've never been uninterested in Kane. Been a life long fan, mask or no mask. Hell, I'd even go as far as to say the first few months post-unmasking was some of his best work. I'm just fucking pumped for that mask coming back.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

BigRedMachine2000 said:


> There were only a minority that still bothered including me. I will stick with him as my fav wrestler until he retires.
> 
> The thing is so many people have gotten dis-interested in him since he unmasked. The reason people are excited now is because of the chance of a masked Kane return.





-SAW- said:


> I've never been uninterested in Kane. Been a life long fan, mask or no mask. Hell, I'd even go as far as to say the first few months post-unmasking was some of his best work. I'm just fucking pumped for that mask coming back.


I agree, I'm stoked about the masked return. its too bad he isn't doing the full mask like his debut. That mask was much freakier. But if you look at it you can see how it would be a bitch to try to breath through that while fake fighting the shit out of someone.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks like a mix of the 1997 and 2003 mask.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

cant wait back to the old dominant heel kane rather than bigshows bitch lol


----------



## DeathClutch (Sep 10, 2009)

Will be nice to see the mask make a return. Regarding the attire, I'm guessing it will be something new.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Kane demolishes everyone. Just fucks up everyone real bad in Smackdown. Big Show, Henry, Orton, chokeslams hornswoggle onto a table, tombstones Vicky guerrero etc etc. Holy shit i am marking for Kane....AGAIN.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

ScrewYou said:


> Just fucks up everyone real bad in Smackdown. Big Show, Henry, Orton, chokeslams hornswoggle onto a table, tombstones Vicky guerrero etc etc. Holy shit i am marking for Kane....AGAIN.


THIS!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

ScrewYou said:


> I hope Kane demolishes everyone. Just fucks up everyone real bad in Smackdown. Big Show, Henry, Orton, chokeslams hornswoggle onto a table, tombstones Vicky guerrero etc etc. Holy shit i am marking for Kane....AGAIN.


Exactly FUCK them all they all need to be decimated cos this is the big red ass kicking machine that is Masked Kane! Unleashed!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not that I care or anything, but if you go into the CAW part of WWE 12 it looks like a new attire for Kane is in the outfits section.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

YES! this has to mean masked kane is returning, i mean come on HE'S WEARING THE FREAKING MASK! now we just need him to enter to Slow Chemical... now who would not mark out over that? wow


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

attire B is also great, the one that looks like attire B but different colors.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like the mask is coming back!! Yeah baby! Now for what he does. Pure destruction will be great (please Royal Rumble)  After that, time to feud. And depending whether or not he's face or heel, I see 3 possibilities. Henry, Show, Orton. Please choose Orton Kane.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It must suck for WWE to realize that they had to bring back all these old school factors for people to care about the product a bit more. Rock, HHH, IC title, old school WWE title or new, 30 man RR, masked Kane, etc. This goes to show, tradition is BOSS.


Yeah but the thing is, they bring them back to entice old fans back, and once these promos and gimmicks end, the fans will still be there..

Just like The Rocks return, i hadn't watched WWF/E since 2002/3, but on hearing about The Rock returning, i started watching, every week, both RAW and SD, now although i'm still excited about The Rock, i'm a fan again and enjoy it without him there..


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

the important is that he returns with the mask and wins the royal rumble


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So do you guys think he will return as a face or heel?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

He'll be back as a face.


----------



## Save Me Punk (Apr 27, 2010)

If he comes back with the mask, which it looks likely he will, he'll be a face whether WWE want him to be or not. I haven't cared about Kane for years because he has gone from monster to jobber so many times, but now that he could be wearing the mask again I'm pysched!!


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

LOOOL I love these dirt sheets.

Its such guessing work lool


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i just hope he covers up his gut. i dont care how badass he will look with the mask, with a gut hanging it its just gonna kill it... wait he is bald to? dont see how this is gonna work.


----------



## raheel1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kane was made to look like a jobber.The only time he had credibility in recent memory is his WHC reign.I want Masked Kane back at royal rumble chokeslam Everyone in Sight And Go On to win the rumble.


----------



## Jibunjishin (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice promo-videos but i think the wwe will ruin the comeback / upcoming storyline .. like every time


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

thats not very pg


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i am surprised the rock and taker are among the other active stars in this video


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Tweener tending towards Heel I reckon


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> So do you guys think he will return as a face or heel?


Have you learnt nothing over the years? Kane is a definition all to himself. You're either face, heel or Kane.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

He needs to return as a face, with or without the mask, because every time one legend makes his comeback, the fans cheer him, and with mask - Kane's return could be huge.


----------



## Wintex (Aug 24, 2009)

Kane, Kane! Mask, mask!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

That new promo is awesome.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Really fucking hyped for his return now. I only ask for one more thing...

BRING BACK SLOW CHEMICAL.

Edit: I'll also be happy with Out Of The Fire.

2nd Edit: Possibly Burned too.

3rd Edit: Any remix type of said themes are cool too.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What were the quick glimpses of Rock, Punk, Cena, Taker and some of the other top stars in the latest promo for?


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Bullydully said:


> What were the quick glimpses of Rock, Punk, Cena, Taker and some of the other top stars in the latest promo for?


i'm assuming it's attempting to establish the general idea that Kane is coming back to fuck everyone up


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

This thread really needs to be stickied.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a feeling, Kane upset with his loss from Mark Henry and his mixed feelings about his looks, he light himself on fire, possibly just his face to burn himself again. In the video, we see him punch through the glass with his glove he wore when he debut as Kane, we also see the towel over Kanes head, when he was first de masked and wasn't 100% confident in himself in his face so he wore the towel. Showing the towel on his head again can only point to his uncertainty about himself leaving for the only thing he knows what to do, setting himself a blaze and putting the mask back on and being the real monster he really is. This is why we see the mask fall on the ground on fire from the inside out, because Kane's face is on fire burning the mask. This is what I think it all symbolizes. The real monster Kane returning.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

i hope he comes back and squashes cena - gives cena a bit of s feud until the WM build up starts - i think he will come abck at TLC and destroy henry and then big show


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Theff said:


> I have a feeling, Kane upset with his loss from Mark Henry and his mixed feelings about his looks, he light himself on fire, possibly just his face to burn himself again. In the video, we see him punch through the glass with his glove he wore when he debut as Kane, we also see the towel over Kanes head, when he was first de masked and wasn't 100% confident in himself in his face so he wore the towel. Showing the towel on his head again can only point to his uncertainty about himself leaving for the only thing he knows what to do, setting himself a blaze and putting the mask back on and being the real monster he really is. This is why we see the mask fall on the ground on fire from the inside out, because Kane's face is on fire burning the mask. This is what I think it all symbolizes. The real monster Kane returning.


You know what...

I actually like that idea. Be really cool to just have like a silhouette of Kane in a promo stood in a puddle of gas, with an empty can next to him, then he drops that flaming mask into it and the promo literally goes up in flames. Then, the following week, he returns and has an actual reason for wearing the mask.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kane is going to end Mark Henry and his hall of pain.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

At the Royal Rumble? It'd be great if he could win. Perhaps get one more reign as Champion before he hangs up his boots. Probably won't be another 2-3 years before he retires, or even considers retiring...2 championships is great. His career alone would be a great accomplishment and put down in the history books. No doubt a future hall of famer. This may be pushing it, but heck i'm a greedy kane mark. 1 more reign!!! 1 More Reign!!!


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

the new promo is too sick....im sooo happy, so far this new promo obv confirms he comes back with the mask. its seems like a mixture of things, the gloves he wore at 2000ish, the mask is also from that same year but the mouth piece has been removed

now jus slow chemical and wwe is back on tracks baby!!!

i think he deserves to win the royal rumble, beat mark henry for the heavyweight title

does any1 els think that he'll be kicking randy orton ass or barret, sheamus big time?


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Theff said:


> I have a feeling, Kane upset with his loss from Mark Henry and his mixed feelings about his looks, he light himself on fire, possibly just his face to burn himself again. In the video, we see him punch through the glass with his glove he wore when he debut as Kane, we also see the towel over Kanes head, when he was first de masked and wasn't 100% confident in himself in his face so he wore the towel. Showing the towel on his head again can only point to his uncertainty about himself leaving for the only thing he knows what to do, setting himself a blaze and putting the mask back on and being the real monster he really is. This is why we see the mask fall on the ground on fire from the inside out, because Kane's face is on fire burning the mask. This is what I think it all symbolizes. The real monster Kane returning.


Kane does not need to be burnt to wear a mask, Michael Myers is a perfect example of wearing a mask for different reasons. He wears a mask to hide himself away almost like a sanctuary that Myers is not of this world, the mask is Myers insanity.

Now I will give my two cents properly digesting these promo's and what we have learnt.

Now the first promo was interesting, why? obvious the mask and why was the mask shown on these promo's

Now the first promo was a meh, the last 2 promo's have have made us stand up and take notice and say wait a minute is kane now having a gimmick transformation, its possible why? because it was a huge statement to make (kane Resurrected), that statement does not make sense if its the same basic kane he has got to be more than the guy we have seen since 2003 when he lost the mask.

Now chairshot reality on wrestlezone.com very much summed up the entire kane return especially josh, (if kane is to be relivent he does need the mask, if he is resurrected resurrect to the past. He is becoming something different something new, and what has killed him for so long, no hair no mask no attire he is just like anyone else, kane becoming a basic monster without a mask is the hulk without the steroids, he is scary but not terrifying) And for me Josh got it spot on with kane.

For me they cannot just have him return like we have seen him look since his unmasking, they have gone to far to the point of no return now with these promo's. WWE have got to have a fresh new kane to live up to these promo's meaning a facelift. A unmask kane will die out quickly and we are back to square one like 2003 and 2010. Now masked kane that uses the mask like Michael Myers will bring terror to the WWE and a simple reason to wear it, he has lost his mind and the mask is a symbol of his insanity. We have never seen a monster mask kane in today's WWE, the roster is there for the taken, and a faceless kane could go through the WWE like a tornado in a trailer park. Kane is 44 he has 4 great years left in the WWE use him wisely.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

I GOT IT! the reason why kane is wearing a towel is because he has actually grown hair!!


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Belal said:


> I GOT IT! the reason why kane is wearing a towel is because he has actually grown hair!!


He just stepped out of the shower.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

BURNING HAMMER said:


> He just stepped out of the shower.


or that xD. But yeah, i don't think they want to show that kane actually has grown his hair back because the don't want to reveal it just yet because if we see the hair it will be too obvious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgRKxyiIBBg


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

and another thing I said this on the other forum. I have compared kane with Michael myers allot, and they have allot in common than many like to think. Now many say oh we know what kane looks like without no mask. But like I said in rob zombie's halloween films, we knew what he looked like with no mask he looked like any normal person, did anyone complain Michael was still wearing a mask? nope the mask is part of what makes Myers scary. 

But look at the original Michael Myers, why did everyone find Michael scary? and why did he wear a mask? there was no reason at all, he had no motive to why he was killing and why he was wearing a mask. Now what if kane returned with a mask but he gave no reason at all on why he was wearing a mask, it starts to tap into the insanity of kane that there is no fear just pain for everyone. Look at the quote in scream 1 with billy when he is revealed has the killer, (it seems allot scary when there is no motive sid). So really kane returning wearing a mask for no reason now that's scary


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hope they scrap his new theme, it would ruin the whole thing. Slow Chemical or bust.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

Striketeam said:


> I hope they scrap his new theme, it would ruin the whole thing. Slow Chemical or bust.


yeah or else they shoulg go with the first one.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

if you marked the fuck out when you saw kane wearing the mask again......GIVE ME A HELL YEAH!? 

On a serious note Kane returning with a mask is awesome, looks like he is set for one final MONSTER push, I have a feeling Taker will retire him at Wrestlemania. We will see but business is picking up ! Cannot wait until Kane is back


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Why do people want to see Taker vs Kane...again?


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Why do people want to see Taker vs Kane...again?


It will probably be Kanes retirement run, no one else is worthy to retire Kane other than the Deadman too be honest.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> It will probably be Kanes retirement run, no one else is worthy to retire Kane other than the Deadman too be honest.


That feud is too stale to ever happen again. If Kane is retiring, I rather they do it as a team.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> That feud is too stale to ever happen again. If Kane is retiring, I rather they do it as a team.


hmm fair enough, but I think Kane probably wants his last match to be AGAINST Taker where he loses and Taker sends him to retirement. I get where your coming from though, but I reckon out of respect Kane deserves this last final push and final match with Taker


----------



## Piezo (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd really like to see full mask kane again. The rest of the attire doesn't matter so much to me but the half mask is garbage. The full mask really made the character and I just couldn't like him as much when they got rid of the mask. They are also severely lacking a mysterious monster type figure right now so for him to return after big show vs mark henry with full mask would be epic.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Why do people want to see Taker vs Kane...again?


Because this time, with the resurrection of Kane including the mask and hopefully a big MONSTER push where he goes on a rampage like he used to in the good old days.. it will actually be interesting. If kane was just returning as usual the way he was post 2003, then i would understand where you're coming from, but this added dimension actually makes the feud interesting. can taker stop the monster kane? is kane too powerful for the phenom? you also have to add the psychological factor into it, how would taker cope with seeing his brother like that yet again.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

gmount said:


> Because this time, with the resurrection of Kane including the mask and hopefully a big MONSTER push where he goes on a rampage like he used to in the good old days.. it will actually be interesting. If kane was just returning as usual the way he was post 2003, then i would understand where you're coming from, but this added dimension actually makes the feud interesting. can taker stop the monster kane? is kane too powerful for the phenom? you also have to add the psychological factor into it, how would taker cope with seeing his brother like that yet again.


It doesnt matter because its still Kane vs Taker for the _______ time and its staler than John Cena.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> It doesnt matter because its still Kane vs Taker for the _______ time and its staler than John Cena.


I wouldn't say that. at least we've had a year break from it, i wish we could have a year without that... 'thing'.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> It doesnt matter because its still Kane vs Taker for the _______ time and its staler than John Cena.


Staler than cena......my ass


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

At least Cena can have good matches every few months when he tries. The last good Taker vs Kane match was in 1999, everything else after that just sucked.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

So many people are excited to see Kane return with the mask now. And I bet you guys, till Wrestlemania, if Kane gets to be in the ME of WM by winning the rumble, people will be pissed off and they'll say that masking Kane back was a wrong move.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Well just because he's coming back with the mask doesn't mean he should win the Rumble, let alone main event WM.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

I still am not sold that he will return, with the mask. I said it once i'll say it again.

In reality i think these promos are out of sequence. I think that at first he saw himself without the mask , he broke the glass. Then he put the mask on and decided to light it on fire bc he didnt want to reflect on the memories, ( i hope im wrong, but i think there's a good chance that can indicate a no mask return.)

There's also the possibility he burnt his face, (kayfabe obviously). But he might of put the mask on, and saw how monstrous he was in it, then decided to burn his face so no one could question on why he returned with it.

And damn i never thought of this until now.. What if he frames getting burnt by taker a second time? which would set up another feud between them.

So many ways wwe can go with this, and i guarantee they mess it up.

IM STILL HOPING THE MASK RETURNS THOUGH DEEP DOWN!

one more thing i just realized.... I DONT THINK THAT"S KANE WITH THE MATCH IN THE 1st PROMO!

If you notice the person who lights the match doesn't have the studded glove on he wore in the promo's. (and yes he holds the match with his right hand and wears his studded glove on the right as well.)

Could be taker or someone screwing with kane.

Promo's could be deeper than we think.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

If he returns with the mask these 2 things must happen: he can't use that SHIT theme he's had the past couple years, and he musn't wear the mask without doing the make-up underneath... it looks pathetic


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> At least Cena can have good matches every few months when he tries. The last good Taker vs Kane match was in 1999, everything else after that just sucked.


Mmh? In my opinion, the No Holds Barred Match at Night of Champions 2010 was very good. I read reports giving it ***1/2. Kane also had very good matches with Orton, Edge(Last man standing), Rey Mysterio(Summerslam), Christian, Wade Barrett and even Henry. And his performances on Money in the Bank and Elimination Chamber were strong.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Interceptor88 said:


> Mmh? In my opinion, the No Holds Barred Match at Night of Champions 2010 was very good. I read reports giving it ***1/2. Kane also had very good matches with Orton, Edge(Last man standing), Rey Mysterio(Summerslam), Christian, Wade Barrett and even Henry. And his performances on Money in the Bank and Elimination Chamber were strong.


That no Holds Barred Match sucked. In fact all three matches they had that year sucked.

Also I didn't say Kane sucked in the ring, I said he hasn't had a good match with Taker since 1999.


----------



## PGeragoingdown25 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah man. Kane still got some years in him. He 10x more fit than I am and I am 23 yrs old lol. I am so glad for him. I been a kane favorite since day 1 and still am. I was so inspired by his charactar when I was a kid. I could not wait to see him. Man there use to be kane forums round internet but seems like they died off when he took his mask off. Man u still got to be a kane fan regardless and hope they give him something good and looks to give him another shot. Probably one most well respected person backstage. When you ever hear about a problem or constantly taking off time? ..... got a 20 yr body still. Kane for life. He knows who he is and doesent have to prove anything like like this gay ass Cena-Rock thing.


----------



## PGeragoingdown25 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the burning of the mask kinda indicated he not coming back with it. He probably resisted to leave it on and burned it. It might be a catch for people to order Royal Rumble.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Well just because he's coming back with the mask doesn't mean he should win the Rumble, let alone main event WM.


Undertaker won it in 2007 man! Cant say anything. I dont think people even thought that Kane was going to win the MITB too.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Not looking forward to Kane's return at all. He is extremely boring, and stale right now. This isn't 1998 people.


----------



## HLRyder (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kane WILL return with the mask.*

http://vids.wwe.com/14183/raw-what-dark-surprise-does-kane

Title even says "Kane, back beneath the mask? Watch!"


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

When he's been without the mask for 8 years, why are they slapping it back onto him? It was part of a storyline before, that Kane had been burnt as a child. Is he just going to be wearing it again for shits and giggles?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

It's going to look incredibly stupid if he wears the mask with his current attire will need to go back to the old full red suit.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Bring him back at the Royal Rumble as a surprise entrant.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Undertaker won it in 2007 man! Cant say anything. I dont think people even thought that Kane was going to win the MITB too.


That's because Taker was the only one that should have won that match. I could name five people that should win the Rumble over Kane. 

Oh and thanks for proving my other point. Kane already had his big run when he won MITB and then the world title.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

truk83 said:


> Not looking forward to Kane's return at all. He is extremely boring, and stale right now. This isn't 1998 people.


really undertaker seems to be living in the past with his gimmick he brought back in 2004, was anyone complaining about undertaker recycling his old gimmick. And didn't taker say even in 99 before he left that the days of scary entrances and music are over, yet 5 years later he goes back to that


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> That's because Taker was the only one that should have won that match. I could name five people that should win the Rumble over Kane.
> 
> Oh and thanks for proving my other point. Kane already had his big run when he won MITB and then the world title.


Kane may not even compete in the royal rumble, he may come back and interfere in a match. Especially if he intends to return at the rumble has returning at the rumble, could already lose momentum if he is eliminated


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't get why people are against Kane returning with the mask and asking how it would work.

If he does come back with the mask he can pull it off pretty easily so it makes sense. Show a clip of being unmasked in 2003. Talk about how that was a defining moment. How when he was unmasked his power and aggression slowly left him. He became less like a monster and talk about how the mask has brought back the monster in him. All of this said after a reign of terror where he squashes everyone with his mask on, saying hardly anything.


----------



## DXShawn (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry if this has already been said, theres like 39 pages in this thread lol I believe Kane will return with the mask because during RAW when in the bottom left corner of the screen it showed who was tweeting and it said Masked Kane was lol


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Correfan said:


> When he's been without the mask for 8 years, why are they slapping it back onto him? It was part of a storyline before, that Kane had been burnt as a child. Is he just going to be wearing it again for shits and giggles?


Simple he feels putting the mask on will reawaken the monster in him


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay, I just signed up solely because of the possibility of masked Kane's return and I'd like to share some thoughts .


Looking at the third promo you can't tell for sure whether the mask shown at 0.31 is his original one, a remodel of the half-mask with debut like styling or﻿ a a whole new version of the full-mask. I assume that they did that on purpose  Should we get a clear picture of Kane wearing a half-mask of any sort I hope the underlying reason is to show him experimenting with different guises and not what he'll wear come his 'resurrection' at which point he'll settle on a full-mask.


The 2002 half-mask sought to humanize Kane IMO because the WWE creative team at the time were all out of ideas. They didn't know where to take his character and went down the easy, short-term route. Sure he went on a rampage for a while and it was fun while it lasted, but this portrayal of Kane had no staying power and led to him being used as a typical 'big man' in the company. He played up to the crowd too much for my liking and the whole mystique of Kane was gone. We could see a good amount of his face and the mystery surrounding him was no more. Kane was/is human just like the rest of us. He was no longer sinister, but simply someone who had issues. When Kane makes an entrance it should be an occasion, the fans used to suspend reality and think 'holy sh*t, it's The Big Red Machine!', an unpredictable, unstoppable, psychotic monster. Now all they do is think 'oh look it's a bald, fat jobber'. 


Kane's﻿ aura was damaged almost beyond repair when he unmasked. Unmasking him was one of the biggest mistakes the creative team could ever make. The mask represented Kane's wayward psyche, his paranoia and maybe, just maybe, something inexplicable pushing him to do certain things, some kind of force you could say. If he had breathing problems then they could have modified the mask with tiny perforations to increase air flow. It's not rocket science. They didn't have to remove the mask. Looking at them the nose area was exposed so I don't see how he would have had trouble breathing. Kane virtually had a symbiotic relationship with the mask and then they killed it off just like that? The charcoal make-up was a joke and the following week was even more embarrassing. You can﻿ wash off burns with water?﻿ Who knew?! I know they used the pretty pathetic 'psychological scars' explanation, but then why did he appear to be burned [very poor attempt at making him looked burnt btw] when he unmasked? Did Kane know in advance that he would lose the match and had thought of a great plan to fool the audience? -_- In all seriousness they could have even make the slit of a refreshed version of his debut mask wider [around the mouth I mean] and have him wear black make-up top cover it up. I personally suspect the whole psychological arc was a bogus excuse for the WWE to justify unmasking him.


I know Kane can no longer be﻿ the same on the wrestling front, firstly due to his age and secondly his tricep/bicep injuries have taken their tole, but they can give him higher status like The Undertaker by having him put on the mask again and giving him a subtle, supernatural vibe. Turn him a force that instills fear into the roster again rather than someone to squash every week to get over with the PG era fans. 


This is how I'd book his return - the gun in the vignettes intends to mislead us. It's not Kane holding it nor The Undertaker or a druid, but HHH. He knows he can't destroy The Deadman alone so he enlists the help of the 'demons' within Kane's mind by kidnapping him and putting him in an unknown location surrounded with objects to trigger his 'resurrection', reawakening the burning hatred in him i.e. making him relapse to his totally unstable state. 


Such objects could include a gasoline can, an old style box television showing his unmasking on loop, loads of pictures of his unmasked face on on the walls smeared with oil, others ripped up on the floor, match boxes, his original mask, a rough looking toolbox, a sledgehammer etc. Probably too twisted for WWE to do, but how about the next promo showing Kane tied up in a chair facing away from us with the camera panning away quickly as the towel﻿ is removed in a darkly lit room and he's put through water or 'gasoline-boarding' by HHH? This would be audible only as the camera would pan away quickly and you wouldn't be able to see the perpetrator. We'd only see the gasoline gushing onto the wooden floor boards and hear demonic screams. Perhaps it could be hinted that Kane was almost possessed by 'something' as a child which made him different, a mere hint of this after this very promo would be enough, they wouldn't have to go overboard and make it cheesy. Like I said at this point in the promo we'd hear demonic screams, kind of like a 'reverse exorcism' if that makes any sense lol.


We'd then come back to the shot with the gun [we find that the videos are out of sequence. This could actually be true IMO] and see Kane light the match. The shot of Kane putting on a mask at around 0.31 of the third promo would be shown straight after. Lastly we'd see a blurry Kane looking into a broken mirror with his mask on with the screen flickering with some analogue interference noise and a blurry shadowy figure reflected in the mirror gripping a sledgehammer with both hands. It's HHH, but we wouldn't know this yet, at least not for certain. Kane would then come into focus [note that the background would still look kind of blurry] and he'd tilt his head ala old school Kane and finally the promo would abruptly black out signalling the end.  Man...I think that would be such an awesome promo, I don't know about you =P 


HHH did say that he'd be waiting for The Undertaker to return, but he never said that he'd be waiting alone or playing fair...I think this would be an epic outcome. Kane would be the silent, twisted monster of old that we knew and loved. An unpredictable, unstoppable machine. It would lead to a curtain call for both Kane and Taker at Wrestlemania with Kane ending﻿ the streak *flame-shield ON*, but turning on The Game before his final match and getting his revenge for being unmasked in the first place. He would be now at his most powerful.


We'd see lights going out with the red glow, creepy short promos and video disturbance when Kane is on-screen in the back and things like that so as to give the impression that something is not quite right about him. It could work. It's all theatrics with Kane. Oh and please scrap that 'Man on Fire' theme asap. 'Slow Chemical' is not dark enough. I'd like to see a re-imagining of 'Out of the Fire'. 0:00-0:11 of YouTube -> /watch?v=Dt4AfoXsp3g and then a remix of his first theme would be ideal. Moreover, like someone mentioned I hope he covers up his gut with a top with sleeves, wears boot lifts and either grows out his hair or wears a good wig.


*As a side note Kane better wear the black make-up around the eyes if he's going to wear the full-mask.


Like I said just a few thoughts...


:mark:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> That's because Taker was the only one that should have won that match. I could name five people that should win the Rumble over Kane.


I could name a few who could win over Taker in 2007. Taker could have easily got into WM without winning the Rumble tbh.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

PyroGenius said:


> Okay, I just signed up solely because of a possibility of masked Kane's return and I'd like to share some thoughts .
> 
> 
> Looking at the third promo you can't tell for sure whether the mask shown at 0.31 is his original one, a remodel of the half-mask with debut like styling or﻿ a completely new full-mask iteration. They did that on purpose  I really hope that if we get a clear picture of Kane wearing a half-mask of any sort that the intention is to show him experimenting and not what he'll wear come his 'resurrection'.
> ...


Good post, very well thought out. I posted something which took quite long to write the other day and I got no replies, didn't want that happening to you too  Was a good read although your promo idea sounds very complex and I probably didn't gather all of it, although generally sounded pretty good. I'm a Kane fan too, use him all the time on the WWE games too


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

hassassin said:


> Good post, very well thought out. I posted something which took quite long to write the other day and I got no replies, didn't want that happening to you too  Was a good read although your promo idea sounds very complex and I probably didn't gather all of it, although generally sounded pretty good. I'm a Kane fan too, use him all the time on the WWE games too


Thanks dude, I appreciate it. I touched it up a bit so it might make more sense now...or not lol. I wouldn't say my promo idea is complex [if you meant as opposed to what WWE are doing currently then yeah, there's a bit more to it generally speaking (I don't pay much attention to WWE these days)], it's just very stylised relying heavily on imagery. 

The last wrestling game I played was No Mercy on the N64 lol. Great game.

EDIT: Someone PM'd me, but I can't respond because I'm a noob and I don't have certain privileges haha. I wonder if the sender got a message saying 'Hey! You're PMing a noob, watcha doing?!!" xD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

B was a cool -more black then red look. D would have to be more my favorite with the straps on his chest and the mask not covering his mouth. 

I remember listening to a interview with Kane and he said he had trouble breathing with the full mask. 

I would love to see him come back with a D concept. Keep the hair bald or short, please no "attached to the mask hair". lol


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Lok said:


> B was a cool -more black then red look. D would have to be more my favorite with the straps on his chest and the mask not covering his mouth.
> 
> I remember listening to a interview with Kane and he said he had trouble breathing with the full mask.
> 
> I would love to see him come back with a D concept. Keep the hair bald or short, please no "attached to the mask hair". lol


Hedging my bets on a hair transplant myself...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

He'll be wearing a wig (attached to the mask of course) until he grows some hair. It might well take half a year to grow some long hair.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> He'll be wearing a wig (attached to the mask of course) until he grows some hair. It might well take half a year to grow some long hair.


That's what I want to hear, but there's no proof...


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it's fairly easy to see what the angle for his return is. He's trying to recapture the monster inside, resurrecting the essence that got him to be feared, to be powerful in the first place. The mask is his symbol of resurrection of the Evil he used to be. He set JR on fire, turned on RVD, took out his brother The Undertaker, buried him alive twice since losing the mask, and still, he ended up being taken out by Mark Henry. At this point, Kane has snapped. Kane is looking to find the piece that will re-awaken the demons he once shunned. Now, going back to where he feels most comfortable, Kane is re-born. Kane is resurrected. Kane is once again, alive.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

PyroGenius said:


> That's what I want to hear, but there's no proof...


Well he's already grew some hair back(with a horrible hair line lol) from some pics I saw posted in the wrestling section of AllHipHop.com so I can assume he's coming back with some type of hair and probably REALLLLLLYYY tight hair extensions so they dont fall out. That should be hilarious LOL


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

PyroGenius said:


> Okay, I just signed up solely because of the possibility of masked Kane's return and I'd like to share some thoughts .
> 
> 
> Looking at the third promo you can't tell for sure whether the mask shown at 0.31 is his original one, a remodel of the half-mask with debut like styling or﻿ a a whole new version of the full-mask. I assume that they did that on purpose  Should we get a clear picture of Kane wearing a half-mask of any sort I hope the underlying reason is to show him experimenting with different guises and not what he'll wear come his 'resurrection' at which point he'll settle on a full-mask.
> ...



very good post 
i like your ideas 
but sadly wwe creative isnt that creative


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™;10704843 said:


> He'll be wearing a wig (attached to the mask of course) until he grows some hair. It might well take half a year to grow some long hair.


It's already been about half a year since he got "taken out"...


----------



## joeylsemail (Nov 21, 2011)

Kane was def much cooler as a monster bring it back for shizzle.I am for either a beef with his bro taker or teaming up with taker and crushing all tag teams and winning the tag team belts.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

blazegod99 said:


> Well he's already grew some hair back(with a horrible hair line lol) from some pics I saw posted in the wrestling section of AllHipHop.com so I can assume he's coming back with some type of hair and probably REALLLLLLYYY tight hair extensions so they dont fall out. That should be hilarious LOL


Yeah I've seen those pics. I just don't want to get my hopes up too high. Better to have low expectations than really high ones and then be left disappointed. WWE have teased the return of the mask numerous times without leading anywhere and they haven't done anything particularly noteworthy with the character since his unmasking [bar perhaps his recent promos, but again I prefer the silent monster]. What's different now? Part of me sees this 'campaign' as a way of hyping the return of Kane as a crazed monster solely as a nostalgia trip. The twitter tag they put up, the merchandising sales that the mask would allow, the lack of a real monster heel atm etc. It all kind of points to a cash grab in a way, but maybe I'm too skeptical and pessimistic. It could all be a phase and end pretty quickly with or without the mask and not in a good way. I guess we'll have to wait and see what they can come up with. Hey, it can be a cash grab, I don't have an issue with that, so long as they do the gimmick justice and let Jacobs retire with a flourish. lol @ hair extensions, that _would_ be hilarious.  Rasta Kane anyone? xD




blazegod99 said:


> I think it's fairly easy to see what the angle for his return is. He's trying to recapture the monster inside, resurrecting the essence that got him to be feared, to be powerful in the first place. The mask is his symbol of resurrection of the Evil he used to be. He set JR on fire, turned on RVD, took out his brother The Undertaker, buried him alive twice since losing the mask, and still, he ended up being taken out by Mark Henry. At this point, Kane has snapped. Kane is looking to find the piece that will re-awaken the demons he once shunned. Now, going back to where he feels most comfortable, Kane is re-born. Kane is resurrected. Kane is once again, alive.


That's what I think too and the promos seem to insinuate that, but it doesn't take much for the WWE to mess things up big style and do something stupid. If I had a pound for every time they did an unexpected swerve then I'd be a rich man. Time will tell.



#1Peep4ever said:


> very good post
> i like your ideas
> but sadly wwe creative isnt that creative


Thanks. They could easily realise this as well. Unlikely as it may be I hope someone who works for the WWE reads this thread and takes notice  Not going to happen, but hey-ho. Faint hope and all that jazz.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL at Rasta Kane. 

I do expect it to be a cash grab, put him in a big match at Wrestlemania(why does Rey Mysterio keep popping out to me for some reason...... Kane vs Rey Mysterio would be the only way for WWE to have that mask record crap for WM 28 they wanted.... but I dont wanna see it LOL)

I do hope WWE doesnt seriously screw this up.... but.... this is WWE lol


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

blazegod99 said:


> LOL at Rasta Kane.
> 
> I do expect it to be a cash grab, put him in a big match at Wrestlemania(why does Rey Mysterio keep popping out to me for some reason...... Kane vs Rey Mysterio would be the only way for WWE to have that mask record crap for WM 28 they wanted.... but I dont wanna see it LOL)
> 
> I do hope WWE doesnt seriously screw this up.... but.... this is WWE lol


No offence to Mysterio, but the way WWE have been hyping Kane's return and the bold 'Kane Resurrected' text in the vignettes makes me think he's destined for bigger opponents whether or not he comes back as 'The Big Red Jobbing Machine'. I just get that feeling, but there's still some doubt lingering in my mind. You simply cannot take anything for granted with the WWE >.< I just read that Sin Cara was meant to face Rey at WM 28 before he failed a drug's test. They missed a trick with Halloween. I wonder if he failed the test just before October so they're delaying the match until April. I'm not sure if there's any truth in the story. Anyway, it would be ultra lame if they go for the record attempt in a Rey Vs Kane match at Wrestlemania 28. Scratch that, I can confidently say that his return will be terrible if they tie the mask record into it and have him at face the little man at the grandest stage of them all. The matches between the two where Rey won were bad enough. I wonder if all the kids these days know what Kane actually used to be like. He was like Michael Myers as someone said earlier, nothing kept him down. He rarely sits up like he used to nowadays and most of his taunts have gone as well . Yeah, I'm tired of matches between these two as well. WWE needs to bring back the hardcore championship while they're at it. Those were crazy times. 

I'd like to see a yearly PPV called 'RAW with Attitude' that takes the best elements from the Attitude era and melds them with more modern storytelling techniques and matches.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> No offence to Mysterio, but the way WWE have been hyping Kane's return and the bold 'Kane Resurrected' text in the vignettes makes me think he's destined for bigger opponents whether or not he comes back as 'The Big Red Jobbing Machine'. I just get that feeling, but there's still some doubt lingering in my mind. You simply cannot take anything for granted with the WWE >.< I just read that Sin Cara was meant to face Rey at WM 28 before he failed a drug's test. They missed a trick with Halloween. I wonder if he failed the test just before October so they're delaying the match until April. I'm not sure if there's any truth in the story. Anyway, it would be ultra lame if they go for the record attempt in a Rey Vs Kane match at Wrestlemania 28. Scratch that, I can confidently say that his return will be terrible if they tie the mask record into it and have him at face the little man at the grandest stage of them all. The matches between the two where Rey won were bad enough. I wonder if all the kids these days know what Kane actually used to be like. He was like Michael Myers as someone said earlier, nothing kept him down. He rarely sits up like he used to nowadays and most of his taunts have gone as well . Yeah, I'm tired of matches between these two as well. WWE needs to bring back the hardcore championship while they're at it. Those were crazy times.
> 
> I'd like to see a yearly PPV called 'RAW with Attitude' that takes the best elements from the Attitude era and melds them with more modern storytelling techniques and matches.


yea I mentioned the Michael Myers comment. For me if they want to put the mask on and make it feel relivent and realistic, then give kane no reason to put the mask on. Much like the Carpenter Myers he had no motive, just give kane no motive just go out and destroy everyone. For me the masked kane was scared of removing his mask, a new masked kane with no reason to wear it could be more terrifying and sinister than the original reason why he was wearing the mask


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> yea I mentioned the Michael Myers comment. For me if they want to put the mask on and make it feel relivent and realistic, then give kane no reason to put the mask on. Much like the Carpenter Myers he had no motive, just give kane no motive just go out and destroy everyone. For me the masked kane was scared of removing his mask, a new masked kane with no reason to wear it could be more terrifying and sinister than the original reason why he was wearing the mask



I think they need to give him a reason for wearing the mask to be frank. Halloween 1 and 2 were good. Everything after that was awful IMO [I've watched them all again recently as it goes ] and the Rob Zombie films? Don't ask . 


Back on topic, I don't think we can start comparing weekly programming to the Halloweeen series unless we know how often we'd see Kane, but if he was booked like The Undertaker then yeah, it could work and that's what I'd like to see too. Else he'd need a core motive otherwise he would get stale quick. They could explain that Kane has always been an outsider, a deranged schizophrenic with unparallelled anger who wore the mask in spite of the world and in protest to all that he saw as odd and wrong in his warped mind. He hid under the alias of 'The Big Red Machine' for years and having had so little social interaction his unmasking only served to make his condition worse. He has reached a point of no return and hell hath no fury like Kane scorned so all those who dare cross his path be prepared to play with fire. 


The mask is a sanctuary for the ills of Kane's mind and at the same time a strong cry for help which is ironic considering he's at his destructive best when he's masked. His unmasking was forced and he had not yet come to terms with the issues from his childhood. Maybe he could speak too picking on the look of the superstars, popular culture and stuff like that [2000/2001 style of speech would be best]. Maybe he could give depressing little promos and interviews as well with his rage being visible in his mannerisms? Make him look like he's really lost the plot in other words, a bit of an anarchic personality who criticises a lot [so he'd be a heel] with a good number of violent attacks thrown in with messed up philosophical reasoning. Perhaps he could use a lot of 'dark parables' too and point at the crowd a lot, picking on the kids, parents and so on.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> I think they need to give him a reason for wearing the mask to be frank. Halloween 1 and 2 were good. Everything after that was awful IMO [I've watched them all again recently as it goes ] and the Rob Zombie films? Don't ask .
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I don't think we can start comparing weekly programming to the Halloweeen series unless we know how often we'd see Kane, but if he was booked like The Undertaker then yeah, it could work and that's what I'd like to see too. Else he'd need a core motive otherwise he would get stale quick. They could explain that Kane has always been an outsider, a deranged schizophrenic with unparallelled anger who wore the mask in spite of the world and in protest to all that he saw as odd and wrong in his warped mind. He hid under the alias of 'The Big Red Machine' for years and having had so little social interaction his unmasking only served to make his condition worse. He has reached a point of no return and hell hath no fury like Kane scorned so all those who dare cross his path be prepared to play with fire.
> ...


You are probably right, I was just thinking of a fresh idea something that totally sums up the state of mind of kane, but back to halloween rob zombie version he wears the mask even though we know what he looks like go that route of kane. The mask is what defines kane's mental state but he remains silent, also if he does his promo's I hope this time if he is remasked it is not forced like the way he cuts promo's unmasked which were awful. When he wore the mask the way he talked felt so natural and he felt like a monster


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> You are probably right, I was just thinking of a fresh idea something that totally sums up the state of mind of kane, but back to halloween rob zombie version he wears the mask even though we know what he looks like go that route of kane. The mask is what defines kane's mental state but he remains silent, also if he does his promo's I hope this time if he is remasked it is not forced like the way he cuts promo's unmasked which were awful. When he wore the mask the way he talked felt so natural and he felt like a monster


Yeah I get what you mean. I don't think the focus should be on the mask, but it should definitely be there. The mask is the embodiment of Kane's emotions and sort of like his armour against the world. Yeah no spinaroonie's or Santino moves either.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> Yeah I get what you mean. I don't think the focus should be on the mask, but it should definitely be there. The mask is the embodiment of Kane's emotions and sort of like his armour against the world. Yeah no spinaroonie's or Santino moves either.


We have seen loads of great masked villains wear masks for different reasons, really do hope that the one thing he does get back eventually is his hair. Looking through some of the vids him shaving his hair really was a dumb mistake by glen, many disagree but his unmasked promo's have sucked ass. When he wore the mask he cut some of the most deranged sinister promo's I have seen from any character


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

I think the undertaker should be involved in some sort of kidnap plot where he takes Kane and calls him pathetic, etc. Show some flashbacks from the childhood witht the burning building, etc. Punish Kane for jobbing so much. Burn his face. Make him hateful. That would be cool. Won't happen though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This isn't WCW.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Kane returns at TLC, Attacks everything and everyone in his path. Taker returns..every one thinks he will save the day and stop kanes relentless destruction...Then Taker joins forces and they are known as the most destructive heels in history!!!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> Kane returns at TLC, Attacks everything and everyone in his path. Taker returns..every one thinks he will save the day and stop kanes relentless destruction...Then Taker joins forces and they are known as the most destructive heels in history!!!


You can't be a heel if people are going to cheer for you.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Kane will return with the mask to go after Henry..Epic encounter coming up


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> This isn't WCW.


Kane returns dressed all in white lumbering his way to the ring whilst Cole announces "It's the Yetay, the Yetay" and then Jim Cornette appears just to make his trademark face before the Iron Shiek appears on the Tron yelling "Faaaacking bullshit".


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I've heard rumors that Kane always wanted to end his career with the mask.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

BTNH said:


> I've heard rumors that Kane always wanted to end his career with the mask.


Where did you hear those rumours? I also did hear rumours the WWE wanted to put the mask back on kane for a few years now


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

The WWE is going to make so much money selling Kane masks to people for $40. I'm not one for nostalgia, but there's really no downside to this as long as they don't completely rehash the entire masked Kane character. Give him a new twist and a new motivation.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> The WWE is going to make so much money selling Kane masks to people for $40. I'm not one for nostalgia, but there's really no downside to this as long as they don't completely rehash the entire masked Kane character. Give him a new twist and a new motivation.


If they ever did rehash the masked kane gimmick but give kane a new motive then kane could be the most fearsome character in the WWE. I do expect kane to be in tip top shape when he returns, but we never did see half masked kane has a heel and that was one of the biggest crying shames of kane's career since his one day title reign


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> A-Fucking-Men. His new theme, whatever it is, is utter crap.


Agreed. Slow Chemical rocks!


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

should we make a petition for slow chemical? im gettin the feeling itl be a different thme or the same


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

To be honest I don't think 'Slow Chemical' would fit the rampaging, twisted version of Kane should he return as a 'preacher of the dark side' with a melancholic disdain against humanity in general. I reckon his original theme would be more suited and personally I hope they give him a more ominous revision of that theme with no vocals. I love 'Slow Chemical' as a standalone track, but I hated that part of Kane's career and felt the theme was a bit too 'Pop-Rock' for the Kane that made me a fan of Jacobs in the first place. I don't know, maybe I'm biased towards the Kane of old [I am ], but I think 'Out of the Fire' is more atmospheric and has more presence. It doesn't get old. They could add a bit more of a Rock influence plus some additional scary SFX similar to the Halloween Resurrection and 'Zombieween' themes and it would be a perfect fit for him IMO.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

PyroGenius said:


> To be honest I don't think 'Slow Chemical' would fit the rampaging, twisted version of Kane should he return as a 'preacher of the dark side' with a melancholic disdain against humanity in general. I reckon his original theme would be more suited and personally I hope they give him a more ominous revision of that theme with no vocals. I love 'Slow Chemical' as a standalone track, but I hated that part of Kane's career and felt the theme was a bit too 'Pop-Rock' for the Kane that made me a fan of Jacobs in the first place. I don't know, maybe I'm biased towards the Kane of old [I am ], but I think 'Out of the Fire' is more atmospheric and has more presence. It doesn't get old. They could add a bit more of a Rock influence plus some additional scary SFX similar to the Halloween Resurrection and 'Zombieween' themes and it would be a perfect fit for him IMO.


ur right....maybe but my fave is slow chemical

also do u guys think if the storyline he will be given...do you think:

1) he'll come back after mark henry?


2) will he kick cena's, punk's and orton's ass? i dont tink wwe will let him do this


----------



## Rony (Dec 9, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> Kane will return with the mask to go after Henry..Epic encounter coming up


Truly Epic


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> To be honest I don't think 'Slow Chemical' would fit the rampaging, twisted version of Kane should he return as a 'preacher of the dark side' with a melancholic disdain against humanity in general. I reckon his original theme would be more suited and personally I hope they give him a more ominous revision of that theme with no vocals. I love 'Slow Chemical' as a standalone track, but I hated that part of Kane's career and felt the theme was a bit too 'Pop-Rock' for the Kane that made me a fan of Jacobs in the first place. I don't know, maybe I'm biased towards the Kane of old [I am ], but I think 'Out of the Fire' is more atmospheric and has more presence. It doesn't get old. They could add a bit more of a Rock influence plus some additional scary SFX similar to the Halloween Resurrection and 'Zombieween' themes and it would be a perfect fit for him IMO.


Out of the fire I like and hate, its the original with a few beats to it which ruins the dread of kane's entrance. Now burned the original song when he debut is the one he should return to, undertaker returned to his original even though my fave taker theme song is darkside. But burned reminds me of death, the lights go out the chimes go on for 10 seconds like waiting for death to take you, its like a tsunami you cannot do a thing to stop it. 

But I totally agree, why is everyone wanting slow cemical to return, he used that theme song for 6 years 3 years longer than his original theme song. If They intend to resurrect the kane gimmick, he will need a theme song that sums up a fresh new kane, and burned is perfect to sum up his resurrection. Like I said I would like the exact kane look of 2003, the half masked look because we never saw him has a monster heel in his half masked costume, even though I would love his 98 entrance theme song appearance and personality to return but with a different reason why he wears the mask.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> Out of the fire I like and hate, its the original with a few beats to it which ruins the dread of kane's entrance. Now burned the original song when he debut is the one he should return to, undertaker returned to his original even though my fave taker theme song is darkside. But burned reminds me of death, the lights go out the chimes go on for 10 seconds like waiting for death to take you, its like a tsunami you cannot do a thing to stop it.
> 
> But I totally agree, why is everyone wanting slow cemical to return, he used that theme song for 6 years 3 years longer than his original theme song. If They intend to resurrect the kane gimmick, he will need a theme song that sums up a fresh new kane, and burned is perfect to sum up his resurrection. Like I said I would like the exact kane look of 2003, the half masked look because we never saw him has a monster heel in his half masked costume, even though I would love his 98 entrance theme song appearance and personality to return but with a different reason why he wears the mask.


Errr...I got the two songs mixed up *facepalm*, I meant 'Burned' and 'Dark Side' is my favourite Taker theme too.

If he wears a a half-mask I hope it isn't shiny this time round. It made him look like a comic book character before. I'd like his new theme to have a bit of a thrash/doom metal vibe taking some inspiration from Out Of The Fire [Type O' Negative] /watch?v=VUKLzZyk9dA. I especially like the intro 0.32-0.43 and the bit that includes the chanting from 2.33-3.11. Not really feeling the rest of it, but it captures the rawness missing from 'Man on Fire' and 'Slow Chemical'.

EDIT: He'll probably go after Henry. Doubt WWE will spring a surprise on us there. There's no one really on the roster he can go for. Maybe Orton?


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

1) do u tink he'll come back after mark henry?

2) will he kick cena's, punk's and orton's ass? i dont tink wwe will let him do this


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

I want to see this kane come back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OidjTmW1hU&feature=related


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Eagerly waiting for the next promo. That one will give us a clear idea and maybe, Kane might return at TLC!


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> should we make a petition for slow chemical?* im gettin the feeling itl be a different thme or the same*


Well what else would happen?


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

EYELRAK said:


> Well what else would happen?


be nice...:S


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

The latest on kane is still he is supposed to return at the rumble, but its 50/50 if kane will still return with the mask. Well for me why even use the mask in the promo's and say he is resurrected if he is going to look the same, like chair-shot reality says do not drop the ball with kane like they have done in 2003 and 2010. Here is the exact quote on the latest with the mask return

quote from wrestlezone.com
While WWE has been teasing the masked version of Kane in the video packages they have been running on Raw, it's being said that creative is currently undecided as to whether or not they plan to have Kane return wearing his mask.

When Kane does make his return, he is expected to be wrestling as a heel and be on the raw brand.

So folks at this point the mask return is still a 50/50 shot, which is no surprise with this writing team. But the good news is he will be a heel of you go along with reports


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Attire A


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

There is no such thing as Kane being a heel.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kane is stated to come back in time for Royal Rumble so basically he could debut anytime from now until Royal Rumble. As for him being a heel, that's the right call. His whole gimmick was headed towards him being more of a monster. That's not a face gimmick at all. It is interesting that he got upgraded to Raw though. They need heels on Smackdown.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Kane is stated to come back in time for Royal Rumble so basically he could debut anytime from now until Royal Rumble. As for him being a heel, that's the right call. His whole gimmick was headed towards him being more of a monster. That's not a face gimmick at all. It is interesting that he got upgraded to Raw though. They need heels on Smackdown.


That is a good point, for me I look at the positive at-least they have not made the decision to plan ahead to remask him and then change their minds and not remask him which could have got messy. For me this is a big decision to make, not just the writers but glen himself weather or not to remask the character, and glen will give the final decision. At-least there is a bit of hope. But more on the reports it was said the mask was used so we knew exactly it was him, but they use kane's name and they could have easily used clips of his possible return without using the famous mask.

And him being upgraded to RAW, if that is true what is the occasion why have the same kane since 2003 when he unmasked. Because if he returns and looks just like he did before he was injured, its not going to bring the same impact or reaction, its basic kane the return could be a meh no matter if he is heel


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wPEcCkCslo&feature=related


This should be his return theme.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

This is what i read. 
Word is that Kane will be on the RAW brand as a heel when he returns, according to a report on PWinsider. Kane is scheduled to be back before the Royal Rumble pay-per-view.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2011/1212/547530/kane/#ixzz1gN0BnCq1

On a related note, there's been a lot of speculation on whether or not Kane will be masked when he returns. Word is that that decision is still up in the air. Officials wanted to use the mask in the video so there would be no question that it was for Kane's return. It's also interesting that with both Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara out, there is no masked man in WWE right now. As everyone knows by now, masks are a huge seller for WWE.

So as its been said, 50/50 on the mask, personally i dont think glenn would want a mask, but for wwe i reckon he will. If he returns, i reckon it will be sometime in January if its prior to Royal Rumble, there is no point returning now then have the xmas holidays. Be freaky if he returned on the same date as the 2.1.2012 it begins stuff going on. Eitherway if he is a heel, they by fucking god they better make it believable and full on a monster again or its a waste of time.


----------



## TheUndertaker_92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope he returns with a mask loved that charachter ^^


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kaneniteforever said:


> This is what i read.
> Word is that Kane will be on the RAW brand as a heel when he returns, according to a report on PWinsider. Kane is scheduled to be back before the Royal Rumble pay-per-view.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2011/1212/547530/kane/#ixzz1gN0BnCq1
> ...


Like I said on the raw page I will repeat what I said
There would be a few problems him coming back the same, for instance

1 - the impact is not going to even come close if he looks just the same, like josh on chairshot reality kane without the mask is the hulk without the roids.

2 - his return will die out quickly and we are back to square one, a kane that started strong but is back down the pecking order. We have seen it in 2003 and 2010 and this would be no different

3 - the term kane resurrected would have been completely pointless, what is the point in even saying that term if they were not going to give kane a fresh new facelift.

4 - unmasked kane has become a stale boring gimmick of kane, he lacks the fear-factor and the interest. If the demonic kane is to return, he has got to come back totally new

Like I said the term kane resurrection has got to live up to that name, and it has got to last allot longer than 2 to 3 months. And reports do not give me confidence that we will see a fresh new kane, just the same guy since 2003 but we never know there has always got to be hope. But my fear is a unmasked kane that looks the same is not going to carry the same momentum and fear has if they remasked him in a credible way, and a demonic kane would make henry look like nothing

In the end the mask decision is down to glen, he has to wear the mask and he will make the final decision, kane seems to have started to gain some mystique take it further


----------



## jeremya3690 (Dec 17, 2005)

bring him back with the mask! that would be amazing, the only time i liked to watch kane.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> Like I said on the raw page I will repeat what I said
> There would be a few problems him coming back the same, for instance
> 
> 1 - the impact is not going to even come close if he looks just the same, like josh on chairshot reality kane without the mask is the hulk without the roids.
> ...


Yeah i agree, but for glenn personally i dont think he'd like wearing the mask, but for the sake of wwe and the kane character i reckon he will. but him coming back the same, even changing his attire, is pointless, because even as a heel there isnt much credibility there anymore, same could be said for the mask, but i think it'll revitalise the crowd to get behind kane again, even as a heel with a mask he got massive pops. I just hope masked or not, that they make him a proper heel, not this weak crap we see. But i think me and everybody else will be pissed if he comes back without the mask, coz why make all these promos with the mask, and even in one have a shot of him burning a foto of the night he unmasked if he's coming back the same. he needs the mask and a proper heel run (yes 2010 was good apart from edge shit). but back in the day where he was an unstoppable monster that dominated everyone, give him a good send off, i reckon he'll retire either at the end of 2012 or mania 2013. Be good to see him whupp cenas ass, not that that'll happen.


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Welcome Back Kane !!*

Hes back !!!


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

odfmgodfiajfiojfds..... This is what I"VE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!!

CHRIST!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

That's gotta be Kane!!!!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

OMG i mark out like crazy even tho we saw kane like month ago seeing him with the mask made me feel like i was a little kid he had on 2 bad ass mask that first one was sick


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

OMG its been forever since we saw Cena get laid out like that. I see a clean loss to Land


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Kane..Iron Kane!?Vintage Kane!..Sure is pissed at Cena for some reason!


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

He'll just wind up jobbing like he always does.


----------



## teamAwesome (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

OMFG he looks soooo bad ass!!!!


----------



## Seanzie (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I'm so happy masked Kane is back. They need to give him a proper silent monster run now.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

this new kane look is someone i can see facing taker at wrestlemania. hopefully he's unstoppable now, i wanna see him destroy literally everyone clean


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL :lmao

Man....I don't even know what to think anymore but this was bad :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Fucking epic return.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

That was EPIC the monster kane just chockslammed cena to hell !


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

HOLY SHIT!!! I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!


----------



## tonytheknight (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Cena's TLC opponent???


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Wow. Forum just crashed.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Awesome awesome moment. Totally unexpected that he was going to come out. When the lights went out I was expecting the organs to play but it was still good. He's then standing at the top of the ramp with that mask, comes to the ring and then out of nowhere chokeslams Cena, standing over him reveals the new mask and some long hair (more than likely a wig).

AWESOME.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

That Casey Jones mask he came out with was hideous!

I don't see the point in putting the mask back on him other than a couple weeks of Attitude Era nostalgia.

He's still 44 years old, he's still slow, and he still hasn't been in a good feud in almost a decade.

That mask ain't gonna make him 10 years younger!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I'm sorry was that Kane...

or was that Mark Calaway dressed as Kane?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I crapped my pants out of fear then came from joy all at the same time


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



tonytheknight said:


> Cena's TLC opponent???


I want to see it. Damn, it's good to have the old Kane back.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Looked like Taker under the mask to me


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Must admit as well he is looking leaner than ever. Looks in great shape.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



pipsythegypsy said:


> I'm sorry was that Kane...
> 
> or was that Mark Calaway dressed as Kane?


Considering Mark Calaways' had sleeves for over a decade, I'm pretty sure it was the original Kane.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



pipsythegypsy said:


> I'm sorry was that Kane...
> 
> or was that Mark Calaway dressed as Kane?


JR also mentioned Undertaker in the same tweet as Kane although he said it was definitely Kane. 

Undertaker's tatted up isn't he.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

that iron mask was crazy i was like woah is that his new mask


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

The fucking wig makes him look even more badass, even though it's not believable at all that he magically grew hair at the front of his head, and at all to be honest, in that short amount of time that he was gone.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Spiced up the show a lot, just felt slow and unsatisfactory for the majority of the three hours (My opinion) but trust WWE to have that one big moment at the end. Great to see him back and more awesome he took out Cena

Pretty much confirms he'll be on RAW as a heel


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Awesome mask but the outfit was pretty bad lol. But either way awesome return


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*I came in my pants when...*

the camera zoomed in on a masked kane in the dark in his old 97' stance

and then as he walked down the ramp in his old slow style, my orgasm reached abnormal levels


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

can someone please post a pic of Kane? i cant watch the show, so if someone is able to pose a pic of what he looks like, it would be very very very much appreciated


----------



## GNasTyx (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



pipsythegypsy said:


> I'm sorry was that Kane...
> 
> or was that Mark Calaway dressed as Kane?


same thing i said the facial features looked very similar to taker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I thought the Iron mask was quite awesome, wouldn't mind him coming to the ring with that on when the arena is quite dark.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: I came in my pants when...*

You're an idiot.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

that really did look like Undertaker.. 
But.... 
It was a shame they didn't just bring him out @ TLC.. 
Those fans didn't deserve it..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Ah man that was such an awesome mark out moment, where is Matt Striker when you need him


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

both Undertaker and Taker are trending on twitter as well as #kane


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

For only the second time ever, I marked for Kane. He lost a ton of weight. He looks like an entirely different person, in fact I thought I WAS a different person. Losing weight should help with his stamina, speed and agility.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Tevez reacts to Kane's return:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*






















Definitely Kane.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: I came in my pants when...*

you can't expect anything from WWEPG.

look at Mick Foley.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Kaneniteforever said:


> can someone please post a pic of Kane? i cant watch the show, so if someone is able to pose a pic of what he looks like, it would be very very very much appreciated


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: I came in my pants when...*

You gave us way too much info.


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

*anyone else surprised?*

how did Kane grow his hair out so fast? I don't remember the last time he was on tv but it wasn't that long ago and he was bald. I haven't had a haircut in almost a year and it's not even close to being as long as his


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I'm buzzing! What a fucking ending! That had to be Undertaker under that mask though but JR tweeted that it's definitely Kane.

What a fucking badass way to do that though, I can't even sleep now that I've seen that. It's like Kane and Undertaker fused and the way he went after Cena! God Damn!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That Casey Jones mask he came out with was hideous!
> 
> I don't see the point in putting the mask back on him other than a couple weeks of Attitude Era nostalgia.
> 
> ...


Perhaps not..But he did look like he lost weight&got in shape and so that could help in speed,Him not having a good feud in a decade is an OPINION and so don't mean shit what you think and his near future can go in many ways!!!

The metal mask itself is probably just an entrance prop and so what does it matter?,The nostalgia thing may be for a while..But his character still has a chance!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

For those who didn't see the segment


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: anyone else surprised?*

yeah buddy ? it's called a wig


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

this was taker 100%


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

*That was Taker and Not Kane*

Thank God for DVR!

He was wearing a contact in his right eye, but I paused the thing a half dozen times and facial structure is 100% Taker.


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Damn.
That was one of the best return I've seen in YEARS!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Kane is going after Cena and CM Punk look at the promo http://www.youtube.com/v/af2JYjMutIA?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: That was Taker and Not Kane*

great... here come the conspiracy theories..

its kane you idiot, he had no tattoos


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: That was Taker and Not Kane*

Taker has tattoos bro.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

SO fucking BADASS! Kane is back baby and he looks great! Can't wait for next week! Can't wait to see his new mask in proper lighting!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Green Light said:


> For those who didn't see the segment


fixed


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

wow... for those of you who seriously think that was 'Taker..
shame on you...


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

The stormtrooper mask just deflated the entire thing for me, but I am glad everybody else likes it. It's not a troll, I really am. Myself, I'm just too hard to please.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

ohh god, love kane, but that mask is horrendus, lol but fuccckk yeah KAANNEEE


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



SaveTheWWEplz said:


> this was taker 100%


It looked nothing like Taker! Some people on here need glasses. It was Glen Jacobs with a bit of facial hair and a wig. He's lost weight too, looks leaner and has lost muscle.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: That was Taker and Not Kane*

He must have gotten all of his tattoos removed.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: That was Taker and Not Kane*

ROFL at people thinking its Kane. At the time he was written off television they confirmed it was to heal and train up for a more fit look


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: That was Taker and Not Kane*

Go to an opticians.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Look at how fucking badass he looks in those 2 pictures, and look at the video. His fucking ring attire, he lost weight, like not even a little bit, but an amount as to where I thought it was a double or something, because that did not look like kane at all at first. His fucking mask, everything. He honestly got in such good shape holy shit man, I am so fuckin' marked out right now. It's not Taker either, tattoos, derp.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I can't believe people are convinced that was The Undertaker.

It's like no one has ever watched wrestling, ever, it was clearly not the Undertaker, unless the Undertaker all of a sudden went through a tattoo removal on both of his arms for no reason.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: I came in my pants when...*

#Pause.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: anyone else surprised?*

still real....u know the rest


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: That was Taker and Not Kane*

No way man it's totally STING! 


Make no mistake, it is Kane, not The Undertaker.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

1. Loved seeing that Chokeslam. It was fucking perfect.

2. He's in FANTASTIC shape, less fat. Hope that translates well to his ring work. People, yes he's 44 but he never had a serious injury and can still go for another year or two. Final nostalgia run, I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Amazing pic:


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

EDIT: Poster above beat me to it.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: That was Taker and Not Kane*



Pacmanboi said:


> ROFL at people thinking its Kane. At the time he was written off television they confirmed it was to heal and train up for a more fit look


I think you meant to type Taker...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

It's obviously Kane. His eyes are super obvious. And the no tattoos lol.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Wsupden said:


> The fucking wig makes him look even more badass, even though it's not believable at all that he magically grew hair at the front of his head, and at all to be honest, in that short amount of time that he was gone.


Kane can still grow hair...there was a pic of him a few months ago with hair. He just shaves it b/c that was his look. But yes, it's unbelievable that he grew his hair that long in that short a period of time. Extensions, not a wig.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Okay but honestly the black mask looked unbelievably odd and when he removed the black mask he looked a LOT like Taker! His arms were so thin compared to Glen Jacobs he almost had the frame of Kevin Nash, my first thought was this was a different actor. But J.R's tweet probably confirms this one to me, still buzzing!


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

It isn't the Undertaker.

My absolute favourite wrestler when I used to watch a decade ago, I just went fecking mental for that. I can't wait to see what happens with this!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I remember fans speculating that mask-less Kane was not original kane and it was cause he gained weight,Now his back in shape and in a mask and people are 100%convinced it's not Glen Jacobs!!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Cre5po said:


> Pretty much confirms he'll be on RAW as a heel


Why is it whenever a superstar shows up on Raw (like Kane did tonight or Brodus Clay's viedos) everyone says he will be on Raw from now on?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

wow


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

FUCKING EPIC RETURN!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I marked out lmfao.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Amazing pic:


Holy shit, that's incredible. One more glorious monster heel Kane run coming right up (hopefully)!


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

JR has CONFIRMED it is KANE that is beneath the mask... no funny business about it.. no undertaker, nothing.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

People look at his right eye...that's Kane. Stop trying to be super analysts for goodness sakes.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

It's Glen Jacobs...and I marked hard, as did all my friends with me. I got two texts from people thinking it wasn't him, but it clearly is. It has and always will be Jacobs. And it's awesome. Yes, he's lost some weight, but maybe it's because carrying all the extra weight around at 44 was too much and he's eating healthier.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Maybe it's Ryback ahahaha


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Look who was right.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10722472-post1.html


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

fuck! we need JR for a moment like this...JR sell epic return like nobody can sell


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Kane as a bad ass, Jericho, Punk, Rock, HHH, Bryan, Mark Henry

I think we're in for some good shit in 2012.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Well, this is gonna be great.

I can't wait to see all the epic promos he.....oh wait.

Well, at least he'll put on some great matc.....oh wait.

Yeah, I don't care.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Definitely Kane.


ROFL at the grunt around 5:50 :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Ricezilla said:


> Look who was right.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10722472-post1.html


He wasn't wearing red and black mask and he didn't squash Toshi Yatsu.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

WOW


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

shoulda brought back to old school mask...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

YESSSSSSS 

DAT MASK
DAT HAIR

Welcome back!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

That's so obvious it;s Kane, look at his face in that high def picture shown. That can't not be Kane lol.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> FUCKING EPIC RETURN!!!!!!!


Hell yeah!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

That.. Was.. EPIC!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, this is gonna be great.
> 
> I can't wait to see all the epic promos he.....oh wait.
> 
> ...


Captain Buzzkill strikes.

If it's any consolation for the Kane haters, this signals a final run, he'll probably retire at WM. He obviously had to go out with the mask, called this for a while.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

The funny thing is I was on the phone with a friend when Kane showed up and when we saw him come out in the Predator mask, we both laughed our asses off. I was thunderstruck by how stupid he looked. I was sitting there like "Stop joking with us you silly goose! Show us the real mask!" 

And then he took that off and showed the real mask and he looked much better. I wish they had actually burned Kane on his exit to better set this up, but hopefully it turns into something good in the future. Thank God that Predator helmet thing isn't the actual look because that would be a disaster.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Only thing I found wrong with all of it was his awful attire. But that's nitpicking

Welcome back Kane!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Kane is back...to apparently do some precision spot welding?

I thought it was pretty cool that he came back and marked out when he Chokeslammed Cena. Its funny because if they're planning on making him a heel, how is attacking Cena, who most of the audience seem to hate, going to accomplish that?

The mask is a definite downgrade from past versions, however.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Kane is back and re (old) packaged... I like. It will be interesting to see what they have him do.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

im confused was that undertaker wearing kanes mask?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Smoogle said:


> im confused was that undertaker wearing kanes mask?


\yes


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Smoogle said:


> im confused was that undertaker wearing kanes mask?


*NO*


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Awesome. He better not be jobbing to Cena.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Why are they setting up Cena vs Kane? 
I dont wanna see Superman Cena beat him in the end. 

Unless hes used to put Cena on a losing streak then idgaf


----------



## RAWisWARRR (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Smoogle said:


> im confused was that undertaker wearing kanes mask?


thats what it looked like to me too dude


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Thats gotta be Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane!!!!!!!!


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



TripleG said:


> And then he took that off and showed the real mask and he looked much better. I wish they had actually burned Kane on his exit to better set this up, but hopefully it turns into something good in the future. Thank God that Predator helmet thing isn't the actual look because that would be a disaster.


Of course he took it off! Jeff Hardy called and wanted it back.

How dare Kane paint it pitch black, Hardy made it look so wicked... lol


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I don't know how many of you are Dragon Ball Z fans but this was some Perfect Cell type shit that just occurred. He's more lean than when he first appeared in 1997 which means his performances will be better most likely. Glen has to be a beast to lose such a massive amount of weight so fast. 
His match quality should improve dramatically and he could always cut a crazy promo. 
Sidenote: I liked the Iron Mask too by the way, it was intimidating. He really look like a guy that escaped from some type of facility and that my friends is BOSS!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I doubt it will set up a Kane/Cena feud. Just think he's making his intentions known. Henry left the ring, Kane is a monster and destroyed whatever was in his sight, which happened to be John Cena.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Can't wait until next week. I'll be there!

#Kane


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



RAWisWARRR said:


> thats what it looked like to me too dude


No tattoo's = not Undertaker.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

First time since AE that I marked for Kane. Awesome to see him back with the mask. His character is so much better with it. 

Wb Kane


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

So what was with the Predator mask lol? Also in the video I posted you can clearly hear the ref telling Henry to get up


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



SCSA852k said:


> wow... for those of you who seriously think that was 'Taker..
> shame on you...


Exactly. He would have to have all his tats removed off his arms, and the one on his throat.


Cookie Monster said:


> Amazing pic:


Very cool.



apokalypse said:


> fuck! we need JR for a moment like this...JR sell epic return like nobody can sell


I thought the same thing, Cole was just so damn boring. JR would have freaked the fuck out, and really sold it, lol.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



RAWisWARRR said:


> thats what it looked like to me too dude


Yeah, Taker got all his tattoos removed completely with no scarring or anything, got a nosejob on top of that, gained weight, and shrunk a little bit. Fucking idiot. Can a mod tell me why all these retards are joining these forums? Did another board get shut down or close or something?


----------



## RAWisWARRR (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



itssoeasy23 said:


> No tattoo's = not Undertaker.


good point. didnt think about that


----------



## TigerFan46 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

That is how you do a return! You don't freaking tell everyone when it's going to happen so everybody literally flips out when it does!


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I doubt it will set up a Kane/Cena feud. Just think he's making his intentions known. Henry left the ring, Kane is a monster and destroyed whatever was in his sight, which happened to be John Cena.


During the Kane promo tonight it flashed to Cena quickly...then he destroyed Cena. I think this is more than a coincidence. Cena needs something to do for a while I guess.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

He may be a tweener who just destroys anybody, not neccessarily a heel. Plus, as people have said chokeslamming Cena doesn't make you a heel off the bat, the crowd got behind Punk when he went after Cena, not quite the same but Kane could easily be a tweener monster.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I know we'll have people complaining about how he should have returned at TLC....

But that was awesome! The mask looks good too.


----------



## hellface (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

and the internet raves!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Nice to see the real Kane, but the question is how they will book him, like 98 or like 08. the mask is great but if they don't make him a monster again, it's pointless.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



jonoaries said:


> I don't know how many of you are Dragon Ball Z fans but this was some Perfect Cell type shit that just occurred. He's more lean than when he first appeared in 1997 which means his performances will be better most likely. Glen has to be a beast to lose such a massive amount of weight so fast.
> His match quality should improve dramatically and he could always cut a crazy promo.
> Sidenote: I liked the Iron Mask too by the way, it was intimidating. He really look like a guy that escaped from some type of facility and that my friends is BOSS!!!


lmaoo you're killing me wit the Perfect Cell reference but that's the best way to put it. I wonder if Kane will still speak now.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Amazing pic:


In this pic it looks like they spliced Brodus's head onto Kane's body.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

If you watch the promo video for Kane from earlier on the show you will notice just before the glass breaks, very brief images of CM Punk, Randy Orton and John Cena. He's going for the top faces... Maybe winning the Rumble?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Rock316AE said:


> Nice to see the real Kane, but the question is how they will book him, like 98 or like 08. the mask is great but if they don't make him a monster again, it's pointless.


He'll lose to Cena next week.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

If that wasn't Glen Jacobs then I am. Of course it was Kane, anyone who thinks otherwise is blind. What an awesome return. I've always thought the return of the mask would be a terrible, pointless idea, but that was one hell of a comeback, so now I have to doubt myself.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Irish Jet said:


> Captain Buzzkill strikes.
> 
> If it's any consolation for the Kane haters, this signals a final run, he'll probably retire at WM. He obviously had to go out with the mask, called this for a while.


I'm not buzzkilling anything, just pointing out that he sucks. I won't stop anybody from enjoying that he's back, but I'm not going to get excited over him like he's Taker.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I turned RAW after Snooki was announced as the winner of that Slammy. Aside from the four-way Twitter match, I hadn't really enjoyed much of what I saw, and Snooki coming out was the final straw. I ended up watching the end of National Lampoon's Christmas instead, and turned back to watch some of Elf. Thank god I did: I turned back just in time to watch that return.

Holy shit. Biggest mark out moment in a long time, and I'm not even a huge Kane fan. THIS is why I still watch WWE, for moments like this. It makes all the time putting up with the garbage worth it. That was great. His theme was incredible, and... I actually thought the iron mask looked really cool. It looked like he was "re-burnt" underneath the other mask from what little I could see, I'd need to watch again to make sure. I wonder how they'll explain that away, if so: probably just say he ended up burning himself or something.

I hope he goes ahead and breaks his own Royal Rumble elimination record. That would be up there as one of my favorite moments of the year, if they do that. As long as they don't screw up yet another Kane storyline though, I'll be happy enough.

But yeah, that was great. Kane deserves one more big run, even if it's not without a title reign (and I'd be fine without that).


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



SaveTheWWEplz said:


> this was taker 100%


You know The Undertaker has tattoos all over his arms, right? 

Just making sure.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

freaking marked out when i saw him return, the only thing i can nitpick at is that his background theme on the titantron still showed him unmasked, you would of thought they would of given him a new theme


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Man this brings back some classic memories, who can forget Paul Bearer...

"Kane is ALIIIIIVE UNDERTAKER!, your brother Kane is COMINGGGG!!!"


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I forgot i was a male when it happen i started screaming like a female


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

IT'S 1000000000000000% GLENN JACOBS PEOPLE! No doubt about it. Looks like him because IT IS HIM. Doesn't look like 'Taker (whom has TATOO SLEEVES ON BOTH ARMS!!!)!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/586701-kanes-return-no-other-threads-18.html


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

My god... I haven't marked out in so long! It's been a long time coming for the mask to return! The Big Red Machine is back!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



camaster2004 said:


> freaking marked out when i saw him return, the only thing i can nitpick at is that his background theme on the titantron still showed him unmasked, you would of thought they would of given him a new theme


I noticed that too, I was thinking WTF?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Still marking out.
Sitting here re watching it! Haha.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Why couldnt he come out in the first segment and save us all from JR, Hornswoggle, Cole and Booker T.

That was awesome, so glad i stayed upto watch it.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



camaster2004 said:


> freaking marked out when i saw him return, the only thing i can nitpick at is that his background theme on the titantron still showed him unmasked, you would of thought they would of given him a new theme


I'm pretty sure he's been using the same titantron since 2003. I don't understand why they haven't given him a new one by now.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Creepy Crawl said:


> I noticed that too, I was thinking WTF?


Most likely he will get a new "tron" when theres more footage of him destroying people to intertwine with the non-action shots. Plus, we know what he looks like unmasked now so not a biggie having it in the tron for now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



dan_marino said:


> I turned RAW after Snooki was announced as the winner of that Slammy. Aside from the four-way Twitter match, I hadn't really enjoyed much of what I saw, and Snooki coming out was the final straw. I ended up watching the end of National Lampoon's Christmas instead, and turned back to watch some of Elf. Thank god I did: I turned back just in time to watch that return.
> 
> Holy shit. Biggest mark out moment in a long time, and I'm not even a huge Kane fan. THIS is why I still watch WWE, for moments like this. It makes all the time putting up with the garbage worth it. That was great. His theme was incredible, and... I actually thought the iron mask looked really cool. It looked like he was "re-burnt" underneath the other mask from what little I could see, I'd need to watch again to make sure. I wonder how they'll explain that away, if so: probably just say he ended up burning himself or something.
> 
> ...


Exactly, these are moments that define wrestling for me. Moments where you get that chill down your spine your mouth left hanging, and your eyes are glued to the tv. This was definitely huge dosage of nostalgia for me. I felt like a kid watching Kane making his epic return.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



camaster2004 said:


> freaking marked out when i saw him return, the only thing i can nitpick at is that his background theme on the titantron still showed him unmasked, you would of thought they would of given him a new theme


It almost reminded me of the titantron he used to have when he first unmasked with the towel placed on his head. Hell, watching the video again, it might have even been that tron.

The theme was different. It had his most recent theme as a background sound, but his original theme was overlapped in there. If you watch it again, listen for the guitars. *I guess that is what that sound is*


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Anyone got a video up already or a link to one? Sorry if it's already been posted!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

People it's not about anything that Cena did...the monster is back. He doesn't need a reason to attack you. The fact that he's back to his old self and better than ever is reason enough.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Amazing pic:


It is RVD. 


I kid, I kid.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Besides the maskS. I think that his ring gear looks pretty stupid, I'd laugh my ass off if I saw somebody wearing that shit and trying to intimidate me.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Apart from his mask, he doesn't really look as intimidating as a monster anymore. He's leaned up some, but didn't build any muscles, his definitions are pretty much the same. Still, I look forward to seeing him, although I don't expect a lot. Still maybe the most exciting moment of tonight with him returning and choke slamming Cena.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Loudness said:


> Apart from his mask, he doesn't really look as intimidating as a monster anymore. He's leaned up some, but didn't build any muscles, his definitions are pretty much the same. Still, I look forward to seeing him, although I don't expect a lot. Still *maybe* the most exciting moment of tonight with him returning and choke slamming Cena.


Maybe? Fucking Maybe?!? Dude!


----------



## TigerFan46 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Loudness said:


> Apart from his mask, he doesn't really look as intimidating as a monster anymore. He's leaned up some, but didn't build any muscles, his definitions are pretty much the same. Still, I look forward to seeing him, although I don't expect a lot. Still maybe the most exciting moment of tonight with him returning and choke slamming Cena.


With the leaner look and the stubble he looks like a badass serial killer. I love it!


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

they should remove that fire symbol on his pants, it looks really stupid. and the metal mask should be black


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

^Not a big fan of Kane, so wasn't as excited about his return as others.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

The first mask reminded me of Frankenstein from Death Race which was awesome, but then the old mask appeared, and oh shit, he looks badass, a legit monster threat, imagine the little Cena Marks, they gonna pee their beds tonight.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Let the avatar changing begin!


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I legit got out of my seat. Raw's ending was pure genius, AMAZING! Does this mean we are going to see Kane vs. John Cena @ TLC?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Markout #1: The Rock
Markout #2: The Undertaker/Markout #3: Triple H
Markout #4: Kevin Nash
*Markout #5: Masked Kane*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I've grown tired of Kane over the last few years. Gimmick got really stale and his matches became snoozefests, but even if this return doesn't mean a magical return of Kane in his heyday, for at least tonight, I marked HARD!

He looks to be in great shape, and although some are complaining about the iron mask and new tights, I liked them. 

Also, that new leather mask looks creepy as fuck


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



hassassin said:


> Anyone got a video up already or a link to one? Sorry if it's already been posted!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9BKW-xjgAU around the 8:50 mark


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*










All red? Ugh.

Marked out for his return though, even though I haven't liked Kane for years.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> It is RVD.
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid.


The mask in that light with the creases across the forehead and all almost made it look like it was made of skin, def good job on the mask, kind of a hannibal vibe to it. Hey good storyline, it's the skin of Taker if he doesn't come back, took his power.

I know Taker doesn't lose mania, but he should lose this one to kane and pass the torch/power, hell even if he loses should kinda pass it on, so got a new monster for mania's.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Wheres JR when you needed "BAHHHH GAWWWWD! ITS KAAAANE! KAAAANE!"

Instead we got, Cole and Lawler's tired and lazy sounding "Is that? Its kane!"


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

They spoiled the surprise by putting those fuel cylinders on the four ring posts for the last segment, and once I saw them I knew he'd be showing up, but it was still awesome to see him! Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Look I like Kane, and I'm not trying to be an asshole or in any way damper the spirits of people really excited about his return. But honestly, this is what flashed through my head at the end of Raw:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> All red? Ugh.
> 
> Marked out for his return though, even though I haven't liked Kane for years.


I'll be honest. I marked for his return, but goddamn he looks old.

That pic is not too flattering lol


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Underscore said:


> They spoiled the surprise by putting those fuel cylinders on the four ring posts for the last segment, and once I saw them I knew he'd be showing up, but it was still awesome to see him! Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


Yeah I still haven't figured out why they haven't just been able to have the ring posts be the tube, have a cap on it till the match where he comes out. Would be a lot less consicuous, even if they had to make new posts and reinforce em, would be better overall.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

He cant keep up with the momentum for long.

Enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> All red? Ugh.
> 
> Marked out for his return though, even though I haven't liked Kane for years.


Eh red is his thing, I think it woulda been cooler as just a fleshtone color though, give it more of a killer feel too it, like he took it off someone's face and said this will look cool. Might be too creepy for pg era tho.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Actually, is beard is grey, but thats makes him even more threatening, omg, WWE has a monster in their hands, lets see how the crowd takes him.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

why are people hating on the iron mask it was sick who cares if it look like casey or jason mask people look way to deep into stuff i thought it was a sick mask i thought it would be his new mask


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

on a side note glad they came up with a bad ass design where he could still breathe ok. i know he was having probs with the old mask, partly why he dropped it.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

My step dad was like thats not the real kane when he wears a mask it can be anyone.
That pissed me off.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

So is Kane a man because of the beard or is he simply just a monster machine?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

He looked like a monster again. I like it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

Hell.... I'm 23 years old and that scared the shit out of me.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

I can see the kids under 8 Years old literally pissing in their pants when they see him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



RKO_THUG said:


> My step dad was like thats not the real kane when he wears a mask it can be anyone.
> That pissed me off.


LMAO. That's just as bad as the people that thought there was 4 different Ultimate Warriors.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

every body notice kane new mask look like skin but to me for some reason it look like his skin

i quess that be like somebody telling you wrestling is fake when your a kid


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> every body notice kane new mask look like skin but to me for some reason it look like his skin


Yeah I said the same thing about it looking like skin a few posts ago, they did an amazing job on it with the lines in the forehead and crows feet in the eyes and all, only thing is I wish they coulda gave it a flesh colored tone to it. Like it was just taken off a couple days ago and stitched up. Maybe make the edges red, might not fly tho in the pg times.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



mjames74 said:


> on a side note glad they came up with a bad ass design where he could still breathe ok. i know he was having probs with the old mask, partly why he dropped it.


I think that is the only reason why he stopped wearing it. If you go back and look at it I don't think WWE had any plans to take the mask off of Kane when they did but after spending years of wearing something he really couldn't breathe in he wanted to get rid of it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Even though I haven't been a Kane fan for the past couple of years (he's way too slow in the ring), I am happy to see him return, as terrorizing as ever. Also, it was kind of cool to see Cena get laid out like that at the end of the show. I haven't seen something like that since the Nexus debuted. I bet all the Little Jimmy's are gonna have nightmares tonight! Welcome back, you big red machine!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Credit to him for getting back into shape. He looks like he's in the prime of his career again.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I think that is the only reason why he stopped wearing it. If you go back and look at it I don't think WWE had any plans to take the mask off of Kane when they did but after spending years of wearing something he really couldn't breathe in he wanted to get rid of it.


When he unmasked he was wearing the half-mask was he not exactly like this in structure i.e. with the mouth exposed so I am pretty sure it was planned.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

yeah i read that i didnt realize it look like skin until i saw a pic on there but i like that idea he almost got that leather face thing going where can i watch it again he really made feel like a kid again seeing him with a mask


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

I just had to put him as my avatar.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, at least Kane looked cooler tonight than he has since 2001.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah Kane is my #2 now, this is gonna be fucking sick, got all the respect in the world for taker, but I hope this WM we get a new streak going.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

KANE IS RESURRECTED INDEED, the promos make it look like he forged the mask in his face, he looked really scary, i review his return 5 times, and he scared me all 5.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

jr would have made this moment even better he would have been like IT KANE IT KANE OMG HE LAYING OUT BODIES IT LOOK LIKE A RECK ON HIGHWAY 66 MY GOD STOP THE DAMN MATCH OMG THERE ARE BODIES EVERY WHERE HE A MONSTER A SICK MONSTER YOU BASTERD


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

How many weeks until the IWC starts shitting all over Kane?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*

i hope kane it not something to keep cena busy till mania if he is im gonna be so mad i just have this feeling wwe is gonna do this


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Great to see Kane return tonight. He looks to be in much better shape and I really like the new mask. It reminds me a lot of the one he used to wear that almost looked angry instead of just being blank faced. Also a big fan of his new music as it's kind of a mix of new and old. The only thing I'm not a fan of is his attire as the bottoms look stupid with the different colors and the top is way too plain.

As for attacking Cena, I like it. Hopefully this leads to an angle and a full heel turn and isn't explained away as he was just in the moment and Cena happened to be standing there or something stupid like that. Looks as though Kane and Show have swapped shows upon their respective returns.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

toadson said:


> How many weeks until the IWC starts shitting all over Kane?


 the first time he takes the mask off, loses, or does the trombone.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

toadson said:


> How many weeks until the IWC starts shitting all over Kane?


I give it 3 days.


----------



## ando_10 (Feb 25, 2011)

when he came out i thought what the hell is he wearing on his face..looked like jason from freddy vs jason...


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yesss!! That return was epic!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

ando_10 said:


> when he came out i thought what the hell is he wearing on his face..looked like jason from freddy vs jason...


yeah the black one was cool, but i was like wtf he reason the dropped the mask is cause he couldn't breathe, wtf is he gonna do in that thing


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

like the newish theme. Gear doesnt look all to great though. Looks like this will be Cena's feud before Rocky


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

mjames74 said:


> yeah the black one was cool, but i was like wtf he reason the dropped the mask is cause he couldn't breathe, wtf is he gonna do in that thing


Breathe through his unrestricted nasal and oral passages? If he can't breathe with his nose uncovered and his mouth he can't wrestle without the new mask let alone with it....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So how long before Kane goes back to being an afterthought jobber. I give it two months. Maybe three due to WWE booking changing on the weekly basis.


----------



## Ghoku (Dec 13, 2011)

youtube.com/watch?v=jjac1EdKT08


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Now he just needs a new song, never was a fan of the organ music, that was takers thing. He needs something to make them shit themselves along with pissing themselves.






normally don't get into techo kinda shit but always liked this one, and the video is freaky.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Ghoku said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=jjac1EdKT08


I think you used the wrong tags.

YOu guys rmemeber when he first took his mask off and how scary he actually was? Then a few months later he became a jobber again. I hope Kane's momentum stays high during this final run.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I asked for a return of the half-mask and Slow Chemical.

What I got was a new version of the half-mask and a remix of Slow Chemical.

Good enough for me. :agree:


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I asked for a return of the half-mask and Slow Chemical.
> 
> What I got was a new version of the half-mask and a remix of Slow Chemical.
> 
> Good enough for me. :agree:


You realize "Slow Chemical" was a remix of "Burned" (His OG theme) right? This theme was "Burned" mixed with his 2008 theme.


----------



## GreenMeister (Dec 13, 2011)

Chose to make an account just for this occasion, my favorite Superstar is back and better than ever, Not marked out that hard in a LONG time.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Kane's return was cool. Liked the "pull one mask off to reveal the real thing".


Welcome Green


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

mjames74 said:


> Now he just needs a new song, never was a fan of the organ music, that was takers thing. He needs something to make them shit themselves along with pissing themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not techno.....

Anyway, That new attire is terrible. Like something you would make with 20 quid in a costume shop.

Also, Anyone else disappointed that they ruined Kane's comeback in front of a ****ty crowd where he seemed to get little reaction,when it could have been done better at the Royal Rumble in 4/5 weeks time????


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/590351-huge-spoiler-return-raw.html


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

It almost sounds like they mashed all of Kane's themes for this new one
But I guess it's the first mixed with the last 
Pretty cool
I kinda wanted the pure original 
But this is different in way so I guess it should have its differences


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Don't like the mask at all, covers even less of his face than the half mask of 03/04 and looks shit being completely red. What happened to the mask from the promos? That looked perfect.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> Don't like the mask at all, covers even less of his face than the half mask of 03/04 and looks shit being completely red. What happened to the mask from the promos? That looked perfect.


It did look perfect 
Maybe hopefully he'll still switch


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> It did look perfect
> Maybe hopefully he'll still switch


Highly doubt it but we can hope. Mainly hate how it doesn't cover his nose, shows far, far too much of his face.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

this whole mask thing is so stupid you could see his whole face practically so whats the point ???


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

They only put the tron early so all the kiddies knew who it was.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I loved it you guys are too anal.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone else think it was one of Daft punk when he first came down?


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I love it that Kane is back however not a big fan of his new mask. Also I always wished they would of done a scene in the past where his face got burned (and he comes back with the mask) more credible.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Had to mop up a quick signature but I really like the new mask - wouldn't have liked it as much if it was near identical to the one before. 

The mask is just a symbol for this monster losing his mind, doesn't matter soo much that we can see a lot of his face (it's Undertaker right? joke joke)


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> this whole mask thing is so stupid you could see his whole face practically so whats the point ???


Kane is obviously going to be pushed now because of the mask, he's going to be interesting after years since he unmasked, he's going to have an edgier monster character, all of these are the point.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/590351-huge-spoiler-return-raw.html


I didn't see Kane squash Yoshi Tatsu...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, honestly anyone could of called that, we all knew he was likely to show up with the mask, and that's all that post states, only now it's supposedly confirmed by the OP.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

RatedRviper said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/590351-huge-spoiler-return-raw.html


80% of what you claimed was false though.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

It wasn't his mask that was good, but his eyes were what looked creepy to me. The flames looked like a cheap kid's costume, but other than that I was pleasantly surprised with his return and got chills. I keep watching it over and over on Youtube. lol. I also like his new rock remixed version of his original theme almost better than his original theme. I thought Kane's gimmick was tainted for life, but I must say I simply got chills.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

He sure looks like one of them horror psycho killers like Jason Voorhes.

Alright this is what we need for TV PG. A psycho killer (Y).


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

li/<o said:


> I love it that Kane is back however not a big fan of his new mask. Also I always wished they would of done a scene in the past where his face got burned (and he comes back with the mask) more credible.


More credible? Who the fuck gives a shit? Like anyone in that crowd cared why he had the mask again.

And who gives a shit how much of his face the mask covers? WE'VE ALREADY SEEN HIS FACE YOU ASSCLOWNS.

More retarded nitpicking by anal IWC members. Christ.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Would be better with the black on as well, but I like it.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

NathWFC said:


> Don't like the mask at all, covers even less of his face than the half mask of 03/04 and looks shit being completely red. What happened to the mask from the promos? That looked perfect.


it makes Kane look evil on a demonic level kind of thing, whether its a full mask or not it adds a level to the character, plus its designed more than ever so that he can breathe and cut promo's right with it on, which prolly is what Kane wants.

i love it all dark red with washes of black inside the sick detail to almost resemble a real expression from a burned evil face, its the rest of the attire i am not a fan of.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea that bright yellow fire on the side has to go.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The attire would be OK if it wasn't for that awful flame on the right leg. The mask is decent enough, I just hate how it doesn't cover his nose, it looks weird. Also wish there was some black on the mask.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Marking out hard bro.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Good to see that he's back with the mask. He was becoming stale for quite awhile.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

I think the masks are great, I think the attire is corny.

He should wear regular clothes. Military pants, ripped shirt etc.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Real reason for Kane's return...



> -- At the conclusion of the 2011 Slammy Awards, Kane reemerged, once again masked. The Big Red Monster locked his hand around the neck of John Cena and left him laying with a devastating chokeslam.
> 
> One reason for Kane resurfacing with a mask is because WWE officials are looking to set a new Guinness World Record for the "largest gathering of people wearing costume masks" at WrestleMania XXVIII in Miami, Florida. The current record was set May 10, 2011 during a Major League Baseball game between the Los Angeles Angels and the Chicago White Sox at Angel Stadium of Anaheim when roughly 25,000 fans donned red Lucha masks during a designated ten minute time period.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Reason_For_Kane_Returning_With_Mask_John_Morrison_Accepting_Bookings_More.html


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

This was my mark out moment of the night! Kane was one of my favorites, along with the New Age Outlaws and Triple H. ^_^ The whole gang was there!


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr Premium said:


> Real reason for Kane's return...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Reason_For_Kane_Returning_With_Mask_John_Morrison_Accepting_Bookings_More.html



Pretty sure they posted the same exact story about Sin Cara when he got injured a few weeks ago.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The return of the mask will only work if he's booked like the dominant Kane back in 98.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

The mask looks badass. The music was awesome. The only thing I would change would be his attire. It looked really indy, and that's not a good thing. But other than his attire I loved his return. Even the welding mask looked pretty cool.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

all he needs to do is randomly appear to destroy midcarders and ill be happy


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> Real reason for Kane's return...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Reason_For_Kane_Returning_With_Mask_John_Morrison_Accepting_Bookings_More.html


No. Lords of Pain likes to make stuff up just like The Observer and all the other dirt sheets.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Moments like this remind me why I still watch WWE. The Iron mask over top was a cool but I absolutely love the new mask. The burnt flesh motif along with it's off-center imperfection, it's very fitting. If they do end up selling replica masks, I hope they are of higher quality than the old plastic ones from years ago. 

The one thing that would have made that segment much better would have been a Tombstone, Kane style!

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this, but in addition to Cena being flashed briefly in Kane's promo that aired earlier in the show, both Punk and Orton were seen aswell. (Punk -> Orton -> Cena)


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



Underscore said:


> They spoiled the surprise by putting those fuel cylinders on the four ring posts for the last segment, and once I saw them I knew he'd be showing up, but it was still awesome to see him! Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


They did the same thing at MITB when he won the title from Rey. They were on for the Rey/Swagger match, knew it was coming.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hell yeah, good to see Kane back with the mask! I absolutely love the mask, and I even loved the welding mask he wore down to the ring, and when he chokeslammed Cena. I would love it if he wore that during his entrance. The attire, though, is kinda plain. I hope they change that up a little, maybe get rid of the flame on the side, and add more cooler looking flames on both sides. The music was awesome, I loved it! The big red machine is back!  

Now, I wonder how they'll explain Kane wearing the mask again.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I never cared about Kane before, but this return was damn surprising! And he attacked Cena, too!  Guess I'm on the Kane bandwagon.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice return. Mask is good looking...the hair has to be fake though. For some reason, I find it funny that's he wearing a wig.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Nice return. Mask is good looking...the hair has to be fake though. For some reason, I find it funny that's he wearing a wig.


Even in the Attitude Era, he was wearing a wig, I don't ever remember his long hair being real.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You're probably right. IIRC, his hair was starting to recede as Isaac Yankem.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm going to be honest, aside from Kane's very first mask, this one is my favorite. He's also got the black paint around his eyes. I hope they don't explain the reasoning for the return of the mask is because he set his face on fire to feel more like a monster again. I will laugh my ass off if that's the reasoning. :lmao Which wouldn't make sense since I have no idea, lol. 

Something like maybe the last time he truly felt like a monster was when he wore the mask would be better. I don't know.


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

kanes hair used to be real


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been a Kane fan since 98 and I marked out as hard as I've done all year, especially when he grabbed Cena. Great, classic Kane return. Mask is awesome, music is better, attire... meh... but it works, I suppose, and the timing was excellent, just enough anticipation with just enough surprise. Didn't see it coming until the pyro went off.

Great pops throughout as well, especially once he had Cena.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lucifer34 said:


> I'm going to be honest, aside from Kane's very first mask, this one is my favorite. He's also got the black paint around his eyes. I hope they don't explain the reasoning for the return of the mask is because he set his face on fire to feel more like a monster again. I will laugh my ass off if that's the reasoning. :lmao Which wouldn't make sense since I have no idea, lol.
> 
> Something like maybe the last time he truly felt like a monster was when he wore the mask would be better. I don't know.


I think it would suit the more demented Kane to a tee.

He needed to be a monster again, to be feared. To BE a monster, he needed to torture himself in the best way he knew (set his face on fire).

That having been said, might we be more intimidated by a burnt face than 'a mask over a burnt face'?

Unsure. But screw it, he looks fucking cool imo. I'm a fan of the Hannibal films, so the leather mask suits me just fine. Hope the merch masks are a decent replica and not too plasticky!


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow I can't believe the return of an old-ass jobber is so interesting. He choke-slammed Cena but still, it's just Kane.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Would've been awesome if he came out with Paul Bearer


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

HHH Mark said:


> Wow I can't believe the return of an old-ass jobber is so interesting. He choke-slammed Cena but still, it's just Kane.


It's a jobber restored (we hope) to the monster he was originally booked as on (imo) his final run. That's VERY interesting given what WWE has offered us in recent years. Hell, it'd be interesting ANYWAY.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd be more intimidating if both of his eyes were white imo. 
Looks good so far but there was alot of lighting in the arena so he could wind up looking goofy in normal lighting.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So I assume Kane is a heel now, since he attacked Cena?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> So I assume Kane is a heel now, since he attacked Cena?


Right now, tweener's the best guess. But if he starts exclusively attacking faces (by which I mean goes after Punk and Orton), then he'll be heel. I for one look forward to Kane's run. If it ends at Wrestlemania though, have him go out in style against a big name. I hear Randy Orton isn't doing anything?  
Enjoying the moment though..a lot. Marked out for that


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Mask = WIN
Music = WIN
Return = WIN
Attire = Fail


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Am I the only one who really isn't excited by this? Just because he's wearing a mask,it doesn't change anything,he's still just Kane and after that godawful title reign last year,I've had enough of him.Seriously if his previous angles/storylines are anything to go by,this is gonna suck balls.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Kane finally going back to wearing is mask is only about 3 or 4 years too late. Kane has been irrelevant for the past several years... his only use the past couple years has been for the usual 300th brother vs. brother feud with Undertaker... or for him to put over some new main-event superstar or as a stepping stone for somebody to go on to compete for the WHC on SD or as the guy they would put in Money In The Bank or Elimination CHamber because they couldn't think of anybody else.

Now if can brought back the mask in like '06, '07, or '08 and was booked right... he might of been able to become relevant and a legitimate monster heel but now in 2011, I just don't see it happening... mask or no mask.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Rated R™ said:


> Even in the Attitude Era, he was wearing a wig, I don't ever remember his long hair being real.


The only time he wore a wig other than tonight was the day of the unmasking. That was his legit hair before that.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Muta said:


> Kane finally going back to wearing is mask is only about 3 or 4 years too late. Kane has been irrelevant for the past several years... his only use the past couple years has been for the usual 300th brother vs. brother feud with Undertaker... or for him to put over some new main-event superstar or as a stepping stone for somebody to go on to compete for the WHC on SD or as the guy they would put in Money In The Bank or Elimination CHamber because they couldn't think of anybody else.
> 
> Now if can brought back the mask in like '06, '07, or '08 and was booked right... he might of been able to become relevant and a legitimate monster heel but now in 2011, I just don't see it happening... mask or no mask.


They can make Henry look like a monster in 2011, they can do the same for KANE.


----------



## stingafun (Dec 6, 2003)

ummm did anyone else notice he looked alot like Taker and not much like himself on raw? man i would have put money on that being taker and not kane.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Now THAT was a HUGE mark out moment! Finally he can be interesting again, let's just hope they book him correctly and then it's the end of him. Perfect way to end his career. Cool mask, loved the attire, and of course the song was the right one.

And to think that I was just about to rant about Brodus Clay not debuting, and instead we get this! Awesome


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Scorpion said:


> More credible? Who the fuck gives a shit? Like anyone in that crowd cared why he had the mask again.
> 
> And who gives a shit how much of his face the mask covers? WE'VE ALREADY SEEN HIS FACE YOU ASSCLOWNS.
> 
> More retarded nitpicking by anal IWC members. Christ.


Relax bro take a deep breath lol. It would definitely create some credibility for a reason to wear the mask. Course we seen his face since who knows how long its been exposed however a nice storyline involving (Kane runs heel burns his face Kane is in the hospital etc). It would make a very interesting storyline etc thats what the creative team is really lacking. Just like Triple H we all know its a bunch of load that he was in the hospital so long (when Nash hit him with the sledge) and he comes back finally healed ready to take on Nash.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

stingafun said:


> ummm did anyone else notice he looked alot like Taker and not much like himself on raw? man i would have put money on that being taker and not kane.


He's slimmed down but other than that I thought he looked nothing like Taker. No tattoos and a completely different face.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome! i just hope now he grows his real hair out and gets some better attire. that outfit kind of sucked.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

The double mask was awesome, he lost weight which is really great. I wonder why people complain too much..well it must be the attire since it does kinda suck a bit and it does need a little bit of work. Definitely a mark-out moment for me too.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kane looked in great shape! i loved every minute of his return...very cool seeing him with the mask back on and the old theme returning into a remix


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

I like the new mask,would rather a bit more of the mouth covered up like the old mask but i'm fine with it.

The new attire is another story...it looks HORRIBLE...the design on it looks like something a child would design..not sure who approved that but hopefully they fix that soon...i laughed pretty hard at the sight of it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. Yes.. I am marking out like a little girl!

This is AWESOME!


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

i marked out more than i did when he returned to take out team canada!!!

good to see him take out cena - his character is so much better with the mask - ahhh the good old days!!!


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

That horrible outfit he had on ruined it for me...it looks like they weren't finished designing it and said meh fuck it...let him go out tonight to shock people that don't expect him to show up tonight.

Should of brought back the old one with his arm covered..that thing he wore tonight is beyond silly.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

FilthyMcPunk said:


> That horrible outfit he had on ruined it for me...it looks like they weren't finished designing it and said meh fuck it...let him go out tonight to shock people that don't expect him to show up tonight.
> 
> Should of brought back the old one with his arm covered..that thing he wore tonight is beyond silly.


I agreee.. but you are missing on the HUGE part here.. Kane is masked again!.. Which means he is now relevant again after years of disgrace to the character.

Maybe they will change the costume, even if the dont i dont mind personally. I have been waiting for this to happen for a LONG time and was almost certain that it will never happen.

I am more happy about the mask than kane being a boring champion last year.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> I agreee.. but you are missing on the HUGE part here.. Kane is masked again!.. Which means he is now relevant again after years of disgrace to the character.
> 
> Maybe they will change the costume, even if the dont i dont mind personally. I have been waiting for this to happen for a LONG time and was almost certain that it will never happen.
> 
> I am more happy about the mask than kane being a boring champion last year.


I like that hes masked again and i'm liking the new mask..id prefer more of the mouth covered but the mask is still pretty sweet.

And he kind of came back to being important for a while last year and cut a killer promo and then that whole so so feud with taker happened..but he had an actual run with the title which i was glad to see even though it wasn't one with a lot of great moments.

The attire needs to be fixed..it just doesn't work for me..the black with the red coming down the front just looks wrong to me...seems as if something anyone on here would design...doesn't look finished.


----------



## Demolition Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Great that Kane's back!


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Kane with a mask is fucking awesome + he seems in good shape


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

I marked out 
Can't wait to see where they go with him 

Masked Kane is Best Kane


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

I wouldn't get your hopes up if tonight was any indication...if hes going to jump into a feud with cena...i don't like his chances.


----------



## Murderface (Dec 5, 2011)

This was amzing. I wasn't watching it love, rather sleeping. I pulled up the video and felt awesome, knowing that i've beens Kane's fan from Day 1, and it looks as if he's going to be a monster again. Attire was off, Mask was awesome. I wonder what's going to happen next week.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

I did notice in his promo before that Cena was in the glass that smashed, then he came out and chokeslammed him.

Loving the mask, the outfit is a bit naff but the mask is perfect IMO. I did say when I first saw him "that's not Kane" as he looked a lot slimmer than Glen Jacobs when he left.


----------



## Azurin (Sep 20, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Mask = WIN
> Music = WIN
> Return = WIN
> Attire = Fail


Exactly this.

Loved the return, loved the mask(s), but that attire just looked really bad and amateurish.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

Azurin said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> Loved the return, loved the mask(s), but that attire just looked really bad and amateurish.


i agree, hopefully this will be improved next week


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

Do we think nothing will happen on Smackdown?

I think him standing over Cena was pretty telling, looks like there will be some sort of Kane v The Faces of WWE maybe.


----------



## caocao (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad to see Kane get some love. Hopefully they don't F up this monster angle like they did when they unmasked him.


----------



## Hade (Oct 1, 2011)

*Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*






This kid is awesome! After watching this I want to be like him again. To bad that the Internet has killed the beauty of the wrestling business.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



HeatWave said:


> FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL :lmao
> 
> Man....I don't even know what to think anymore but this was bad :lmao


Oh looks, someone who wants to be different from everybody else so says it was bad. Shut the fuck up and enjoy it you fucking moron.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

For a second there i thought he was gonna pull his pants down and start masturbating XD


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

"His hair has grown back" lmao such a legend.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

He chock slammed cena *Poker face* ahahahahahha


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



SaveTheWWEplz said:


> this was taker 100%


Lol what a fucking muppet, Takers arms are covered in tattoos and have been for years.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Welcome Back Kane !!*



scottyds.a.f.c said:


> Lol what a fucking muppet, Takers arms are covered in tattoos and have been for years.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> You're probably right. IIRC, his hair was starting to recede as Isaac Yankem.


Kane has always had a good hairline, he's probably grown it from when he got injured to about a week ago, then had hair extensions put in or something. Doubt it's a wig.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

How can anyone say it was bad? The masks were epic. His performance was epic. The music was beyond epic, was fucking awesome. People just want to be different and stand out saying they dislike it, when in reality they're crying for attention. Loved this return. I actually care about Kane again.


----------



## wwestorylines (Dec 10, 2011)

heel or face doesn't matter, ppl will always love guys like kane, taker, austin


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Dude so really? The whole holy wonderment promos that happened we were wondering and then the "Kane" yes I gotta do that because what kind of "Kane" is this coming into play here. Let's face it pun intended, this is pretty weak but I'm giving it faith as it could develop sinister and memorable to a match against Taker I'm assuming into WrestleMania. A quick way to be relevant is attack Cena. Plus the promos of extreme importance. Matter of time Taker on SD! where this feud will leak to both shows.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mask was crappy looking.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Probably at his age.. he has hardly seen kane in a mask so it was pretty good experience.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I wonder whether the iron man-like mask will be kept for anything that does not contain actual wrestling?

Otherwise, I see no point in why he wore it in the first place. It was so badass and the sort of thing that could give kids nightmares and be actual monster-ish.

Trying to paint Kane as a monster once he lost his mask and started talking was like trying to paint Jason Vorhees as a monster after doing the same. It lost its appeal after a while and it took too long for them to repair the damage imo.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

Cre5po said:


> Had to mop up a quick signature but I really like the new mask - wouldn't have liked it as much if it was near identical to the one before.
> 
> The mask is just a symbol for this monster losing his mind, doesn't matter soo much that we can see a lot of his face (it's Undertaker right? joke joke)


That is quality that mate, i don't suppose you could make a one for me? It's fine if you can't like


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Put that kid on commentary.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> The only time he wore a wig other than tonight was the day of the unmasking. That was his legit hair before that.


It's not a wig, it's extensions, a wig could fall off just by him bloody walking down the ramp :') it's a multi million dollar business, they'll be the best extensions money can buy imo (obviously made to look strangly etc for his look).


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

DeeCee said:


> I wonder whether the iron man-like mask will be kept for anything that does not contain actual wrestling?
> 
> Otherwise, I see no point in why he wore it in the first place. It was so badass and the sort of thing that could give kids nightmares and be actual monster-ish.
> 
> Trying to paint Kane as a monster once he lost his mask and started talking was like trying to paint Jason Vorhees as a monster after doing the same. It lost its appeal after a while and it took too long for them to repair the damage imo.


I think just to keep the mystique of his actual mask untill the very end.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Man I swear that mask looked like a ninja turtle's face >_<


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Kane was Bas ass last night,only the tights design was kinda random


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm obviously happy that the mask it back, just wish something had happened to his face prior to him leaving. 

When Superstars wear masks there is always that feeling around them that if they took off the mask, they would be a different person. Everyone always wants to see what's under the mask, yet at the same time does not. Kane back with the mask on isn't as huge as people are saying. We already saw what was under it. Even if they recycled the Cody Rhodes Idea and have a "facial injury" before he left, that would add the same appeal back. Then people would wonder what happened and what is under the mask now.

Either way I'm glad to see the mask back, I'm just being picky.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Kane looked badass, hopefully his attire changes slightly as I thought it looked a bit shitty
Will be interesting to see how they explain the return of the mask


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted but this image is getting it's way around the net. No official confirmation if this is real but it certainly looks like it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

By the way, what page is the poll referring to?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

and at like 10:45 i say to myself " no point in watching cena vs henry, ill just go to sleep". god fucking dammit.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



slimsellout said:


> In the video you see him wearing the classic gloves when he first debut... but then at the end you see him wearing the mask with the open mouth (which I didn't like).
> 
> If he did return with the mask, which outfit do you see him using? And which outfit do you want him to use?
> 
> ...


...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Not sure if this was posted but this image is getting it's way around the net. No official confirmation if this is real but it certainly looks like it.


looks like


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane looked in shape too and taller man is surprising what a mask and a wig can do


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

The new version of his original theme was awesome too


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

My god he looked so bad ass !!! I am so excited by this !!!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Which outfit will Kane use if he returns masked?*



Y2J Problem said:


> ...


Thanks


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Not sure if this was posted but this image is getting it's way around the net. No official confirmation if this is real but it certainly looks like it.


Na it is defiantly fake hair has its almost impossible for him to grow allot of his hair back that quickly. 

The big question is why did he suddenly put on the mask, because it looks to me he looks burnt but I am landed kane has got allot of facial hair back


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

lol when he goes "its kaaaaaaaane" - sounded like paul bearer


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Guys get a life. Who gives a shit on how the mask looked or the iron man type mask...that shit was badass......And it looks like Cena has a new rivalry


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I look at this video, and laugh because I was marking out just like that...And I'm 26


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I'm 20, and i got the same reaction that he does :lmao


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*



Nut Tree said:


> I look at this video, and laugh because I was marking out just like that...And I'm 26


Haha me too!!


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

I haven't been this excited about Kane in a long time.

This is also the first time I considered Kane vs Undertaker for WM seriously. If masked Kane is built up to be an invincible monster, it could be a really epic match between the two.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I fully expected him to look bad-ass but that... holy fucking shitballs that was something else. Amazing new look, amazing new music, amazing entrance with the lights going down again (bout time he went back to that) and seeing him chokeslam the shit out of John Cena and do the pyro standing over his motionless body was so satisfying I think I might need to go change my trousers.

All in all, a suitably epic return. Plus targeting Cena puts him immediately into the same "in-between" state of heel/face as Cena is. People will cheer him for destroying the man, others will hate him for it. It's just perfect. Though then again, he might have been targeting Henry and Cena just got in his way. Either way, it was awesome.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks fucking awesome. Can't wait for this. I hope Cena doesn't ruin it with some stupid jokes about how Kane is a piece of burnt toast with jam on or something gay like he would fuck you cena


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena doesn't wanna fuck with the Big Red Machine. I bet they don't push a rivalry like that....LMAO


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

SAME REACTION, 18 YEARS OLD, PARENTS SLEEPING, 4 AM, AND I WAS SCREAMING FOR REAL.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Close up, the mask looks immense. Much preferable to the half mask he used after they got r9id of the original.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I think that choke slam to cena was a message to mark henry


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

lets just hope kane goes over in this new rivalry if it does happen! I do not want cena going over and killing the momentum of kane. However I get the feeling he is going to just destroy everyone in his path with cena being the first of many. remember the promos where he had all the top guys in his sights


----------



## Kanemask20 (May 21, 2006)

THIS IS THE BEST KANE I HAVE EVER SEEN THIS WAS EPIC KANE STEALS THE WHOLE SHOW NOW HE WILL DESTROY EVERYBODY IN THE WWE UNIVERSE AND MARK HENRY IS NR.1
THE BIG RED MONSTER IS BAAAAAAAACKKKKK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

In video of "Kane resurrected" you can see Randy Orton and John Cena, I think it's the beginning of a feud between Masked Kane and the two faces of the wwe !


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG Kane is baaaack!! AWESOME mask,and music is classy too..but don't like his costume,hope he change it till next week!

I SAID BEFORE RAW THAT HE WILL BE BACK.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ

Lets be honest nobody really cares, After he jobs to Cena at TLC he will be back to doing comedy skits with Santino and Hornswoggle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> OMG Kane is baaaack!! AWESOME mask,and music is classy too..but don't like his costume,hope he change it till next week!
> 
> I SAID BEFORE RAW THAT HE WILL BE BACK.


fuck my life i remember you! you made that thread that he called you and he said he would return lol last night.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ
> 
> Lets be honest nobody really cares, After he jobs to Cena at TLC he will be back to doing comedy skits with Santino and Hornswoggle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


So is that you in the video?

Dont have kids


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ
> 
> Lets be honest nobody really cares, After he jobs to Cena at TLC he will be back to doing comedy skits with Santino and Hornswoggle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


Who the hell is that ??!!! freakin' douchebag !


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice to see Kane back in the mask. Wish it was the full mask, but this is better than nothing.

I havent been interested in him for years now. So hopefully with the mask comes him not needing to talk much and just destroy things because that's when he's most entertaining. I really hope they dont have him return only to just job to John Cena and Randy Orton because it would be a waste.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao That dude who said he got a phone call was fucking right lol. Brilliant!


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome return, best RAWgasm ive had in a while


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> So is that you in the video?
> 
> Dont have kids


why not, I'm sexy. Your the one that's so insecure about there own looks they have to use a pic of some random girl.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

return was awesome 
i completely marked out damn i just loved the ending of raw with kane coming back it was omg 
i felt like a little kid


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Love the fact he's back. Not so keen on the attire though, it would be better without that silly flame on his right leg but even then it wouldn't be great. RAW sucked so much last night the best things were some the returns... Kane, Lita, Road Dogg and Triple H, the rest were cringworthy and HHH's wasn't that good either. The mask looks good but not as good as his previous ones.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm slightly confused... is Kane still a Smackdown superstar or is he on RAW now?


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

The new mask looks f*cking amazing! I can't wait until his first match!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm slightly confused... is Kane still a Smackdown superstar or is he on RAW now?


Raw, but expect him to be on smackdown sometimes too I guess.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

saw the kane return last night and damn! he was in shape, also i loved the new attire he looked like a monster. now after Henry baby!


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Some people said that he looks like the undertaker or maybe hes the undertaker just kidding.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Brave Nash said:


> Some people said that he looks like the undertaker or maybe hes the undertaker just kidding.


he does look a bit like taker, but they are brothers so maybe that's why


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Brave Nash said:


> Some people said that he looks like the undertaker or maybe hes the undertaker just kidding.


Its taker, he as his beard. Even my mum and dad said it was taker. It's Taker or Judias Mehias from TNA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> why not, I'm sexy. Your the one that's so insecure about there own looks they have to use a pic of some random girl.


He wasn't talking about your looks but I see why you didn't get that...


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Boneduster said:


> Its taker, he as his beard. Even my mum and dad said it was taker. It's Taker or Judias Mehias from TNA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


LOL

you can quite clearly tell it was kane


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Xyron said:


> He wasn't talking about your looks but I see why you didn't get that...


So I shouldn't have kids because I bashed a factional character? Yeah I'm sure my girlfriend is going to dumb me now lol.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> Its taker, he as his beard. Even my mum and dad said it was taker. It's Taker or Judias Mehias from TNA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


i hope you arent serious 

people are acting as if kane cant grow a beard


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> i hope you arent serious
> 
> people are acting as if kane cant grow a beard


I'm not joking, or maybe Kane grew the beard to make us think he's taker lol but it doesn't matter, in a few weeks he will be back to being the big red jobber, tapping out to swagger and marrying dolph's sloppy seconds.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

> After RAW went off the air last night, Mark Henry and Kane faced off in the ring while John Cena was helped to the back. Kane chokeslammed Henry to "get revenge" for Henry putting him out of action and had his pyro go off to end the show.


source: PWInsider


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

Great, I love it... I think, we will see Kane vs. Undertaker next year at Wrestlemania.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> I'm not joking, or maybe Kane grew the beard to make us think he's taker lol but it doesn't matter, in a few weeks he will be back to being the big red jobber, tapping out to swagger and marrying dolph's sloppy seconds.


this is kanes last run 
he will chokeslam the hell outta everyone
i think they are going kane vs taker but well will have to see


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Boneduster said:


> Its taker, he as his beard. Even my mum and dad said it was taker. It's Taker or Judias Mehias from TNA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


Okay... so where did the full arm tattoos go?


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> *this is kanes last run *
> he will chokeslam the hell outta everyone
> i think they are going kane vs taker but well will have to see


I hope so, This will be another Disappointing monster heel run like Henry


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Okay... so where did the full arm tattoos go?


The same place where his "sara" tat went. The same place where the Miz's hair went when he dressed as the rock.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't believe people are stupid to think this was Undertaker. He's too broken up and only have one match left in him, and that will happen at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> So I shouldn't have kids because I bashed a factional character? Yeah I'm sure my girlfriend is going to dumb me now lol.


Well I didn't say anything that you shouldn't have kids, I just refered to you being stupid... And yes bashing a fictional character IS dumb. Something there got under your skin that you absolutely had to make a video about this stupid thing? You wasted time bashing on something that doesn't exist. Pretty stupid to me. Enjoy what you want but don't waste your life being a bitter twat. (unless you really enjoy ranting, in this case go right ahead)


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Boneduster said:


> The same place where his "sara" tat went. The same place where the Miz's hair went when he dressed as the rock.


So you're saying that Undertaker either removing all of his tattoos or covering them up with prosthetic... stuff, is more believable than it just being Kane?

Wow... talk about coocoo for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ
> 
> Lets be honest nobody really cares, After he jobs to Cena at TLC he will be back to doing comedy skits with Santino and Hornswoggle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


Did Kane fuck your mother and cum on your daddys face? Wowwwww.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Xyron said:


> Well I didn't say anything that you shouldn't have kids, I just refered to you being stupid... And yes bashing a fictional character IS dumb. Something there got under your skin that you absolutely had to make a video about this stupid thing? You wasted time bashing on something that doesn't exist. Pretty stupid to me. Enjoy what you want but don't waste your life being a bitter twat. (unless you really enjoy ranting, in this case go right ahead)


Whats the difference between posting my point on a fictional subject in video form to YOU posting your point on a fictional subject in text form?

P.S I like ranting


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

scottyds.a.f.c said:


> Did Kane fuck your mother and cum on your daddys face? Wowwwww.


WOW, i'm not mad, i'm just posting my opinion, gee no need for that personal attack on my family.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ
> 
> Lets be honest nobody really cares, After he jobs to Cena at TLC he will be back to doing comedy skits with Santino and Hornswoggle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysGuxLpmNQ


Nobody cares about Kaaaaaayyyyyne. Nobody cares.....

You recorded a 3:34 video less than a day after he returned. You cared enough to grace the world with that turgid cesspool of human idiocy.

But I am sure you have a "witty quip" ready for anybody who tells you that.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao at the conspiracy theories.

That is Glen Jacobs, no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

Boneduster said:


> WOW, i'm not mad, i'm just posting my opinion, gee no need for that personal attack on my family.


I asked a question, i made no attack.

Your video is an attack on Kane, big difference from an opinion.

Truth being, NO ONE knows what will happen from now on apart from Vince and his team. Ffs.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Why did Kane have a mailbox on his head? :hmm:

In all seriousness though, I was marking out when he returned. The monster is back as we had hoped.


----------



## Wryder (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I wish I was that kid. Minus the speech impediment.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Nobody cares about Kaaaaaayyyyyne. Nobody cares.....
> 
> You recorded a 3:34 video less than a day after he returned. You cared enough to grace the world with that turgid cesspool of human idiocy.
> 
> But I am sure you have a "witty quip" ready for anybody who tells you that.


you must have really short love making sessions if you think 3:34 is a long period of time? Seriously tho, your insulting me and my video, its just a dude sharing his opinion on something, why are you so made just because we disagree?


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> So you're saying that Undertaker either removing all of his tattoos or covering them up with prosthetic... stuff, is more believable than it just being Kane?
> 
> Wow... talk about coocoo for Cocoa Puffs.


Yes, what people are saying is that it is more believable that the WWE went to the lengths of prosthetically covering his tattoos than Jacobs simply grow a beard and wearing the same wig he wore before he unmasked. Apparantly when you lose hair on your head that means you can't grow beards.

You do have to love a good conspiracy theory.


----------



## quebecrage (Jul 3, 2008)

The comments of Kane not being Gleen Jacobs are hilarious. Exactly the same comments as when he came back in 2002 with the new look (when he interrupted The Un-Americans from burning the USA flag). At the time he had losted a lot of weight and had a new look so people were sure it wasn't the real Kane. Same story here in 2011.

Personnaly, I LOVED everything from the metal mask (that will probably be used only for his entrance) to the disfigured real mask, the leather glove. 


I only have three small wishes: 

1) They could change the suit (the flames on the leg and the scars are way too cartoonish compared to the mask). Needs a darker attire. 

2) Please don't make him talk at all. Gleen does great promos when being sadistic but they should keep him a silent monster like the first three years when he debuted.

3) Please no more match against Taker. They should push him all the way to the World Title.

4) No need to be a heel or face. Keep him a tweener that attacks everything on site. 


Big thumbs up to Gleen for getting back in this shape so quicly.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> you must have really short love making sessions if you think 3:34 is a long period of time? Seriously tho, your insulting me and my video, its just a dude sharing his opinion on something, why are you so made just because we disagree?


Yup, I am literally *seething* in anger. Personally I like to get the love making over with so I can post YouTube videos about TV programs I clearly dislike as I much prefer the competitors product.

It's a video of somebody talking bollocks. I am just a dude sharing my opinion on how poorly constructed your prose was and the fact that it flowed terribly. The lighting was off too. Plus why no special effects and impending dramatic music upon the conclusion of your video like TNA does these days?

3/10. Must try better.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

quebecrage said:


> The comments of Kane not being Gleen Jacobs are hilarious. Exactly the same comments as when he came back in 2002 with the new look (when he interrupted The Un-Americans from burning the USA flag). At the time he had losted a lot of weight and had a new look so people were sure it wasn't the real Kane. Same story here in 2011.
> 
> Personnaly, I LOVED everything from the metal mask (that will probably be used only for his entrance) to the disfigured real mask, the leather glove.
> 
> ...


Don't get your hopes up, in the new year he will be jobbing to the cobra.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao That dude who said he got a phone call was fucking right lol. Brilliant!


As i fucking said. :flip


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> Whats the difference between posting my point on a fictional subject in video form to YOU posting your point on a fictional subject in text form?
> 
> P.S I like ranting


Then go ahead and rant some more if its what you like but you still seem a bit thick to me. Just sayin...


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Yup, I am literally *seething* in anger. Personally I like to get the love making over with so I can post YouTube videos about TV programs I clearly dislike as I much prefer the competitors product.
> 
> It's a video of somebody talking bollocks. I am just a dude sharing my opinion on how poorly constructed your prose was and the fact that it flowed terribly. The lighting was off too. Plus why no special effects and impending dramatic music upon the conclusion of your video like TNA does these days?
> 
> 3/10. Must try better.


Thanks for admitting TNA is a competitor. Also thanks for the constructive criticism, i'll take it all into account in future videos.

P.S. I do the love making when I'm with my girlfriend and make the videos when she isn't.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

HOLY CWAP !!!! it's Kaaaaaaaaaannneee (paul bearer style) !!! i like this kid :d


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Lol.. "ITS KANE ITS KANE" "reminded me of Paul Bearer. love this kid.. generally hate kids but this kid resembles Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I'll admit it, I was underwhelmed with his return. I wanted the full body outfit back circa 97-2000.

He's got himself in good shape though so fair play to the guy considering his age.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> Thanks for admitting TNA is a competitor. Also thanks for the constructive criticism, i'll take it all into account in future videos.
> 
> P.S. I do the love making when I'm with my girlfriend and make the videos when she isn't.


Maybe you should combine the two and make a bit of money.....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He looks so so much better now. The only thing that pissed me off was how quiet the crowd was, if this was MSG this would of been so epic! Also it didn't feel like a return it actually felt like a debut


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

quebecrage said:


> The comments of Kane not being Gleen Jacobs are hilarious. Exactly the same comments as when he came back in 2002 with the new look (when he interrupted The Un-Americans from burning the USA flag). At the time he had losted a lot of weight and had a new look so people were sure it wasn't the real Kane. Same story here in 2011.
> 
> Personnaly, I LOVED everything from the metal mask (that will probably be used only for his entrance) to the disfigured real mask, the leather glove.
> 
> ...


Dude, if you ever find a Genies lamp, please take some time to think about your 3 wishes before asking for them.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

I agree with the post above that Kane shouldn't talk. He should light a fire on J.R.'s back and have a good ol fashion BBQ.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> As i fucking said. :flip


Once again, you were not correct.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

yes,I am sir.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I wouldn't be surprised if he posts here. He looks like a typical WF member.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> yes,I am sir.


Really? I didn't see Kane squash Yoahi Tatsu did you?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It's not Kane, it's not Taker, it's the Big LG Luke Gallows


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

I marked out.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

METTY said:


> Really? I didn't see Kane squash Yoahi Tatsu did you?


he squashed John Sina ...big fucking deal,he or Tatsu doesn't matter
What matters is that I said Kane will return 2h before Raw started,and he did


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Haha that was awesome. The mask is good but not as good as his previous masks. Same goes the attire. But he's BAAAACCKKK!


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Awesome reaction, nice to see a kid marking out for Masked Kane.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> he squashed John Sina ...big fucking deal,he or Tatsu doesn't matter
> What matters is that I said Kane will return 2h before Raw started,and he did


So, based upon several return vignettes over the weeks and a PPV coming up you basically just guessed. Congrats.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

just seen the video. (I skipped on the last 15 minutes of raw last night) just marked out bro. Hard.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*



TiagoBarbosa said:


> SAME REACTION, 18 YEARS OLD, PARENTS SLEEPING, 4 AM, AND I WAS SCREAMING FOR REAL.



hahaha! think I was sat with my mouth open during his whole entrance


----------



## GrapplingAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

The kid's hilarious. I LOLd at the "His hair grew back" line  

The innocence of youth!


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Still marking. I think the flames on the pants were to fit the PG theme so the little kiddies didn't completely piss their pants. I honestly think Kane and Brodus Clay are gonna have a monsterous feud in the forseable future since they're building up Brodus to be some kind of monster.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I pretty much reacted the same way as that kid....






....and I'm 30.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't see Kane losing a match for a very long time


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

yeah I love the "did his hair grow back" I'm excited for Kane. I hope he doesn't speak either.


----------



## Rony (Dec 9, 2011)

The Reign of the Original Big Red Monster begins , YET AGAIN !!


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

Great return... love the mask/hair but is that attire the best they could come up with? Looks pretty shoddy.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*



savethedreams said:


> yeah I love the "did his hair grow back" I'm excited for Kane. I hope he doesn't speak either.


yes this!! don't speak just fuck shit up


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

HO-LIEEE FUUUUUCK!


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

This is what I get for saying "Fuck this is boring. I'm going to bed." Then Kane returns!!! fpalm


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> I think that choke slam to cena was a message to mark henry


This. So long Hall of Pain! Hello Hall of Choke Slam To Hell!


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Why are we all so excited to see Kane returning?

He's still the same boring and irrelevent wrestler he was last year. Apart from the previous Show/Henry feud, I can't think of anything worse than a Kane/Henry feud.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

have Clay come back, build both up as monsters and then have Brodus Clay retire him. If you really want to build a monster for the future. Perhaps have Clay retire Big Show too.


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

Your probably right but I think we are all just excited to see something different in the WWE. Something of relevance other than a dumbass rap battle or Cole bitching and moaning for the first 30 minutes of Raw.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

P.Smith said:


> Why are we all so excited to see Kane returning?
> 
> He's still the same boring and irrelevent wrestler he was last year. Apart from the previous Show/Henry feud, I can't think of anything worse than a Kane/Henry feud.



You did watch him when he first debuted with the mask didn't you? That's why we're all excited, it's the exact same feeling, it feels like he's debuting again


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

This kid represents all the people on this forum when this happened. LOL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW I really am pissed at myself! I KNEW he was coming back tonight for the glass shattered on Cena during his promo. I just watched the return. IT WAS AWESOME. Kane looks like a fucking badass. I cant wait to see Kane DESTROY everyone.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Mark out moment. The old school Kane is back, that was freaking awesome. Hopefully he'll be booked as the monster heel again.


----------



## pugthepanda (Jul 23, 2011)

dont care he looks great love the new mask as it looks like it hugs his face


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Shiiiiiiiit, Kane returned? I need to watch some Raw now, hopefully Kane makes some mayhem there... Just for good ol' times.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gotta feelin' Kane is going to be attacking everyone who gets in his way. I dont see no Kane/Cena storyline happening


----------



## kevcampbell (May 6, 2011)

here is a 720p image screen grab for anyone interested:shocked:


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Epic return, even though the crowd was dead. The mask doesn't look too bad, although I do prefer the original one.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

I marked out, but his outfit looked pretty cheap and tbh shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mark out moment! But is he going after Cena now? So the Mark Henry feud is just left "unfinished"?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Y2J Problem said:


> Am I the only one who really isn't excited by this? Just because he's wearing a mask,it doesn't change anything,he's still just Kane and after that godawful title reign last year,I've had enough of him.Seriously if his previous angles/storylines are anything to go by,this is gonna suck balls.


But they aren't anything to go by. Kane returning to the mask means that WWE clearly has something big planned for him. Otherwise they wouldn't have hyped him up as much as they did and gave him the mask back. Add the nostalgia and legacy the mask brings for Kane and we're looking at a '98 Kane re-run (which is a good thing).

In all likelihood, he'll face Taker at Mania. He's returning as this monster attempting to regain his dominance and restore fear in his opponents, vengeance basically. He'll eventually turn to Taker for a last match since he's beat him twice at Mania already to it'll be similar to an HBK/Taker 26 feud which was HBK claiming he can beat Taker if given one more shot. Except with Kane, it'll be a clash of the titans type deal.

Either way I'm excited. Henry, Clay, Kane, and soon Ryback will all be active in just a matter of time. The age of monster heels is back and I fucking love it.

Now, let's bring back Mabel and really kick this party into gear!



Choke2Death said:


> Mark out moment! But is he going after Cena now? So the Mark Henry feud is just left "unfinished"?


Henry's feuding with Show.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

That...was....sooo....fucking....BADASS


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone else think the costume design was actually the rope of a hangman's noose snaking around his body, with the noose-end 'hanging' down onto his chest? Someone mentioned they thought it was cartoon scarring, but it looks like a noose to me.

Lolz at boneduster and his "girlfriend". Heheh.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Why are we all so excited to see Kane returning?
> 
> He's still the same boring and irrelevent wrestler he was last year. Apart from the previous Show/Henry feud, I can't think of anything worse than a Kane/Henry feud.


I think you answered your own question on why many are excited for his return. Kane with a mask is a totally different animal adding the fact he seems 20 pounds lighter, when kane was this slim he has put on some of his best work to date


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Why was he wearing a hocky mask to begin with?? It made no sense.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> Why was he wearing a hocky mask to begin with?? It made no sense.


Looked like a welders masked like he had just finished burning something


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hope Kane will be at TLC no selling them chair shots like a boss. His return saved the show last night and i am so happy he's back.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

badass return!! new look looks great!! even though his mask looks like the slipknot mask of mick thompson without the mouth part. still fine by me. welcome back kane!


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

kanes return was awesome, chokeslam on cena, with the mask, with the old theme song, epic


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> Why was he wearing a hocky mask to begin with?? It made no sense.


To make the revealing of his mask exciting


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

so has Kane been growing his hair out and put in extensions or is he wrestling with a wig? I imagine the wig would be extremely annoying to work with


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think it's extensions, there were pictures a few weeks back of his hair growing


----------



## Myrick (May 19, 2008)

The wig makes no sense but good to see him back with mask


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Announcer's table needs some enthusiasm like that, Cole and Lawler make me want become deaf.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

My guess is it's attached to the mask and securely tightened into the face. A normal 'stick-on' wig would probably be super annoying to work with.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Haha, good for him. He ain't the only one who marked out like that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> I think it's extensions, there were pictures a few weeks back of his hair growing


Yeah, but they were still very short, definitely wig.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Exact same reaction I had


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would've prefered a modern version of the older mask


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

It's definitaly a wig attached to the mask, just like his run with the mask before.
He most likely grew his hair out so the wig was less uncomfortable.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

if this kid is the new generation of kids in wwe im happy with it


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Funny ass kid, lol.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> It's definitaly a wig attached to the mask, just like his run with the mask before.
> He most likely grew his hair out so the wig was less uncomfortable.


Possibly its defiantly a wig, no way could he grow his hair that fast unless he has some magic. My guess is he will try and grow his hair out even more, even use hair plants like rooney has done so his hair will grow at a faster rate. I say come may june july or say august he may have enough hair to ditch the wig, and just use the mask pending if he plans to wear the mask long term. And grow his hair out which I am hoping he does plan to do, he has already grown facial hair


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Did Kane wearing that other mask ruin for anyone?

I mean what was the point?

And he looked like Predator.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I had the same reaction, and I also had it for Lita and Road Dogg. I flipped out when I saw Road Dogg. I don't care about how the crowd reacted, I had a great time watching last night just because of those 3 returns.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*



Crowking said:


> I had the same reaction, and I also had it for Lita and Road Dogg. I flipped out when I saw Road Dogg. I don't care about how the crowd reacted, I had a great time watching last night just because of those 3 returns.


I'd preferred road Dogg in a Rumble Spot. That Oh you didn't know!!!....that would have been epic pop


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

zombiemaster said:


> Did Kane wearing that other mask ruin for anyone?
> 
> I mean what was the point?
> 
> And he looked like Predator.


Masked kane always looked like predator when he had the mask and hair, in 1998 early 99 when he really did up the anti with his mask and physique he was so predator like it was insane. His mask he did wear in 98 was possibly the sickest mask of all his masks he did wear, and it made him look more like predator


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

wish I was that excited about wrestling again...


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> Masked kane always looked like predator when he had the mask and hair, in 1998 early 99 when he really did up the anti with his mask and physique he was so predator like it was insane. His mask he did wear in 98 was possibly the sickest mask of all his masks he did wear, and it made him look more like predator


Still, why wear an extra mask at all?


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

10 times better than this shitty crowd


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

zombiemaster said:


> Still, why wear an extra mask at all?


hmmm that could be to add that extra sinister side to him. We will just have to wait and see why he wears two masks, maybe it was a one off


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Even my girlfriend wasn't impressed, she said Kane should try again next week lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlw9y41IO4Y


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Fabregas said:


> Why was he wearing a hocky mask to begin with?? It made no sense.


That was a welders mask, not a hockey mask.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

zombiemaster said:


> Still, why wear an extra mask at all?


The point was most likely to reveal the new mask in a more suspenseful manner inside the ring.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

goodness me now people are complaining about why he wore a mask over a mask to begin with. fucks sake it was awesome ! DEAL WITH THIS !


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I did too. And i felt great.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People just love complaining


----------



## Knosis (Dec 5, 2011)

Not been on this site long and I can already tell the majority bitch about literally everything......sad. He wore two masks to that it would be suspenseful when he revealed his main mask after choke slamming Cena......


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> goodness me now people are complaining about why he wore a mask over a mask to begin with. fucks sake it was awesome ! DEAL WITH THIS !


This.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

So did he burn himself? Because he had the black make up on.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

skolpo said:


> The point was most likely to reveal the new mask in a more suspenseful manner inside the ring.


Don't use logic on em.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> So did he burn himself? Because he had the black make up on.


that's what I wanna know...


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> People just love complaining


If the mask looked better, and the outfit didn't look like it was made in 5 minutes,there would be less complaints


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> Even my girlfriend wasn't impressed, she said Kane should try again next week lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlw9y41IO4Y


Mate, why does your 'girlfriend' bring her fingers to her nose and sniff them at 42 seconds of that video? Where was she putting them?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

starvin90 said:


> If the mask looked better, and the outfit didn't look like it was made in 5 minutes,there would be less complaints


The mask looks nice, people just are never satisfied, if he came back without the mask, everyone would complain again


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

KANE IS BACK BITCHES!!!!!


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

Boneduster said:


> Even my girlfriend wasn't impressed, she said Kane should try again next week lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlw9y41IO4Y


Trying...to...restrain....self....from....typingggg..


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> The mask looks nice, people just are never satisfied, if he came back without the mask, everyone would complain again


Of course we would because that would suck.

I'm pretty sure most people are happy to see Kane return with a mark, we're just pointing out that WWE still managed to overcomplicate it. Why the extra mask?

It's not the end of the world, I just think it was pointless.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> Even my girlfriend wasn't impressed, she said Kane should try again next week lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlw9y41IO4Y


Who cares about your sister ??!! fpalm


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

Fabregas said:


> Of course we would because that would suck.
> 
> I'm pretty sure most people are happy to see Kane return with a mark, we're just pointing out that WWE still managed to overcomplicate it. Why the extra mask?
> 
> It's not the end of the world, I just think it was pointless.


If he came out without the " other " mask, then there wouldn't be anything for the crowd to cheer or for us at home to gasp at after he lifts up his arms and slams them down..

Having his proper mask hidden means he can come out to a great reception (ok..) and get to the ring, chokeslam someone, then remove the mask to show the real one, in turn recieving even more cheers.

It has no other meaning other than to build suspense. Unless he's got a gimmick add on where he's gonna be welding peoples faces togethe, lol.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Wrestling really needs more people marking out like this.

"I thought he'd weturn at the Woyal Wumble!"


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

youssef123 said:


> Who cares about your sister ??!! fpalm


My thoughts also, haha.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

youssef123 said:


> Who cares about your sister ??!! fpalm


:lmao


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Glad to see Kane back with the mask. The new mask isn't bad...would it be my first choice? No, but it's got a creepy look to it so i'm alright with it.

The helmet/Mask over the actual mask is retarded looking and not needed at all. Hopefully that thing was just a one time deal.

The outfit....wow...now that IS something to complain about. The tights, are pretty crappy looking, but honestly they'll probaly grow on me. The tank top is fucking horrific though. Seriously, it looks REALLY bad and needs to be changed or just completely gone.

Glad to see Kane back with the mask though. They have another chance now to truely make him the big red monster again. Hopefully they don't fuck it up a second time, but with what looks like might be Kanes first fued against the golden boy John Cena...it's likely Kane is gonna get fucked over...again.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Some people are NEVER satisfied. Kane is COMPLETELY redone, he is refreshed and thank God. Some of you need to stop living in the past, it was a crazy return


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> Even my girlfriend wasn't impressed, she said Kane should try again next week lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlw9y41IO4Y


Your "girlfriend" said she doesn't watch wrestling, so why the fuck would it impress her? Also, you say the crowd didn't react at all, the crowd didn't react to anything else either. Also, you claiming that it isn't actually Kane is just fucking stupid. Go be a complaining asshole sonewhere else.


----------



## Scott_HKR (Sep 4, 2011)

I loved the cheer that he got when he revealed his mask (under his mask lol).
I think we will have a heel that everyone loves with this heel Kane, and as others have said he is effectively re branded by putting the mask back on. All good stuff.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Finally a good reaction ^_^


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Your "girlfriend" said she doesn't watch wrestling, so why the fuck would it impress her? Also, you say the crowd didn't react at all, the crowd didn't react to anything else either. Also, you claiming that it isn't actually Kane is just fucking stupid. Go be a complaining asshole sonewhere else.


This.. dude sounds like a complete clown shaking his head like anyone cares. The vast majority are psyched and I can't wait to see more of this new, crazy Kane. On that note, bring on next week!


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Glad I'm not the only one that marked like a little bitch. There was the tense moment when I thought the metal mask was gonna b his new mask but luckily not.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

Thats gotta be Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

The only time Kane was _ever_ entertaining was when we found out he was a necrophiliac. Short of bringing that whole angle back, I can't see myself tolerating his boring, hackneyed gimmick anymore.
I can't think of a single promo of his that was good. Nor a single match worth a damn. He is boring in every sense of the word, a tacky relic from an overrated era. I hope he swiftly returns to where he is best: Staring at the ceiling for vanilla powder puffs with less charisma than him.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Commodus said:


> The only time Kane was _ever_ entertaining was when we found out he was a necrophiliac. Short of bringing that whole angle back, I can't see myself tolerating his boring, hackneyed gimmick anymore.
> I can't think of a single promo of his that was good. Nor a single match worth a damn. He is boring in every sense of the word, a tacky relic from an overrated era. I hope he swiftly returns to where he is best: Staring at the ceiling for vanilla powder puffs with less charisma than him.


your an idiot


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Kid goes crazy at Kane's return*

I am not ashamed to admit I marked out like crazy and I am 24. It has been over eight years since Kane had the mask and it was awesome to see.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

His theme music is fucking awesome by the way!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It was awesome and I don't care if others didn't like it. If you thought this sucked you were probably longing for another destiny promo or Miz saying really fifty times again. The only part I can even remotely criticize is the hair because in four months your hair can't grow that much but whatever. I thought it was hilarious that some people thought it was Taker dressed as Kane.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> your an idiot


And you don't know how to spell 'you're'.
I wonder, I really wonder, if the mods will be as quick to warn you for insulting me as they have in regards to myself. Every post on this ridiculous forum seems to be lined with some crude, borderline illiterate slander.

Just out of curiosity, can you read and write on an adult level?


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Did anyone notice Henry went to pin Cena and then he stopped and was like "oh I forgot Kane was gonna return to scare the shit outta me". lol


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

So...reaction time  


Firstly, it's clearly Jacobs under the mask. His smirk gives it away. That can't really be replicated and that sniffle gesture he has makes it even more obvious. If you've been following Jacobs as long as I have then you'll know what I mean. Undertaker has loads of tattoos on his arms. I highly doubt he'd get them all surgically removed with lasers for this. Besides the point tbh, it's obviously Jacobs.


About his height, he's probably wearing boot lifts like he used to, but I can't tell for sure.


To be honest I marked the fuck out at first and then I thought 'wtf is this 'Man in the Iron Mask/Jago/Fulgore/Jason X/Casey Jones/Red Dragon mask he's got on?' Then he took it off and I was like '...' That was a nice way to reintroduce 'The Big Red Machine' to the WWE universe IMO. A bit of a surprise to say the least. It was epic. It was well worked though prior to it I was cursing like I've never cursed before at WWE for messing up his return and was about to click the 'x' and exit YouTube [yeah, I was _THAT_ mad! xD]. I love how close the mask fits to his face and the textured surface makes him look like some kind of demonic creature. Awesome stuff  However, the mask would look so much better if the nose part had a pointed tipped similar to his debut one or the promo one. He's still be able to breathe easily. It's not all good though. His attire is embarrassingly bad. You would have thought a company like the WWE would put more effort into an attire. This isn't indie wrestling. His attire/trunks look real cheap and have nothing on them that makes it known that they belong to Kane. The top looks like it was customised in 10 minutes, heck maybe even 10 minutes before the match started. That's no exaggeration. It looks that simple and not in a good way. What were they thinking with that dashed line pattern? What the hell is that all about? If we didn't get the reveal at the end then we'd all be saying what a goofball they turned Kane into. The trunks aren't much better. That flame emblem is so generic. Would it have been that hard for them to design a cool flame design for his top and trunks? Why hype up his return this much and then do that? It never crossed my mind that they'd mess up his ring wear, certainly not this much. It's like they literally didn't bother at all. 


That said, I'm thinking one of two things will happen. Either the WWE are hedging their bets on exploiting Kane fanboys like myself by merchandising the mask and other collectibles OR Kane is still being 'resurrected'. The welder's mask could signify the first stage of his transformation - i.e. him burning his face and rising out of the ashes like a Phoenix by taking it off. You can see black make-up around his eyes quite clearly. Perhaps he'll look more and more different in the weeks to come with gradually better ring wear and the old-school stripes will return to conclude his evolution. Not feeling the glove though. It looks like it's made out of rubber and where's the metal studs? 


Let's not forget about the theme song. It's atrocious. Couldn't they have been more original or actually put in more effort with the mash-up feel they clearly went for? It sounds like a YouTuber made it  and that's 9/10 not a good thing. Awful, awful, awful.


By the way, I hated the fact that he used his newer pyro taunt thing. I prefer the old style where he raises his arms slowly and then quickly pulls them down, but not violently, and drops his head to face the ground.


Has anyone got any cam' footage? Did he flip out of the ring by any chance? Did he do the 'executioner' taunt at Henry, Cena or just for the sake it?


Jacobs looks slimmer and looks to have worked on his arms a bit. You can see the veins popping lol. He's still has a bit of a gut, but oh well, he's getting old. Don't really like the wig he's got on, but I'm just being picky. Elbow pads...wtf. Take those off or wear a full top...


Being picky again...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> So...reaction time
> 
> Firstly, it's clearly Jacobs under the mask. His smirk gives it away. That can't really be replicated and that sniffle gesture he has makes it even more obvious. If you've been following Jacobs as long as I have then you'll know what I mean. Undertaker has loads of tattoos on his arms. I highly doubt he'd get them all surgically removed with lasers for this. Besides the point tbh, it's obviously Jacobs.
> 
> ...


Or this guy.










Kane is probably masked for this:


> WWE wants to set a new Guinness World Record for the most amount of costume masks worn at one time at an event. WWE is looking to set the record at WrestleMania 28, and the current record was set in May of 2011 at an MLB game between The Los Angeles Angels and The Chicago White Sox. The event saw 27,080 fans all wearing lucha libre masks for a ten minute period.


I hope they keep the mask on him after Wm28 until he retires.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like Taker under the mask.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Honest question: Do any of you have any REAL reason for liking Kane? Is he a great in-ring talent? Is he a good talker? Does he have oodles of charisma?
Or do you just give him a pass for years of shitty matches because you grew up watching him?

I think the medical term for such a condition is Boellaitis.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> Even my girlfriend wasn't impressed, she said Kane should try again next week lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlw9y41IO4Y


You need some serious speech therapy and your soulless ginger girlfriend needs a treadmill.

Stop being "that guy". If you don't like it, then say so and leave, you don't need to shove it in everyones face by posting the same thing over and over and making several retarded videos.

You look like a pedophile by the way.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Commodus said:


> Honest question: Do any of you have any REAL reason for liking Kane? Is he a great in-ring talent? Is he a good talker? Does he have oodles of *charisma*?
> Or do you just give him a pass for years of shitty matches because you grew up watching him?
> 
> I think the medical term for such a condition is Boellaitis.


Masked Kane is a GREAT character since he debuted as Kane. Its the character I really love. A badass, creepy monster who will kick your ass just because it makes him happy. A great heel character IMO which makes babyface's look better, because when he loses, it means something.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

You know I said Rasta Kane...he does kinda look like he has dread locks...just saying. xD

I pray that they didn't re-mask him just for some stupid record.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW! I loved Kane's return, it was awesome even though I had it spoiled for me (I've only just seen it.) Facially it looked like the same Kane but the body looked different from Glen Jacobs. Maybe he's really hit the gym to re-sculpt himself, if so massive props. Either way, I'm loving whatever direction they go in with him now.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Masked Kane is a GREAT character since he debuted as Kane. Its the character I really love. A badass, creepy monster who will kick your ass just because it makes him happy. A great heel character IMO which makes babyface's look better, because when he loses, it means something.


To be honest, he has worked VERY hard over the years. And to attain the success and fan following he has is a testament to his work ethic. Especially after having gimmicks that would have killed lesser wrestlers.
But my problem is that he is so overrated. People say 'Oh, who's the Undertaker's greatest rival?'
And the world and his wife say 'Kane, Kane, Kane!'
He was introduced as a bulldozer and just squashed people like Mankind. Completely no sold them.

The Undertaker has the same problem. He never sells anyone as a threat, he's actually worse for that than Kane. I mean, if Kane threw Foley through and off the Cell and he just got back up, he'd express some kind of fucking emotion. Not just do his shitty 'dead man' gimmick and show Foley no damn respect.

Kane is good at being average and that's no bad thing. He's there to put people over. But when people want him - in 2011 - to have a title run I think it's safe to say that they are completely overselling his abilities.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Regarding the showing of Superstars on his vignettes marking the return, The Rock, Alberto Del Rio, CM Punk, Sheamus, The Miz, Mark Henry, The Undertaker, John Cena and Big Show were all shown. Probably meaning that no one is safe.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

zombiemaster said:


> Did Kane wearing that other mask ruin for anyone?
> 
> I mean what was the point?
> 
> And he looked like Predator.


No, that just added to the awesomeness of it, I fucking loved it, perfect return. From the first huge burning pyro, the complete darkness, the walking down the ramp to the epic music, the chokeslam, the mask reveilance, it was all just great. Fucking badass. Not to mention I marked the fuck out.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope he keeps the iron mask for his entrances.
It looks like he's been hitting the gym too, either that or his shirt is covering the negative part of his body very well.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

I was so excited I showed my young nephew, I must of forgot how much he scared me back then, either that or I'm secretly a bastard.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I was half asleep during the cena/ henry match but when his flames hit, I some how woke up.  I thought it was going to be a teaser video, but when he came out I yelled, "No way!". I have been a fan since day one and seeing him with the long hair and updated mask was awesome. Felt like a teenager again. I read they are thinking about given him a heel run, pretty cool. I am happy to see him on Raw and can not wait to see what they have in store for the Beg Red Machine.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

His theme music sounds fucking badass, especially the guy screaming or whatever it is. Fucking epic, epic mask, the shape he's in now compared to before is fucking epic, everything about this is just epic.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Loved it. Brought back memories 
I know it isnt but did anyone else think he looked a hell of a lot like the undertaker in the eyes and mouth? Looked very similar.
If that really is Glen Jacobs though then well done to him for getting back into shape. Looked like he did back in the 90s. Very intimidating and i could well believe that Henry would shirk away from that.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Will he change the mask design?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought his debut was awesome. I hope he keeps the other mask as apart of his entrance. Jeff Hardy is starting a trend here!


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> No, that just added to the awesomeness of it, I fucking loved it, perfect return. From the first huge burning pyro, the complete darkness, the walking down the ramp to the epic music, the chokeslam, the mask reveilance, it was all just great. Fucking badass. Not to mention I marked the fuck out.


That's the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth... and it's awesome. 

Dude looked like the fucking terminator. He didn't even look human for Christ's sake. Just little things like the way he blinked at the end. I marked as if I was 12 all over again.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I went mental when he came out!
Did not expect it AT ALL!!

Everything was perfect, leaves everyone wondering whats going to happen next..


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

I would have loved to have heard Todd Grisham on commentary during this moment.

''It's...it's Kane...''


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

DahStoryTella said:


> I would have loved to have heard Todd Grisham on commentary during this moment.
> 
> ''It's...it's Kane...''


Imagine J.R on commentary. It would have been the greatest thing ever lol.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Bui said:


> Imagine J.R on commentary. It would have been the greatest thing ever lol.


"AND OH BA GAWD! IT'S KANE...WALKING THROUGH HELL FIRE IN BRIM STONE......GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY WHAT A CHOKESLAM!" would have been way more epic


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

He must interfere in TLC and chokeslam both Henry and Show


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> "AND OH BA GAWD! IT'S KANE...WALKING THROUGH HELL FIRE IN BRIM STONE......GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY WHAT A CHOKESLAM!" would have been way more epic


Imagine Bookah...
"WAT DA HAIL....DATS MA BIG RED MONSTAH RAIT DERE"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It is definitely Glen Jacobs, no doubt about it, remember he's had 5 months to hit the gym too, also looks younger


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

JimmyYawz said:


> Imagine Bookah...
> "WAT DA HAIL....DATS MA BIG RED MONSTAH RAIT DERE"


Lol.. Shucky Ducky.. "Kane is naaoow ofishally 10th member of my Fave5!.. u dig."


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

That was an epic return, I must say. I am so glad they've refreshed his character, since I was getting incredibly stale.
That return alone tells us he's in for one mighty push in 2012. Dare I say he breaks the Undertaker's streak at WrestleMania?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Now people are bringing up JR, where actually is JR? Is there a genuine reason why he isnt there?

Secondly, Booker NEEDS to come back on commentary ASAP


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Was awesome seeing Kane with the mask, hate his attire though. I wonder how they'll explain his mask?


----------



## Eek (May 12, 2006)

I would have preferred a mask that covered his mouth like the original one; much scarier but I ain't complaining.

Kane always has the best returns.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm just annoyed they didnt do it sooner. Kane has been so, so stale in the past couple of years and reviving him and putting the mask back on earlier would have been so much better. I'm not complaining though, bringing him back in a better way is better than bringing him back in the same way he'd been for the past couple of years.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Commodus said:


> Honest question: Do any of you have any REAL reason for liking Kane? Is he a great in-ring talent? Is he a good talker? Does he have oodles of charisma?
> Or do you just give him a pass for years of shitty matches because you grew up watching him?
> 
> I think the medical term for such a condition is Boellaitis.


That is like asking 2 questions

1 why do PPL like wrestling in general anyway

2 that's like saying why do PPL like horror films, if many only like drama. Half the horror fans only like blood and guts, its like SAW why did that have such a cult following.

Yea kane has not had great matches, but his character esp under the mask is one of the greatest gimmicks of all time. Did hogan ever put on truly great matches? and if you think that then you are kidding yourself, its selling and getting over with the crowd on how hogan became that great. Charisma is what got kane over, and he is in the top 3 of the greatest big men in WWE history


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> Yea kane has not had great matches, but his character esp under the mask is one of the greatest gimmicks of all time. Did hogan ever put on truly great matches? and if you think that then you are kidding yourself, its selling and getting over with the crowd on how hogan became that great. Charisma is what got kane over, and he is in the top 3 of the greatest big men in WWE history


I agree. One of the best gimmicks, though only with the preceding Undertaker. No Taker, no Kane.

When they're both long gone and retired, their 'era' will be spoken of as one of the greatest ever.

Unless WWE completely fuck up both of their returns and retirement runs. They need a good finish.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

at first i thought he was wearing this suit as it is my favourite

my only problem is his costume needs to be worked on, not the mask but the vest

anyways....OH MY FRICKIN GOOODNESSS!!! ITS KANE WITH THE FRIGGIN MASK

Triple threat match at tlc with big show and mark henry?

what about elimination chamber could possibly be randy orton, big show, mark henry, wade barret, sheamus and KANE!!!!!!

oh god i hope he kicks evrybodys ASS including orton, cena and punks


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Anark said:


> I agree. One of the best gimmicks, though only with the preceding Undertaker. No Taker, no Kane.
> 
> When they're both long gone and retired, their 'era' will be spoken of as one of the greatest ever.
> 
> Unless WWE completely fuck up both of their returns and retirement runs. They need a good finish.


Totally agree, for me if I wanted to like a wrestler for putting on amazing matches I look to HBK or some of the newer wrestlers, but HBK had charisma and could put on amazing matches. The new guys bore me, when I look at kane I do not look for great matches I look at his ability to destroy under the mask. And I always wanted masked kane in todays wrestling


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I still can't believe it, seems surreal, I must have re-watched it on youtube a good 50 times already!


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

not that im grateful but does any1 think that the vest needs workin on?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the whole attire does really.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I think the whole attire does really.


The elbow pads need to be shorter and that terrible flame on the right leg needs to go but other than that I think the attire is decent.

My main problem with the look is still the mask, in a way it just doesn't look like Kane. I think the fact that it shows his nose makes the whole thing just look weird/wrong some how, and I don't like the leathery, all red look. Definitely would have preferred a more classic mask. Also, why has it been made to make him look like he has a HUGE forehead?

The promos had me thinking we'd be getting something like this, which would have been perfect:










The mask they went with is VERY different to the one in the promos, I don't know why they changed it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Lulz at some of you guys bitching about Kane not having great matches. Yeah, like that matters, you dummies. His character is interesting and fresh again, that's all he needed. He's one of only few interesting guys in that shitty company.

P.S. Kane is a very good in-ring worker.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> The elbow pads need to be shorter and that terrible flame on the right leg needs to go but other than that I think the attire is decent.
> 
> My main problem with the look is still the mask, in a way it just doesn't look like Kane. I think the fact that it shows his nose makes the whole thing just look weird/wrong some how, and I don't like the leathery, all red look. Definitely would have preferred a more classic mask. Also, why has it been made to make him look like he has a HUGE forehead?
> 
> ...


i would lik this too


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> The elbow pads need to be shorter and that terrible flame on the right leg needs to go but other than that I think the attire is decent.
> 
> My main problem with the look is still the mask, in a way it just doesn't look like Kane. I think the fact that it shows his nose makes the whole thing just look weird/wrong some how, and I don't like the leathery, all red look. Definitely would have preferred a more classic mask. Also, why has it been made to make him look like he has a HUGE forehead?
> 
> ...


Regarding the forehead, it's because he's wearing a wig. In the past, he wasn't wearing a wig so it didn't matter but I imagine it keeps the wig more in place and certain of staying on


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> The elbow pads need to be shorter and that terrible flame on the right leg needs to go but other than that I think the attire is decent.
> 
> My main problem with the look is still the mask, in a way it just doesn't look like Kane. I think the fact that it shows his nose makes the whole thing just look weird/wrong some how, and I don't like the leathery, all red look. Definitely would have preferred a more classic mask. Also, why has it been made to make him look like he has a HUGE forehead?
> 
> ...


That is a question we may never know, maybe if they want to freshen up the character they need a whole new look. In a perfect world I would have loved his classic 1998 look, but oh well he is back under the mask. I did actually loved his late 2003 mask, where the mask almost digs into the side of his skull. Also kane seems to have recreated some mystique about him, that fans want to know who is under the mask. For some crazy reason some do not even think it is glen, which could work to the kane character's advantage esp if he never speaks even with the mouth piece missing.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

That was freaking amazing!!! I totally marked out!!! The attire (needs some work), the mask, the hair, the MUSIC. I love that theme, I love love love the fact they incorporated the Slow Chemical theme into this theme. That was a great moment.

The only thing I question is why he didn't attack Henry seeing as Henry was the one who "injured" him. Oh well sometimes you gotta forget about logic when watching WWE although Kane has always been unpredictable.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Loved the new masked. Hated the rest.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> That was freaking amazing!!! I totally marked out!!! The attire (needs some work), the mask, the hair, the MUSIC. I love that theme, I love love love the fact they incorporated the Slow Chemical theme into this theme. That was a great moment.
> 
> The only thing I question is why he didn't attack Henry seeing as Henry was the one who "injured" him. Oh well sometimes you gotta forget about logic when watching WWE although Kane has always been unpredictable.


Mark Henry left the ring


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He didn't attack Henry because he left the ring. He is clearly just going to destroy everyone in sight and Cena happened to be there


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Why did he attack John Cena!?

"Hey Mark, you're gonna run? Watch this then."


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

His new mask looks like a death mask in my opinion, yeah it's a mask but the mask looks like Kane. I'm liking the near pure red colouring of it too, makes it look red raw which incorporated with it pretty much being a death mask makes it look like he got burned again and totally badass.

Like others i'm not digging tha attire but fuck it, MASKED KANE IS BACK!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

gaco said:


> Mark Henry left the ring





Cookie Monster said:


> He didn't attack Henry because he left the ring. He is clearly just going to destroy everyone in sight and Cena happened to be there


Yep you guys are correct. I guess what I mean is from a booking standpoint it would have made more sense to have Henry stay in the ring and have Kane go after Henry or even better have Kane go after both Henry and Cena. But hey that's what I would have wanted to see, I'm still very satisfied though.

I do like the idea of Kane destroying everyone in sight though, really really enjoyed seeing Kane return repackaged.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Commodus said:


> The only time Kane was _ever_ entertaining was when we found out he was a necrophiliac. Short of bringing that whole angle back, I can't see myself tolerating his boring, hackneyed gimmick anymore.
> I can't think of a single promo of his that was good. Nor a single match worth a damn. He is boring in every sense of the word, a tacky relic from an overrated era. I hope he swiftly returns to where he is best: Staring at the ceiling for vanilla powder puffs with less charisma than him.


So your into banging dead people? Dude that's kind of fucked up


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

And he's a monster. They don't really care about who they attack.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Yep you guys are correct. I guess what I mean is from a booking standpoint it would have made more sense to have Henry stay in the ring and have Kane go after Henry or even better have Kane go after both Henry and Cena. But hey that's what I would have wanted to see, I'm still very satisfied though.
> 
> I do like the idea of Kane destroying everyone in sight though, really really enjoyed seeing Kane return repackaged.


I suspect that they're going to drag out Henry's comeuppance, which would make it all the sweeter when it comes. Henry getting destroyed by another legit monster doesn't harm him too badly, problem with Big Show is he is this goofy jolly giant gimmick he is packing, a monster Kane smashing Henry doesn't hurt him in the long run tbh.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So your into banging dead people? Dude that's kind of fucked up


Yea in it, if he thought that era was overrated the question I would ask is, he cannot have liked Austin rock HHH undertaker benoit eddie angle dudleys edge and christian hardys when at that time the tag team division was at its very best, Vince at his very best when we had great stables. I do not want to get into that era again, but like many things if many PPL do not like it do not comment on it.

I could name some of kane's best work

His match with taker at mania 14

the matches with HHH were always entertaining esp the title vs mask match, that match was on a knife egde and it was emotional for kane

The title match with austin on RAW 98

the work with xpac was very good, against and has a tagteam

RVD and kane has a tag team was very good

Go look at his raw matches like edge vs kane on raw 1998, that was some of kane's most athletic work he has ever done

His match with albert when he defended his IC title on smackdown, for a big man match that match was brilliant

When he slimmed down in 99 and 2002, some of the stuff kane was doing for someone nearly 7 feet tall was mighty impressive


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

I think the whole thing was amazing.

If I had to nitpick, I'd say that the only thing wrong with it was that his tron video had images of him without a mask on. Kind of took away from the whole aura of him wearing a mask.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone think that Kane will be the one to take the WHC off Henry?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

It's True said:


> Anyone think that Kane will be the one to take the WHC off Henry?


Here is what I could see possibly happening (I think that it would be a bit silly, but here we go):

- Big Show beats Mark Henry clean at TLC, wins WHC.
- Kane attacks Mark Henry after the match, starting a Kane/Henry feud.
- Big Show slowly turns heel and carries the WHC into WM to face Daniel Bryan
- Daniel Bryan beats The Big Show in a 'David/Goliath' style match.
- Kane moves on to a feud with the The Undertaker that will officially END at Wrestlemania 28.

Lmao.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Regarding the forehead, it's because he's wearing a wig. In the past, he wasn't wearing a wig so it didn't matter but I imagine it keeps the wig more in place and certain of staying on


He's not gonna be wearing a wig. It's most likely extensions.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Did anyone else see the symbolism (for lack of a better word) with the first mask last night? well i consider it symbolism anyway.

Remember back to when he first took the mask off to reveal his actual face, it was very simular to last night when he took off the first mask to reveal his new face, or going by possible storylines, his TRUE face, the face of who and what Kane really is.

May just be me but i thought i would mention it incase anyone else shared the same thought.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

I wanted to add 2 forgotten matches of kane, that were brilliant that are never talked about much that show kane can put on some brilliant work if done right

kane vs albert IC title match
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZZQZ4-Slag

kane vs edge RAW 1998
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgtrdjMfUeg


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Kane vs Henry vs Big Show ( Daniel Bryan) for a WHC in wrestlemania it will be so good I think.
Punk vs Jericho.
Rock vs Cena.
Taker vs ?? Some how I think it's triple h 
Tag team ladder match....
Triple threat match for ic title.
Triple threat match for us title.

I think it's gonna be better than last year for sure.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Masked Kane vs Mark Henry vs Daniel Bryan with the underdog defeating both of the monsters to win and feuding with Kane post-mania


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Masked Kane vs Mark Henry vs Daniel Bryan with the underdog defeating both of the monsters to win and feuding with Kane post-mania


love that idea!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I FORT HE WA GONNA WETURN AT DA WOYAL WUMBLEE... HOWEEEE CWAAAP! 

:lmao


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Im gunna go ahead and say it... this is the best mask he's ever sported.

Everyone saying "its ok, but id of preferred a mouth piece" or "to cover his nose" or " i wanted the old mask" are just wrong.. not even "it's my opinion" will work here... just wrong. 

This is a fresh new mask with a brutal and terrifying design. It's twisted, more expressively evil than ever before. It sharply sticks to his face, and it's texture is just straight up demonic. He looks like a straight up psychotic killer!! haha This is an excellent evolution of his character. We know what he looks like, no need to cover everything up, so this makes perfect sense. With this mask he can express more than ever, we know he can strike up a good promo, and with this mask he can. There can also be no complaints about breathing either. 

We saw the old Kane, with the original mask, and that was awesome. But that's in the past, this is a whole new monster. Everyone could see Kane was becoming stale 2003 and they were absolutely right to take the mask away, he basically carried raw for 6 months afterwards and was an amazing performer as the monster. Not gonna deny he slowed down a bit for a few years. He picked up again in 2010 (shame about the Edge/Paul Bearer thing, ruined everything), but then he slipped back into a lull. Perfect to time to reinvent, not go back to the old Kane, as we've seen it, so I actually applaud WWE (for once) for surprising us here and I really wanna know what this new psycho-killer Kane is gunna be like.

On another note... that attire... needs to go, what in the hell, very nearly ruined the return, thank gudness that new Mask saved the day!!


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

> According to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, current plans have Kane set to return at the Royal Rumble. There is said to be a chance of an earlier return but right now that is when WWE is expecting to bring him back.


:lmao

This pretty much sums up how "reliable" the Observer is.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish Kane returned to his Five Finger chemical theme but oh well. I liked how WWE mixed in old school Kane with Kane's new look


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Marked out like a child. So glad heel Kane is back. Really excited to see how they handle him


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bl0ndie said:


> Im gunna go ahead and say it... this is the best mask he's ever sported.
> 
> Everyone saying "its ok, but id of preferred a mouth piece" or "to cover his nose" or " i wanted the old mask" are just wrong.. not even "it's my opinion" will work here... just wrong.
> 
> ...


Yea I agree, in a perfect world I would love the 98 kane to return. But its kane resurrected but with a new updated look to him, 2003 mask kane many say he should go back to but he would lack that air of mystery that seems to have been built now. This current kane if done right he is a new kane but with the same feel as of the past, and he feels mysterious. Has for masks nothing will beat his 1998 mask, with the hair and how the colour would fade which added to the grittiness of kane here is the pic of my fave kane mask


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

CC91 said:


> love that idea!


lol I'm happy that that little kid actually KNOWS about OG Kane.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I marked out like a kid. However it is pretty obvious in my opinion that this will probably be his last run with the company. He is 44 after all. One more nostalgic run. I would be happy to see Henry/Bryan/Kane with Bryan winning the WHC. A good way to get him over if you ask me. He knocks Kane over the ropes and has Henry submit to the Le Bell Lock. Thats how I would book it.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Why isn't J.R the man to emotionally call and sell these moments anymore?


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly i was upset with the promo last night, i wanted more and them showing the old mask i wasn't satisfied still. Then the surprise return bad me with a dropped jaw. Was excited i stood up and my little girl is now afraid/excited to see KANE and she's 2 lol.

On that note i would like to give my input my opinion of the new face of kane in which i love. In the promos i believe kane wanted to be a monster again therefore playing with fire and old half mask. So in speculation i believe he set the old pic of the unmasking and mask on fire, put the mask on while it was lit and reburned himself. (name of new Theme--reburnt?) maybe. That's why the mask falls to the ground on fire, and kane flaunts this new burnt face mask interpreting that is face is in the early stages of healing (red peeling).


----------



## Eek (May 12, 2006)

I like that they seemed to have remixed his most recent theme with his original theme as well. Good stuff all around.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know what the fuck he was wearing but that outfit looked like it was put together a few minutes before he came out...so horrible and tacky. Hopefully they change that soon since it looks like something an indy guy would wear.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Decided to redo it on WWE 12, was bored, enjoy.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Look familliar?




















His stance was the exact same as his 97' character. Awesome​


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

^that's a bad ass pic...Im stealing it lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah sick as pic. i wont steal it i'll just save it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

harlemheat said:


> Honestly i was upset with the promo last night, i wanted more and them showing the old mask i wasn't satisfied still. Then the surprise return bad me with a dropped jaw. Was excited i stood up and my little girl is now afraid/excited to see KANE and she's 2 lol.
> 
> On that note i would like to give my input my opinion of the new face of kane in which i love. In the promos i believe kane wanted to be a monster again therefore playing with fire and old half mask. So in speculation i believe he set the old pic of the unmasking and mask on fire, put the mask on while it was lit and reburned himself. (name of new Theme--reburnt?) maybe. That's why the mask falls to the ground on fire, and kane flaunts this new burnt face mask interpreting that is face is in the early stages of healing (red peeling).


That's genius!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

harlemheat said:


> Honestly i was upset with the promo last night, i wanted more and them showing the old mask i wasn't satisfied still. Then the surprise return bad me with a dropped jaw. Was excited i stood up and my little girl is now afraid/excited to see KANE and she's 2 lol.
> 
> On that note i would like to give my input my opinion of the new face of kane in which i love. In the promos i believe kane wanted to be a monster again therefore playing with fire and old half mask. So in speculation i believe he set the old pic of the unmasking and mask on fire, put the mask on while it was lit and reburned himself. (name of new Theme--reburnt?) maybe. That's why the mask falls to the ground on fire, and kane flaunts this new burnt face mask interpreting that is face is in the early stages of healing (red peeling).


But the mask in the last promo wasn't his old mask, it was a new mask that he'd never worn before. It was exactly the same design as his original mask but without the mouth piece. I don't understand why they showed that mask in the promos, which was an entirely new mask only recently made, only for him not to use it and wear a completely different, and in my opinion, not as good mask.






There's the final promo video where you get a good look at the mask.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

his new mask is awesome it looks like another skin


----------



## Kessums (Nov 2, 2011)

Kane's back. Hope he's a RAW superstar. Dont wanna see him on SMACKDOWN. ugh


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> But the mask in the last promo wasn't his old mask, it was a new mask that he'd never worn before. It was exactly the same design as his original mask but without the mouth piece. I don't understand why they showed that mask in the promos, which was an entirely new mask only recently made, only for him not to use it and wear a completely different, and in my opinion, not as good mask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, i forgot his halfmask had a different paintjob. My only guess is that wwe wanted him to rock with a mixture of both (era's..attitude//ruthless) but someone sparked an idea of a totally new one. Therefore burning the mixture mask,putting it on and debut the flesh mask. 

My 2¢'s


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

now WWE can have a few credible feuds in a show, at least raw.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Kane should attack some on else at TLC leading up to the Royal Rumble!


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

That was awesome. Kane looked like the fucking predator with that mask :-D


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like he's gunna stick around on raw... hopefully we see him mess someone up at TLC though!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just gonna say, love the old music being back too. Such an awesome entrance theme.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeUoHkMVYsE

Look guys i know why your all bashing my opinion now, your all scared Kane will come and chokeslam you all while you sleep, i made a video reinsuring you that he wont. Don't be afraid to admit he is going to be another Mark Henry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeUoHkMVYsE


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, are you guys really complaining about the little things? that his elbowpads looks too big? -____-
Typical IWC.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeUoHkMVYsE
> 
> Look guys i know why your all bashing my opinion now, your all scared Kane will come and chokeslam you all while you sleep, i made a video reinsuring you that he wont. Don't be afraid to admit he is going to be another Mark Henry.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeUoHkMVYsE


Putting henry in kane's league is a bit of a joke, esp with him returning with the mask. And it takes like 3 or 4 vids for you to get your point across LOL esp when you say TNA for life, which no one is going to take you serious. And its going to take more than 2 months for this kane to go away, his unmasked run when he was pushed for 9 months overall


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else see the symbolism in Kane choke slamming Cena? It was basically the attitude era saying "fuck u" to the pg era. Then again I could be over analyzing it.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> Anyone else see the symbolism in Kane choke slamming Cena? It was basically the attitude era saying "fuck u" to the pg era. Then again I could be over analyzing it.


I said exactly the same thing in another thread 
And it made me thinking if this could be a hint about the "It Begins" thing... Beginning of a new era?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I watched his return video more than 20 times and I feel it was just too awesome! I mean he was the one who got me into watching wrestling when he was that masked character. The whole thing was amazing. The only thing missing there was JR. 

I think they will change his attire and he'll appear in a new outfit at TLC. This mask is awesome but it would have looked even better with those black stripes. 

And the only botch in that final segment was with the pyro. As soon as Henry hit Cena with the WSS, we could see smoke near the ramp before the lights went off (I thought that happened accidentally and then we saw the explosion which pretty much cleared my doubt. And yeah, Henry was almost going for the pinfall there.


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the new look they gave him, very predator...with flames


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

I really like the idea of Kane V Mark Henry V Big Show V Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania..

Would be a great way to put over Daniel Bryan to over come the odds of the Monsters.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh yeah.

That was a shocker.

i loved how they treated the ceremony about the mask.

Masked Kane is one of my all time favourites.
Now please WWE: Make something really memorable out of it.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Great return. Not a huge fan of the new attire but I like the new mask and really pleased they've brought back a remix of his original theme.

Still don't know why so many people have said it's Taker though. You can see it's Glen Jacobs.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you imagine how Matt Striker reacted when he seen Kane Backstage with the Mask on. He probable ran up to him and hugged him like a 10 year old. lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Now Kane should break his own RR record of eliminations.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Now Kane should break his own RR record of eliminations.


and win.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

Andy362 said:


> Still don't know why so many people have said it's Taker though. You can see it's Glen Jacobs.


Looks nothing like Jacobs.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

the fact so many pepole have said proves its not just someone needin glasses, a lot of pepole thgout it was undertake, and i think i know why, I think the mask he wears is simmlar to Takers face structure, and with the stuby beard plus a mask in light, he dose look like undertaker. of couse its not, buit there is something there, half wonder if they did that so the "brother" thign can take place


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

*Kane is a cheap man's Abyss*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klKVvc6MxC4

Lets be honest even though Kane did the big masked guy 1st, Abyss does it so much better, even so Hogan gave Abyss his Hall Of Fame Ring!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klKVvc6MxC4


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

matherto said:


> Looks nothing like Jacobs.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Man, what does Glen do in real life now lol? People are going to see him as his old self lol.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kane is far better than Abyss in every aspect of wrestling.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Kane is a cheap man's Abyss*



Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klKVvc6MxC4
> 
> Lets be honest even though Kane did the big masked guy 1st, Abyss does it so much better, even so Hogan gave Abyss his Hall Of Fame Ring!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klKVvc6MxC4


I can say abyss is a cheap version of mankind, mankind and abyss have the same build up they look overweight. Kane looks allot like predator or Remake Michael myers when he was in the asylum. So you bash kane and what is it your 5th vid on kane, stick to TNA a company going down the pan. We get it you do not like kane christ how many vids do you need to make on the same wrestler. Has for masked wrestlers, no one can beat kane when it comes masked monsters, his attitude era days he was the king of the monster heel. He towers over abyss and he was huge back in the day, lifting big show over the top rope. Abyss is just another mankind even their matches are basically the same, kane and abyss are totally different in build style and gimmicks.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Kane is a cheap man's Abyss*



wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> I can say abyss is a cheap version of mankind, mankind and abyss have the same build up they look overweight. Kane looks allot like predator or Remake Michael myers when he was in the asylum. So you bash kane and what is it your 5th vid on kane, stick to TNA a company going down the pan. We get it you do not like kane christ how many vids do you need to make on the same wrestler. Has for masked wrestlers, no one can beat kane when it comes masked monsters, his attitude era days he was the king of the monster heel. He towers over abyss and he was huge back in the day, lifting big show over the top rope. Abyss is just another mankind even their matches are basically the same, kane and abyss are totally different in build style and gimmicks.


Abyss is so much better then Kane. Kane jobbed to Taker for the 1st half of his masked time and was a Santino like Character in the end half.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Ayss has jobbed to how many pepole now?


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you seriously *still* harping on about how much you dislike Kane?


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Kane is a cheap man's Abyss*



Boneduster said:


> Abyss is so much better then Kane. Kane jobbed to Taker for the 1st half of his masked time and was a Santino like Character in the end half.


And didn't it take 3 tombstones to put kane down after kane overpowered the undertaker, and glen turned down the chance to end takers streak at mania 14 so blame glen for that not the character. Abyss is a glorified stuntman like flair said about Foley their matches are the same, how many times has abyss jobbed before going on about kane? LOL their first match was wrestlemania how many jobbed to the undertaker in wrestlemania matches. You making a bigger idiot by making video after video on the same wrestler.

Abyss is no better than someone like kane, and the hilarious thing is TNA have pushed some of the older roster well ahead of abyss at times, while kane has been competing against so many top wrestlers like HHH taker angle stone cold rock lesnar, now ortan cena and more younger guys kane has to go with the times. Like it or not cena is making a ton of cash for WWE so it is hard to push guys like kane esp at his age, no offence to abyss he would not get far in the attitude era or the WWE today when you see who has been in the buisness

Cannot wait for another vid on how you dislike kane, what next you hate his nipples


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL at the retard comparing that loser Abyss to the legendary Big Red Machine that is Kane. fuck off.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

greaz taker! said:


> LOL at the retard comparing that loser Abyss to the legendary Big Red Machine that is Kane. fuck off.


LOL abyss is good never going to deny that, but for anyone to say he is far better than attitude era kane he is kidding himself, classic kane is the best masked wrestler period. Now abyss I would say he has been better than kane since 2005. Now if kane is pushed right, esp now he is back under the mask I would say kane is better than abyss. But Christ this thread is not about abyss vs kane keep TNA in another section. All I will say on this, to say abyss is better than attitude era kane, is like saying mankind is a better masked gimmick than kane that is how dumb it is comparing the 2.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

greaz taker! said:


> LOL at the retard comparing that loser Abyss to the legendary Big Red Machine that is Kane. fuck off.


This. The comparison is fucking hilarious tbh.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Indeed. Kane > Abyss.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Rated R™;10733775 said:


> This. The comparison is fucking hilarious tbh.


Not just any comparisment, but comparing him with his masked days. Look at the 2 masked wrestlers

Attitude era kane


















Abyss


















Are we even sure abyss is even a masked wrestler, he probably is but he seems so much of a mankind ripoff esp that second mask is so much like the mankind mask. When we look at the 2 guys LOL no wonder that idiot where's glasses. To even put abyss in the classic kane's league, when he is the only guy that tortured the undertaker for months in 97, and burnt him in a casket at royal rumble 98


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Lulz, same posters who despised Kane before (last year especially), are riding his dick now.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

greaz taker! said:


> LOL at the retard comparing that loser Abyss to the legendary Big Red Machine that is Kane. fuck off.


Wow I'm a retard for having a different opinion to you, your the reason why people are embrassed of wrestling fans.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Boneduster said:


> Wow I'm a retard for having a different opinion to you, your the reason why people are embrassed of wrestling fans.


your a tna fan on a wwe thread.......and you call me a embarrassment? interesting logic fpalm


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So your into banging dead people? Dude that's kind of fucked up


Banging dead people? Of course not! That's the sickest thing I've ever heard.
I am simply in to capturing and ritualistically murdering cats after which I will masturbate over their mangled bodies.
So...apology?


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Boneduster said:


> Wow I'm a retard for having a different opinion to you, your the reason why people are embrassed of wrestling fans.


It is having an opinion, and there is the need to not only contradicting your opinion, but needing to use 5 vids to say the exact same thing. Say it in one vid and be done with it. Yes go on the forums and bleed your opinion, but the contradictions you have put across is beyond a joke


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

JoeRulz said:


> Lulz, same posters who despised Kane before (last year especially), are riding his dick now.


Evidence or GTFO


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Kane is a cheap man's Abyss*



Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klKVvc6MxC4
> 
> Lets be honest even though Kane did the big masked guy 1st, Abyss does it so much better, even so Hogan gave Abyss his Hall Of Fame Ring!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klKVvc6MxC4


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I marked
Hard

Let's hope he isn't going back to jobbing to everyone within 3 months.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

mjames74 said:


> I know Taker doesn't lose mania, but he should lose this one to kane and pass the torch/power, hell even if he loses should kinda pass it on, so got a new monster for mania's.


So you'd have Taker pass the "torch" on to a guy that's already in his 40s? Really?



Muta said:


> Kane finally going back to wearing is mask is only about 3 or 4 years too late. Kane has been irrelevant for the past several years... his only use the past couple years has been for the usual 300th brother vs. brother feud with Undertaker...


Correct. The mask is obviously an improvement, but his 2010 title run and Undertaker feud would have been MUCH better if this transformation had happened a few years ago.



stingafun said:


> ummm did anyone else notice he looked alot like Taker and not much like himself on raw? man i would have put money on that being taker and not kane.


No, it's not Undertaker. It's Glen Jacobs.



zkorejo said:


> I agreee.. but you are missing on the HUGE part here.. Kane is masked again!.. Which means he is now relevant again after years of disgrace to the character.


So the mask guarantees that he'll be "relevant"? There's no guarantee of that.



EFC Bronco said:


> Kane has always had a good hairline, he's probably grown it from when he got injured to about a week ago, then had hair extensions put in or something. Doubt it's a wig.


Nope. It's a wig.



P.Smith said:


> Why are we all so excited to see Kane returning?
> 
> He's still the same boring and irrelevent wrestler he was last year. Apart from the previous Show/Henry feud, I can't think of anything worse than a Kane/Henry feud.


Agreed. The mask itself doesn't make Kane interesting - using a time machine to go back to 1999 makes Kane interesting.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> Wow I'm a retard for having a different opinion to you, your the reason why people are embrassed of wrestling fans.


If you *really* want to compare masked wrestlers and argue their pros and cons you could start a seperate thread about it instead of continuing to troll this thread?


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> So you'd have Taker pass the "torch" on to a guy that's already in his 40s? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vin Ghostal said:


> Unbelievable comparison. Abyss is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Slap a mask on the guy, and all of a sudden he's fantastic? I can't wait to hear these people change their tune once they realize that, in the ring, Kane is still Kane.


I enjoy kane in the ring, when he has always slimmed down kane is one the most intense big man performers in the buisness. But we will have to wait and see how the writers handle kane, that's what it comes down to the mask has given them a huge stepping stone to do so much with the character. Adding the fact we have never seen masked kane in todays WWE


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Boneduster said:


> Abyss is so much better then Kane. Kane jobbed to Taker for the 1st half of his masked time and was a Santino like Character in the end half.


Unbelievable comparison. Abyss is awful.



JoeRulz said:


> Lulz, same posters who despised Kane before (last year especially), are riding his dick now.


I agree. Slap a mask on the guy, and all of a sudden he's fantastic? I can't wait to hear these people change their tune once they realize that, in the ring, Kane is still Kane.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

I really don't care about anybody else, I am going to enjoy watching the guy in a mask again, it captured my imagination in youth and I like the nostalgic throwback as he ends his career. The "IWC" just follows popular trends so I dare say in a few weeks people will decide it is cool to hate him again, same happened with Punk, Viva La Indecisive.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

From watching all these Kane videos, I have come to these conclusions.

Boneduster needs:

A treadmill.
A haircut.
Contacts.
A new non-ginger girlfriend, preferably one with a soul.
A treadmill for his ex-girlfriend.
Speech classes.
ADHD medicine.


Christmas is coming up, anyone want to chip in?


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Unbelievable comparison. Abyss is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Slap a mask on the guy, and all of a sudden he's fantastic? I can't wait to hear these people change their tune once they realize that, in the ring, Kane is still Kane.


I was actually thinking about this and at first I agreed with you. You can cover shit up, but at the end of the day it is still shit. Then I realized something. Kane with his mask and Kane with no mask are two totaly different characters.

To me, Kane died the moment he lost his mask. When he had his mask he was looked as a mythical monster in the same light as Undertaker. He did not sell the shots from his opponents, and his whole character was always as a monster, even when he was a face in 2003. He was still a monster that you didnt want to fuck with. 

Kane with no mask on the other hand is not a monster at all. He is just a bald crazy guy who likes to hurt people. See the difference between the two? That is why I, and a lot of other people are excited about Kane having his mask back. It is kind of like comparing the Deadman Undertaker to the Biker Undertaker. Same person, but two totaly different characters. 

Also, yes Kane's ring skills will not improve at all, but the guy was never that bad in the ring to begin with, and with this new character he will be much more entertaining to watch in the ring, kind of like how Mark Henry got super fun to watch as soon as he changed his character.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> From watching all these Kane videos, I have come to these conclusions.
> 
> Boneduster needs:
> 
> ...


Yea I could chip in, maybe the girl is someone he payed to come over LOL. Since he is so inlove with kane he must, his so called GF is ginger kane has a ginger beard it makes sense LOL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's weird thinking that Kane is Spanish


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

FilthyMcPunk said:


> I don't know what the fuck he was wearing but that outfit looked like it was put together a few minutes before he came out...so horrible and tacky. Hopefully they change that soon since it looks like something an indy guy would wear.


That's exactly what I said. We're deffo not being silly here. The whole attire looks dreadful man...I can't believe how they'd let that pass. It looks like someone just used some random red thread and stitched it on a training top/trunk that was left lying around right before he went out. Seriously...it looks cheaper than clothes in Primark [UK peeps stand up! hahaha] I don't know, like I said maybe he's still evolving, still being resurrected. A poster made a good point about the mask looking like burned skin. I had the same thought. He could have torched his debut mask, put it on while it was still on fire [kayfabe] and it meshed into his face. That could explain the black makeup around his eyes and the tightness of the mask itself. The attire could represent one of two things or maybe both - the welder mask being removed could be metaphorical. It could have been a way of showing him 'rise out from the ashes'. The WWE could have just wanted to draw focus to the big reveal of the new mask and get a bigger pop from the crowd after disappointing the hell out of them. Don't say you weren't cursing at the WWE when he walked into the light when he came out. The attire, as a result, could also be a celebration of his various gimmicks. This could be merely stage one of his evolution and we'll see more subtle and not so subtle changes to his attire and perhaps the mask too. Even the titantron is 'recycled'. Still hoping for a nose 'bit' and perhaps florescent old-school red stripes of a darker shade painted on the mask which would glow in the dark. This would look amazing during entrances and make him look even more demonic.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> It's weird thinking that Kane is Spanish


Kane isn't Spanish. He was born by American parents in Spain.

The fuck. That attire was fucking horrible.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

gothmog 3rd said:


> Kane isn't Spanish. He was born by American parents in Spain.
> 
> The fuck. That attire was fucking horrible.


so technically he is spanish


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

PyroGenius said:


> That's exactly what I said. We're deffo not being silly here. The whole attire looks dreadful man...I can't believe how they'd let that pass. It looks like someone just used some random red thread and stitched it on a training top/trunk that was left lying around right before he went out. Seriously...it looks cheaper than clothes in Primark [UK peeps stand up! hahaha] I don't know, like I said maybe he's still evolving, still being resurrected. *A poster made a good point about the mask looking like burned skin. I had the same thought. He could have torched his debut mask, put it on while it was still on fire [kayfabe] and it meshed into his face. That could explain the black makeup around his eyes and the tightness of the mask itself.* The attire could represent one of two things or maybe both - the welder mask being removed could be metaphorical. It could have been a way of showing him 'rise out from the ashes'. The WWE could have just wanted to draw focus to the big reveal of the new mask and get a bigger pop from the crowd after disappointing the hell out of them. Don't say you weren't cursing at the WWE when he walked into the light when he came out. The attire, as a result, could also be a celebration of his various gimmicks. This could be merely stage one of his evolution and we'll see more subtle and not so subtle changes to his attire and perhaps the mask too. Even the titantron is 'recycled'. Still hoping for a nose 'bit' and perhaps florescent old-school red stripes of a darker shade painted on the mask which would glow in the dark. This would look amazing during entrances and make him look even more demonic.


that was I!! Great to see other people thinking behind the various' mask. But i do believe his in ring attire is in transformation myself; part of me thinks WWE wanted to rush his return so they just through that together just for fcuks sake lol!!


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

harlemheat said:


> that was I!! Great to see other people thinking behind the various' mask. But i do believe his in ring attire is in transformation myself; part of me thinks WWE wanted to rush his return so they just through that together just for fcuks sake lol!!


Yeah that's what I hope. To be honest as soon as I saw the actual mask I was too happy to care about anything else, but now that the hype has fallen a bit, you know, these things are more noticeable. I'm guessing a lot of people felt that way too  Can't wait for next week's Raw or Smackdown. Wonder if he'll be tied to one show. Wonder if he'll speak at all.

Oh and check out this HD cam footage of his return if you haven't already. /watch?v=GbVIKtrOv3s

A shame that he didn't flip out of the ring.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Unbelievable comparison. Abyss is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Slap a mask on the guy, and all of a sudden he's fantastic? I can't wait to hear these people change their tune once they realize that, in the ring, Kane is still Kane.


I have been a Kane fan all my life. And just want to let you know That NOBODY will change their tune once they realize in the ring kane is still kane, because for his size and age he is probably the most athletic and best in ring performer than anyone on the roster. 

He doesn't get enough credit for how big he is and how he can still do flying clotheslines off the top rope and things like that. 

You sound stupid. please leave, and stop trying to ruin his return for people. Peoplpe love him masked, it's a pretty simpe concept, you dont like him get the hell out.

#FireStillBurns


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> From watching all these Kane videos, I have come to these conclusions.
> 
> Boneduster needs:
> 
> ...


From the face that you feel the need to insult me and that your afraid to show yourself on the internet. I have come to these conclusions.

EraOfAwesome is:

A virgin
Fat
Ugly
Never seen a girl naked in real life
The only girl to have have touched you in your mum and that was to beat you
Jobless
Insecure
Jealous

This is what my friend Reggie Tillar would call REGGIEFIED!


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

7 feet tool
44 years of age w/ 15 years of mainstream wrestling behind him
300 + pounds
Still can do risky moves/high impact moves
Puts on decent matches with some being horrible but some being amazing.

This guy is a beast.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

*@pyro*-that HD CAM vid showed alot more depth to KANE than live tv did!! Sucks he didnt flip out of course, but he walked away with his welders helmet(could be entrance attire?)and he tossed his wig//extentions with no care of it flying off. On top of that to credit Cena, he sold that like it was a hellish nightmare which looked believeable.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

Kennt 160711 said:


> *7 feet tool*
> 44 years of age w/ 15 years of mainstream wrestling behind him
> 300 + pounds
> Still can do risky moves/high impact moves
> ...


i wouldnt call him that to his face


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Funny how for all these years, people were literally begging for this to happen, and when it happens, half those people have nothing but bad things to say about the wwe and kane.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> From the face that you feel the need to insult me and that your afraid to show yourself on the internet. I have come to these conclusions.
> 
> EraOfAwesome is:
> 
> ...


I assume, like a large portion of the world, he has a Facebook which he "shows his face to the world on". Not his fault he doesn't troll internet wrestling forums with videos with his girlfriend.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

#Heel said:


> so technically he is spanish


Are you 8? His parents were American Air-Force personel.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

gothmog 3rd said:


> Are you 8? His parents were American Air-Force personel.


right ... my parents could be nigerian drug lords but i am still english!!!

he was born in spain so he is technically spanish - as is my cousin pedro - who has english parents but was born in spain


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

gothmog 3rd said:


> Kane isn't Spanish. He was born by American parents in Spain.


Which makes him Spanish...


----------



## Mikeyb2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Masked Kane! The new WWE "Badass"?*

Since Kanes return last night, I have been researching WWE for hours. The new Kane looks amazing, his attire could be better, but none the less. I jumped up and down with joy when I heard the organs of Kanes original music. The one thing everyone else and myself have been wondering, is: "The new Kane going to be evil, or good?". I think he is going to be both, just like good old days. He is portrayed as an evil character, and that everyone likes. Since the crowd pops so loudly whenever they hear the fire explosion, he is viewed as good. Leave me your opinions on what you think the new Kane should be like. Good Night Kane Fans!
- Mikeyb2000


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Which makes him Spanish...


Like he would have any serious ties or links to the culture, just because his mother who worked in the airforce had to stop off and give birth to him? Damn..

But on another note. Some of the criticism, mostly by Boneduster is really pathetic. The new Kane is perfect.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Masked Kane! The new WWE "Badass"?*

If he is in a feud with Henry id love it if he just came down every week and slammed his oponent, or attacked him back stage but he escapes so he slams whoever was with him. Heel or face he doesnt care. Make him a proper monster who doesnt give a damn who you are. You are in his way.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Worst crowd EVER !!!


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.legalzoom.com/marriage-divorce-family-law/family-law-basics/is-your-child-us
Read that, he is not American, he is Spanish, how ever, dose that really matter what so ever?
if he moved right back to the states and lived there, then as far as I'm conceder he is American, IIRC he is a citizen anyways by going through the chanles


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> http://www.legalzoom.com/marriage-divorce-family-law/family-law-basics/is-your-child-us
> Read that, he is not American, he is Spanish, how ever, dose that really matter what so ever?
> if he moved right back to the states and lived there, then as far as I'm conceder he is American, IIRC he is a citizen anyways by going through the chanles


:topic: :cuss:


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wouldn't he be a Spanish-American?


----------



## Ultimate Showdown (Sep 29, 2011)

youssef123 said:


> :topic: :cuss:


After 8 years, the comments on the videos people are screaming like their balls haven't dropped.


----------



## Mikeyb2000 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ive heard rumors that Kane will wrestle regularly until Wrestlemania where he will face and end the Undertakers streak. Then both Kane and Undertaker will retire together. Is this true? I hope not!


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Boneduster said:


> From the face that you feel the need to insult me and that your afraid to show yourself on the internet. I have come to these conclusions.
> 
> EraOfAwesome is:
> 
> ...


You do not cover yourself in glory when you post video after video on the same guy, it would not make a difference if you did it on cena ortan the diva's name any wrestler you like, you will get insulted when you troll posting your video's to try and get more views on the same wrestler, and of course get attention. When you talk up one jobber who basically copied one gimmick like mankind but added a monster element to the character, for a former jobber you bash what did you expect especially when its TNA you defend, a company which has some of the worst business management since WCW in 99/00.

Guys like dantesavage totally sum up the business practices going on in that company


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikeyb2000 said:


> Ive heard rumors that Kane will wrestle regularly until Wrestlemania where he will face and end the Undertakers streak. Then both Kane and Undertaker will retire together. Is this true? I hope not!


Its been a rumour every year for god knows how long each year Kanes "meant" to be retiring.


I liked it, brought back alot of memories and nostalgia, attire could be worked on but im hoping this adds something to make him relevant, yeah "kane is still kane" but he was always a decent performer, like someone said, its two different characters, masked and unmasked, Kane was always the main event jobber, but with the mask he just had a whole new dimension too him than a standard bald crazy guy coming across as a monster and then losing to Mysterio again a week later.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

damn....i woulda marked out way more if i saw it live on TV instead of seeing it on youtube. But it's still great to see this real vintage shit....no lie tho, the attire should be fixed n bring back the actual old attire with his mask he had in 97-98....cuz now he look like a scary pirate of the Caribbean.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

XLNC04 said:


> damn....i woulda marked out way more if i saw it live on TV instead of seeing it on youtube. But it's still great to see this real vintage shit....no lie tho, the attire should be fixed n bring back the actual old attire with his mask he had in 97-98....cuz now he look like a scary pirate of the Caribbean.


Would people stop with the "i want his old mask back"

1. This new one's better

2. Whats the point in bringing back an old mask... this is a brand new kane!!

3. This new one's better

4. This new one's better


... did i miss anything? Oh yeah..

5. This new ones better

I dont want to see old Kane... i've seen him... i want new exciting fresh Kane... not an exact replica of the old one. What the hell is wrong with you people


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I still can't believe that phone dude was right lol. :lmao Fucker ruined the whole thing for me because I couldn't stop laughing lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Would be even better if Kane actually squashed Yoshi as the go-home match for the audience.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I LOVEDDDDDDDDDDDD every second of it!!! I didn't even watch Raw and decided to check the WWE website and was like wtffff! It was his best return ever IMO, he looked like a freakin BEAST... just like he should. I hope he doesn't get jobbed out.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"I'm still having fun," Glenn said. "I'm really at the height of my career, and I don't have any plans of packing it in, at least not in the near future."

That comment was at the end of 2010. Personally I think Kane will be around for at least another 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

Kane is and always will be my favourite wrestler so obviously I loved his return. At first I didn't care if he returns with the mask or not but after seeing him with the mask I realised putting the mask back on was the right thing. He looked badass. His new theme was great too. Attire could use some improvement but I don't care that much. I wonder what he's gonna do until rumble? Destroy random people? That'd make sense, they hinted it in his return promos. Anyway, I think he'll go on to win rumble and wrestle his last match in wrestlemania.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Nacila said:


> Kane is and always will be my favourite wrestler so obviously I loved his return. At first I didn't care if he returns with the mask or not but after seeing him with the mask I realised putting the mask back on was the right thing. He looked badass. His new theme was great too. Attire could use some improvement but I don't care that much. I wonder what he's gonna do until rumble? Destroy random people? That'd make sense, they hinted it in his return promos. Anyway, I think he'll go on to win rumble and wrestle his last match in wrestlemania.


See my post above. There is absolutely no way he'll be retiring as early as next years Mania. I find it genuinely bizarre how everyone has suddenly got it in their heads that he's about to retire. The man is only 44 and there is absolutely no reason for him to retire yet, nor is there any evidence what so ever that suggests he is going to.


----------



## lestervai (Apr 12, 2011)

is that kane is still the kane we knew????? or just another kane???? wtf?


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Bl0ndie said:


> Would people stop with the "i want his old mask back"
> 
> 1. This new one's better
> 
> ...


actually i agree wit you, i dont even mind it. Wat matters to me is how he performs now and what his role will be. One thing that shouldn't change from the old days is him just interfering in everyone's matches and destroying every possible wrestler. Just pure domination.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't get how people think it's a new person playing Kane...

Doesn't he look similar to how he used to look before he was kane.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

I like the new mask,even better than the original..loving the design.I'd rather his mouth/chin area be more covered but all in all i'm liking it.

His attire is another story...it looks horrible and as if they threw it together at the last minute.I'd much rather the old design with one arm out and the rest covered.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Watch give this new "burnt mask" its run i can gurantee it will outshine his debut mask days, something deep down inside is telling me that. Im excited about this new look, like i said i felt underwhelmed when he showed his old/new mask in his final promo like "this is it where about to see V.2 kane trying to rehash iconic history; in which it didn't need to be touched." 

But then the debut of a new version-monster with all new aura surrounding him, and i don't believe this is a final run or thank you for your service write off. Kane has much more to do, especially if hogan flair sting bischoff vince big show and taker are still relevant in the business.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> See my post above. There is absolutely no way he'll be retiring as early as next years Mania. I find it genuinely bizarre how everyone has suddenly got it in their heads that he's about to retire. The man is only 44 and there is absolutely no reason for him to retire yet, nor is there any evidence what so ever that suggests he is going to.


I agree. People say the same thing about Christian and he's only 38. Apparently when you get in your late 30's-Early 40's, you should retire. Both Christian and Kane are in phenomenal shape.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAOOOO DON'T Know if this has been posted yet, but if it has, im sorry!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS2SQIStAKE&list=UUDYxkwGMeruT8GBggx_ojhQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAOOOO DON'T Know if this has been posted yet, but if it has, im sorry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS2SQIStAKE&list=UUDYxkwGMeruT8GBggx_ojhQ&index=1&feature=plcp


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Btw if anyone is interested the people in the mirror of the Kane return promos were The Rock, Del Rio, Sheamus, CM Punk, Miz, Orton, Henry, Cena, Taker and Big Show


----------



## Jibunjishin (Dec 6, 2011)

*Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*

Enjoy


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*

Nice but that flame has to go, at least the flame the rest I can cope with but the flame looks so retarded.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*

Nice package


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*

The red mask is awesome, don't like the first, but i have to agree now, the attire is horrible !


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*

Mask looks fine, can't say the same for the rest of the attire. Oh well, just have to get used to it.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*



Jibunjishin said:


> Enjoy


The flame is so indie


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*

The flame on the leg looks retarded. Kills the whole attire imo. Looks really childish.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*

The mask looks like someone just took a mould of his face then spray-painted it red. Not saying it doesn't look awesome, it just looks like that.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*

Yep that hair is definitely a wig. Kane doesn't look as lean in these promo pics as opposed to the video and that attire looks fugly, especially the fire. Why can't he just use his old half-mask attire from 2002-03? That was so simply yet pretty badass.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> See my post above. There is absolutely no way he'll be retiring as early as next years Mania. I find it genuinely bizarre how everyone has suddenly got it in their heads that he's about to retire. The man is only 44 and there is absolutely no reason for him to retire yet, nor is there any evidence what so ever that suggests he is going to.


Exactly. The guy might not be as agile as he used to be but he can still go for his style. Kane's a big man, he's not meant to be particularly agile. Plus he's said himself he doesn't really feel he needs to retire, he just wants to keep going as long as he can.

Plus with this new re-masked thing at least he's being made somewhat fresh again.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

not sure if posted but watch this return http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh-idXXFib4&feature=related
notice the difference in commentary when Kane comes to the ring. on monday it took Cole and King for Kane to start getting in the ring before they even realised who he was...muppets


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

harlemheat said:


> *@pyro*-that HD CAM vid showed alot more depth to KANE than live tv did!! Sucks he didnt flip out of course, but he walked away with his welders helmet(could be entrance attire?)and he tossed his wig//extentions with no care of it flying off. On top of that to credit Cena, he sold that like it was a hellish nightmare which looked believeable.


Yeah, it made him look more imposing as you get a better idea of Jacobs' actual stature IMO  Also, getting a close up view of sorts when the pyro goes off at the start and end gives it more of an epic feel too.  Oh and the "Cena sucks!" chants were good too. Naw, I jest, he sold the chokeslam well. Let's hope the creative team have a good plan for Kane up their sleeves...

I love the new mask. The original looks dated as hell compared to it which surprised me a lot after I viewed some side by side comparison pics. They managed to take what made the debut mask special and merged it into this fresh interpretation though without any stripes it does look a bit 'Flash' like. Florescent i.e glow in the dark crimson red stripes, would top it off for me...not giving that idea up just yet  His face would look ablaze when entering and leaving the ring as the red lights come on and his music hits.

EDIT: Thanks Jibunjishin. Direct source please? Yeah, he looks a bit chubbier here so these are probably 'old' promo photos. The only thing that stands out now is his gut, but there's an improvement there too! Wonder what his regime is. 

I think the wig needs to be longer, fuller and wet. It would look much better that way if you ask me.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> Yeah, it made him look more imposing as you get a better idea of Jacobs' actual stature IMO  Also, getting a close up view of sorts when the pyro goes off at the start and end gives it more of an epic feel too.  Oh and the "Cena sucks!" chants were good too. Naw, I jest, he sold the chokeslam well. Let's hope the creative team have a good plan for Kane up their sleeves...
> 
> I love the new mask. The original looks dated as hell compared to it which surprised me a lot after I viewed some side by side comparison pics. They managed to take what made the debut mask special and merged it into this fresh interpretation though without any stripes it does look a bit 'Flash' like. Florescent i.e glow in the dark crimson red stripes, would top it off for me...not giving that idea up just yet  His face would look ablaze when entering and leaving the ring as the red lights come on and his music hits.
> 
> ...


His 98 mask for me never looks dated, his 97 one I do admit does. But on his attire I am just delighted he is back to wearing a undershirt again I have missed his undershirt days, his 2003 look is his coolest look for comfort perhaps not a benefit for the character but comfort for glen, that he could breath under the mask. But he almost looks in good shape since he returned in 2002, but he is a little bit bigger than 2002 but glen done a top job getting back into shape.

Now he is back under a mask here is how I would use kane.

Well he is back has the faceless demon, but do not have him wrestle until the next PPV not TLC, for now kane should randomly attack PPL, either in matches or backstage with the guys and diva's sometimes running into kane. Kane destroys men and women no one is safe from kane, it would be a cross of his 97 debut and his monster run in 2003. But keep him silent or talk very little because less is more, like bearer says a picture is worth a thousand words. He finds a target almost like a warm up match do not know who it would be, just like his mankind match in 97 its a squash match no matter what is thrown at kane, he keeps coming. Come wrestlemania have him destroy another wrestler in a match so it is building up his momentum, the next 2 months he is winning matches cannot be put down. He starts getting a sniff of the big names beating orton who was also responsible for his unmasking destroying henry and big show, come june time that is the right time for him to go after the WWE title, going after cena Danielson, go after HHH who was part of his unmasking, maybe undertaker if he is still around and even Y2J, and perhaps rewarding him the WWE title in july. 

For me that's rebuilding kane has a credible monster and champion again. So from december to june its been one of the most destructive paths of destruction without needing the WWE title, and then in july he becomes champion.

For me that is how you build kane up, not needing the WWE title kane does not need the title, the mask has been a personal win for him not the title has last year proved


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Shame about the crowd, but Kane's return was definitely one of the best he has ever had in terms of its impact and significance. Love the new mask, looks creepy as hell under the crimson lighting and resembles burned skin. I'm going to walk around with a fistful of money from now on, ready to violently throw it at WWE as soon as new Kane merch comes out, especially the mask.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

Why are people saying shame about the crowd? I thought it was a pretty good pop when his music played, he got another cheer when he grabbed Cena and then another when he revealed his new mask

It was no Austin or Rock level pop but it could've been a lot worse and live reports have said Kane got the biggest reaction of the night


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love masked Kane as much as the next guy, but it would have been way more fitting if it was Brodus who came out, he could have started a fued with Cena from now to EC.


----------



## ac_cloud (Feb 21, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, would people have been happy/satisfied if it was Kane who returned on the 'it begins' Jan 2nd Raw instead of this weeks Raw?
The It Begins vids have got a pretty big hype around them with people thinking Undertaker or Jericho .. but with the badass return of Kane in his mask this week ... I think he could have pulled it off!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

InstantClassic100 said:


> I agree. People say the same thing about Christian and he's only 38. Apparently when you get in your late 30's-Early 40's, you should retire. Both Christian and Kane are in phenomenal shape.


Erm, probably because a long time in the wrestling business does take a serious toll on your body. Serious injuries or not, it's a tough industry to sustain through your 40's, especially when you've been going as long as Kane has. He may look in great shape, but wrestlers get beat up and it's not a particularly healthy lifestyle at that age. 

I'm convinced he'll retire soon. Maybe not as soon as this WM, but at least at or before the nest one. He deserves a great send off btw, a real legend.


----------



## BomBaDillic_Demon (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet but there's quite a good recap of the Kane's return from around the 1:55 mark, plus a good sideways view of the new mask at the end! /watch?v=ZeK0Fbjy2f8


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Erm, probably because a long time in the wrestling business does take a serious toll on your body. Serious injuries or not, it's a tough industry to sustain through your 40's, especially when you've been going as long as Kane has. He may look in great shape, but wrestlers get beat up and it's not a particularly healthy lifestyle at that age.
> 
> I'm convinced he'll retire soon. Maybe not as soon as this WM, but at least at or before the nest one. He deserves a great send off btw, a real legend.


The one thing that makes glen jacobs physical body last longer than the likes of taker is kane has always taken time out every 2 years. Look at the day after wrestlemania 2000, he had 2 matches in between his 3 to 4 month absent. He did this in the summer of 2002, and in 2004 he did it again in 2006, he took a bit of time out. So kane has always let his body rest, and he has not done what hogan and undertaker done, kept going and going when they needed the rest. That is why I do think he will last maybe 2 or even 3 years tops, like one pointed out in 2010 he is enjoying his wrestling and he feels he does not need to retire any time in the near futre, and he has not been under huge pressure to perform week after week like some of the big main eventers. 

Kane has not let himself get in horrible state because he knows when to rest his body, and the past 3 to 4 years he has had a easy time no massively demanding matches, like undertaker has put himself through. And he wont be wrestling for weeks anyway, and he may only wrestle 4 to 5 times a month or less, so he should be fine for a few years yet. Glen is a bright guy and he wont over wrestle and that is why his durability is great for a big man, which I do feel is very underrated


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The hair part looks so very fake. They should have set it properly before the shoot.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

Having him do photoshoots with silly poses kinda destroys the illusion of him being a monster doesn't it?


----------



## Azurin (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't see how they can possibly think that attire looks good.

You have a pretty grim, realistic, scary looking mask, and then an outfit that looks like a costume made for a school play.

It's so plain looking, with the only detail being overly bright, thick stitching that looks like yarn or shoelaces or something, and cartoony flames.

The hair is the least of my concerns.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, seeing it like that the attire is fucking awful. Everything about it is absolutely terrible. Unfortunately I think that's what we're going to be stuck with for a while.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> His 98 mask for me never looks dated, his 97 one I do admit does. But on his attire I am just delighted he is back to wearing a undershirt again I have missed his undershirt days, his 2003 look is his coolest look for comfort perhaps not a benefit for the character but comfort for glen, that he could breath under the mask. But he almost looks in good shape since he returned in 2002, but he is a little bit bigger than 2002 but glen done a top job getting back into shape.
> 
> Now he is back under a mask here is how I would use kane.
> 
> ...


True, the '98 mask still holds up pretty well, but I think the new one edges it slightly. It looks less 'cartoony'. Maybe they were wise to not include the stripes.

I don't want Kane to randomly attack people. I like some things you said as I'll explain, but I have to disagree with you here. I want Kane to be something of a 'pastor of the dark arts' and very opinionated, someone who has come to rid the world of what he sees as evil in his twisted mind and he'd elaborate on these issues in shoot interviews after attacks. I want him to be someone who is apathetic towards his violent and erratic behaviour as it's all for the greater good and I want him to be hateful of humanity in general. 

He wears the mask in defiance of everyone. We're all sick according to Kane not him. He cannot tolerate us and so has done 'the right thing' and made sure that he cannot ever show his face to us again [by burning his debut mask and forcing it onto his face while it was still ablaze]. We aren't worthy to see his face. I want him to speak as little as possible, but use choice words to explain his actions at times. I want him to gesticulate to the crowd a lot so as to demand lots of 'heat', breathe heavily and grunt when he attacks like he used to. This is to make him seem more powerful, they need to put Kane over as an unstoppable machine like you mentioned. I want him to the person who slaps popcorn out of children's hands in the front row [set up obviously lol], the guy who rips up 'John Cena rules!" signs and anything which praises the company's 'faces'. I want him to burn posters by setting them on fire. 

In my eyes he should be a fully fledged 'heel', but share commonality with the fans 'pet hates' of the PG era and populist culture in general. Kane should be a 'schizophrenic with the devil in his ear' in my opinion. I could see him feud with Y2J with the latter coming to 'save us' and Kane describing him as a faceless creature, a man with no morals, someone who can't be trusted and would bite the hand that feeds him as soon as that person turned their back. Who is Y2J coming back to save when he hasn't found time to save himself. Or something like that. Kane should have a demonic muffled laugh too. Perhaps he could do it Brando style with cotton buds lol. I hope 'Y2J' is the one returning, not the piss poor PG version of Jericho who can't say anything controversial or be sadistic in any way. I think this feud could lead to some pretty amazing speaking segments and battles with a concluding match-up at WrestleMania.

I totally agree about Kane not needing the WWE/WHC titles. He isn't the sort of character that should care about those kind of things. He's there to make people suffer and cause chaos for whatever reason. That's when he's at his best. I'm dying to see if he can still do a tilt-a-whirl back-breaker. 

EDIT: The new mask reminds me of Wishmaster


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with PyroGenius for the most part.

I like the idea of new Kane being a highly intelligent but psychopathic serial killer type with a violently warped sense of morality.

He should take 'trophies' from his victims by cutting/ripping bits of their costume or hair off and carrying it away with him.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mcyfI_EzE

See you guys are finally understanding that with his new cartoony attire he will be back to jobbing soon enough.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mcyfI_EzE


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mcyfI_EzE
> 
> See you guys are finally understanding that with his new cartoony attire he will be back to jobbing soon enough.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mcyfI_EzE



And you will be back to pretending you have a girlfriend.

I'm joking, seriously. 

Actually, no, I'm not.

Boneduster, you have posted a dozen times with the same comment. Please stop, everybody knows how you feel.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Not really. Could mean they just fucked up the attire and/or he's still undergoing his resurrection phase. Doubt this is his proper return. It could be just a warning shot to the roster and he'll return properly at a PPV soon. After all they got the mask right.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Take a look at Kanes new Mask(s) - 2 HQ Promos by PSD-Dreams*



Reservoir Angel said:


> The mask looks like someone just took a mould of his face then spray-painted it red. Not saying it doesn't look awesome, it just looks like that.


Probably what it is, to give him the best fit.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Anark said:


> And you will be back to pretending you have a girlfriend.
> 
> I'm joking, seriously.
> 
> ...


lol in one of my videos you actually see her. Also why aren't I allowed to discuss Kane, everyone else seems to be allowed to post multiply times in this thread, why can't I?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Becuse you post the same thing over and over with out adding anything new.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

From that photo the attire looks even worse.



Azurin said:


> I don't see how they can possibly think that attire looks good.
> 
> You have a pretty grim, realistic, scary looking mask, and then an outfit that looks like a costume made for a school play.
> 
> ...


Who'd think the original attire was destroyed and they came up with that at the last minute.

The attire looks like something who'd see on a wrestler doing the 1980's,
the generic flame on the right leg is what really gets me :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What is the actual attire supposed to be anyway


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This has probably already been discussed but cole and lawler were fucking awful during kanes return.

You need Jr for moments like that, cole just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WE NEEDED JR!!!!


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mcyfI_EzE
> 
> See you guys are finally understanding that with his new cartoony attire he will be back to jobbing soon enough.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mcyfI_EzE


LOL!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching it again, the lights should of never come on, they should of stayed red throughout it all.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> This has probably already been discussed but cole and lawler were fucking awful during kanes return.
> 
> You need Jr for moments like that, cole just doesn't cut it.


Cole said "oh my god" three times -_-. Lawler said "what's this?" when Kane grabbed Cena by the neck.

Shotgun in hand.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Somebody has dubbed Jr over Kanes return. Vast improvement.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh mah gaawwwwwwddd! *Joey styles =P* that is so much better! JR kind of balances the gayness that is King lol Props to whoever done that. The intensity that JR brings is unmatched. He improved Kane's return ten-fold and I love the way whoever made it added the bit at the end. Kind of a gloomy outlook into what is to come. Great stuff.


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

Just seen this. Remind you of anyone we know? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwpB9G7LIPs&feature=related


----------



## Azurin (Sep 20, 2011)

bme said:


> The attire looks like something who'd see on a wrestler doing the 1980's,
> the generic flame on the right leg is what really gets me :lmao


The mask looks like it's from 2011, and the attire looks like it's from the early 90s. It would fit right in alongside the Undertaker's big purple gloves.

And the flame looks like it was taken directly from Bam Bam Bigelow.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

The commentary almost killed the moment.

I think Vince likes Cole on commentary because he reminds Vince of himself.

And he's right they both absolutely suck.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

mr bigglesworth said:


> Just seen this. Remind you of anyone we know? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwpB9G7LIPs&feature=related


That's the Undertaker? He seemed to have dark eyes. Taker's are blue, no? That clip is from a time I wasn't watching wrestling so I'll have to look into it. But the masks are very similar, deffo.



And Boneduster, put up a vid of you kissing her on the lips and I'll believe she's your girlfriend. Until then, jokes, mate. Jokes.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cosmic Gate said:


> Having him do photoshoots with silly poses kinda destroys the illusion of him being a monster doesn't it?


All wrestlers do that these days, with kane doing the photo shoot it sets up the gimmick that its here for the long haul. That kane will indeed be sporting the mask for a while yet


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

At least the commentary was better than Cole's last greatest hit: "Its... it's Christian."

Plus, I find it funny he starts asking "Is that...?" when there was a fucking fire pyro, Kane's music, video of Kane on the screen and even the word "KANE" written up there at one point.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

and King said kane to.


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

Anark said:


> That's the Undertaker? He seemed to have dark eyes. Taker's are blue, no? That clip is from a time I wasn't watching wrestling so I'll have to look into it. But the masks are very similar, deffo.
> 
> 
> 
> And Boneduster, put up a vid of you kissing her on the lips and I'll believe she's your girlfriend. Until then, jokes, mate. Jokes.


It's taker. Regarding the rest of your post, I don't think Kane is the only one that looks a hell of a lot better with a mask on.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> True, the '98 mask still holds up pretty well, but I think the new one edges it slightly. It looks less 'cartoony'. Maybe they were wise to not include the stripes.
> 
> I don't want Kane to randomly attack people. I like some things you said as I'll explain, but I have to disagree with you here. I want Kane to be something of a 'pastor of the dark arts' and very opinionated, someone who has come to rid the world of what he sees as evil in his twisted mind and he'd elaborate on these issues in shoot interviews after attacks. I want him to be someone who is apathetic towards his violent and erratic behaviour as it's all for the greater good and I want him to be hateful of humanity in general.
> 
> ...


But it seems to me kane is targeting all the PPL in the promo's if that does happen he has quite a hit list. So lets name them all of the guys we saw in the 3rd promo cena, orton, rock, undertaker, henry, big show, the miz, punk, shamus. How many do I see kane go after? I have no idea.

But if reports are true kane does rival with cena what is going to happen? Because cena how many times has he been beat clean, if kane does beat cena cleanly in a match, this could set up kane has the invincible monster, cena has already had trouble beating henry so god help him against a rejuvenated monster that is hungry, and has regained his fire. That if kane does beat the best at ease who can stop kane that is a perfect stepping stone to really push this new kane, but I do see rock getting involved messing with cena's head which could help kane, so it does not make cena look weak. 

Now if kane does beat cena cleanly, what should happen is? cena has given everything to try and pin kane 2 F u's kane just keeps getting up, and kane keeps coming for him which does wear down cena down physically and mentally, and kane just over powers cena. That makes kane look strong, and makes cena look like a guy that just cannot pin kane, because of kane's monster push. I would also love rock get involved, maybe cost cena the match by just watching him so it fires up their build up to wrestlemania


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I've decided with the new mask and ridiculously high hairline he looks like Lurtz the Uruk-Hai from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

mr bigglesworth said:


> It's taker. Regarding the rest of your post, I don't think Kane is the only one that looks a hell of a lot better with a mask on.


Yep, I bet even his sister (or neighbour, or sister's friend, or maybe even babysitter) thinks so. Hahah.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> I've decided with the new mask and ridiculously high hairline he looks like Lurtz the Uruk-Hai from Lord of the Rings.


It was always going to be tough to make kane's hair look natural, when its a wig. They have done a really good job, the wig will have to do until glen can get his hair to grow out like before, it will take a while yet but say another 5 to 6 months depending on how much effort glen puts into growing his hair out.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

It was a tad ill thought out to show 'Kane' [2002 circa text] on the TitanTron in my opinion. They probably did that for the younger fans, but they killed off a bit of intrigue and mystery in doing so. As for the old school fans, the pyro alone told us that it was 'The Big Red Machine' and if that wasn't enough the organs confirmed that it was him soon after.


I don't want to moan too much [I feel I've done more than enough of that already], but here's a list of things I'd change:


1 - The Titantron - I think it shows his face too blatantly and just seems like a mish mash of the different 'forms' of Kane.


2 - Elbow pads - They're too big and feel out of place. He needs some metal spikes/studs on them as well to give that authentic feel.


3 - Glove - For one it's too big for him, it just wavers about and it looks like a washing up glove. Again, it needs some metal studs around the wrist area.


4 - Better attire - Self explanatory.


5 - Longer chin beard - This will probably come in time.


6 - Wig is a bit dodgy - The sides and the line near the crown should be covered with some hair. The wig needs to be a bit longer so it droops down and covers those places. It would make him look even more scarier too. This can be easily done. At the moment he looks to have a huge forehead and the mask looks slapped on if you known what I mean. He has a huge 'hairline', that's the word I was looking for :doh:


7 - Bring back hardcore matches - Thought I'd sneek this in here .


I feel as if they aborted a later return for some reason and thought 'f**k it, just let him return now and demolish everyone' . Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> I've decided with the new mask and ridiculously high hairline he looks like Lurtz the Uruk-Hai from Lord of the Rings.


Hmm...


















Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> But it seems to me kane is targeting all the PPL in the promo's if that does happen he has quite a hit list. So lets name them all of the guys we saw in the 3rd promo cena, orton, rock, undertaker, henry, big show, the miz, punk, shamus. How many do I see kane go after? I have no idea.
> 
> But if reports are true kane does rival with cena what is going to happen? Because cena how many times has he been beat clean, if kane does beat cena cleanly in a match, this could set up kane has the invincible monster, cena has already had trouble beating henry so god help him against a rejuvenated monster that is hungry, and has regained his fire. That if kane does beat the best at ease who can stop kane that is a perfect stepping stone to really push this new kane, but I do see rock getting involved messing with cena's head which could help kane, so it does not make cena look weak.
> 
> Now if kane does beat cena cleanly, what should happen is? cena has given everything to try and pin kane 2 F u's kane just keeps getting up, and kane keeps coming for him which does wear down cena down physically and mentally, and kane just over powers cena. That makes kane look strong, and makes cena look like a guy that just cannot pin kane, because of kane's monster push. I would also love rock get involved, maybe cost cena the match by just watching him so it fires up their build up to wrestlemania


Yerp, it's not really clear at the moment. He attacked Cena first so maybe the hit-list is in reverse. Maybe Orton is next after he deals with Cena [if he's next in line. I haven't checked]. In essence I think what it means is that he's going to go for all the top superstars. No one is safe from his wrath. Do I see WWE allowing Jacobs to squash Cena? I really don't know. Is Cena edging towards a heel turn? Perhaps there will be some 'tit for tat' between Kane and Cena with the latter getting harsh heat from the fans. This will push him over the edge, he'll turn heel and lose against Kane after The Rock runs into the ring and does the People's Elbow on Kane while the latter and Cena are down as is the referee. The Rock wants Cena to be in prime condition for WrestleMania. Kane sits up. Cena is screwed. Tombstone with the proper pin taunt...1---2---3. Is Paul Bearer dead? [kayfabe] I can imagine some hysterical segments between The Rock and him, especially right after his plan backfires and Cena gets beat.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> It was a tad ill thought out to show 'Kane' [2002 circa text] on the TitanTron in my opinion. They probably did that for the younger fans, but they killed off a bit of intrigue and mystery in doing so. As for the old school fans, the pyro alone told us that it was 'The Big Red Machine' and if that wasn't enough the organs confirmed that it was him soon after.
> 
> 
> I don't want to moan too much [I feel I've done more than enough of that already], but here's a list of things I'd change:
> ...


I do think the titantron vid will be changed in a few weeks to come, do not be suprised if it is already changed has he adds more footage with his new look, say the next RAW it will be changed. Kane is still in the process of a transformation from his unmasked run, do not forget when he unmasked it took a couple of weeks for his new look to fall into place. The next raw there should be a few finished touches to his look, the elbow pads glen always changes from time to time. The attire itself is finished, we see the attire in some photo-shoots. I cannot complain its better than his boring attire he had for years, I am just happy he is back to a under-shirt. 

If I would change about his look, its the elbow pads and his glove. His attire I do love, and for a wrestling game I cannot wait for this to be available probably WWE 13, as WWE 12 unless they have a second DLC pack we will have to wait till WWE 13. So hopefully the next WWE game there is no unmasked kane hopefully.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> Yerp, it's not really clear at the moment. He attacked Cena first so maybe the hit-list is in reverse. Maybe Orton is next after he deals with Cena [if he's next in line. I haven't checked]. In essence I think what it means is that he's going to go for all the top superstars. No one is safe from his wrath. Do I see WWE allowing Jacobs to squash Cena? I really don't know. Is Cena edging towards a heel turn? Perhaps there will be some 'tit for tat' between Kane and Cena with the latter getting harsh heat from the fans. This will push him over the edge, he'll turn heel and lose against Kane after The Rock runs into the ring and does the People's Elbow on Kane while the latter and Cena are down as is the referee. The Rock wants Cena to be in prime condition for WrestleMania. Kane sits up. Cena is screwed. Tombstone with the proper pin taunt...1---2---3. Is Paul Bearer dead? [kayfabe] I can imagine some hysterical segments between The Rock and him, especially right after his plan backfires and Cena gets beat.


I really hope bearer comes back, but nothing to do with the undertaker. For me that rivalry came full circle last year, kane beat him by pin fall 3 times so kane also feels he has won the battle and the war. And with takers state I cannot see undertaker even stop kane at this moment of time, if they push kane right. But like I said if he beats cena clean that sets up the monster push and hypes kane has the unstoppable monster who cant be beat. For me kane is like fine wine let him breath and let him get pushed without the WWE title for 6 to 7 months, hell even 8 months. WWE has added strength and depth with this masked kane, add it begins keep both it begins storyline and masked kane away from the WWE picture.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I would dread a rivalry with Cena, unless Cena turns heel anytime soon. Rivalries like that usually end with the face winning. If Kane's playing the heel to Cena's face, then all I can say is 'Ahhh, shit.'


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

i believe his titantron clips are done if the RECAP of RAW was just shown a few pages back hence when they showed the blurry screen look and clips of the vignettes right before Kane hit the stage.Once again that attire has to be touched up if WWE doesnt plan on "fixing" it, theres not enough red to balance the mask.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy fuck those photo shoot pics are terrible. The second one makes my balls feel uncomfortable cause it looks like that's how his feel there, the pulling at the thighs. The first one makes his hair look like he has a mullet, and the poses are so un-intimidating, it totally ruins his return.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> Holy fuck those photo shoot pics are terrible. The second one makes my balls feel uncomfortable cause it looks like that's how his feel there, the pulling at the thighs. The first one makes his hair look like he has a mullet, and the poses are so un-intimidating, it totally ruins his return.


Yeah, I can never understand how dudes wear tight pants. I tried once, they make me nauseous 


let the women wear them so i can marvel (from a distance)


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> Yeah, I can never understand how dudes wear tight pants. I tried once, they make me nauseous


As a guy who wears skinny jeans... it takes some getting used to but once you find a comfortable place for your junk it's pretty much all good. Just as long as you don't get 'excited' because there is nowhere for it to go.

Just thought I'd share that with you. You're welcome.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> I've decided with the new mask and ridiculously high hairline he looks like Lurtz the Uruk-Hai from Lord of the Rings.


I can definitely see that too.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Somebody has dubbed Jr over Kanes return. Vast improvement.


Holy shit, what a difference. I enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I see comparisons to Lurtz the Uruk-Hai.. for me when I first saw him, I thought of The Ripper from Last Action Hero, no idea why


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Clips of JR's soundbites over a match or angle sound better, way better, than Cole.

If you don't want JR on commentary than find a suitable replacement and not Cole. He's been there since the AE and he still sucks, has always sucked. And not in a heel way. In a change the channel way. The only way he'd be interesting is if there was a contest fans could enter where if they won they go to put that little bitch in a cross arm breaker.

Back OT: Kane did everything very well. I enjoyed his comeback and his new mask. The only thing that almost killed it was the commentary. Shit!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

People should be looking forward to Raw this week. They know Kane will be appearing and the show is in Philly, so the crowd will be excited for that.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayfu said:


> http://www.legalzoom.com/marriage-divorce-family-law/family-law-basics/is-your-child-us
> Read that, he is not American, he is Spanish, how ever, dose that really matter what so ever?
> if he moved right back to the states and lived there, then as far as I'm conceder he is American, IIRC he is a citizen anyways by going through the chanles


Someone said his family was in the air force? If that is true then these laws do not apply to Kane assuming his family was living on a military base.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Someone said his family was in the air force? If that is true then these laws do not apply to Kane assuming his family was living on a military base.


http://www.legalzoom.com/marriage-divorce-family-law/family-law-basics/is-your-child-us



> However, U.S. installations in foreign countries are not considered part of the United States. So, delivering a baby at a U.S. naval base or embassy in a foreign country does not entitle the baby to U.S. citizenship.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Somebody has dubbed Jr over Kanes return. Vast improvement.


Another reason just how much of a difference commentary makes to what happens. Commentary can make an average moment seem great, and a great moment seem like a defining moment in WWE

WWE now makes it the complete opposite. Defining moments seem great, great moments seem average, and average moments seem barely important


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kane's first mask (the one he first came out with on Raw before exposing the second one underneath) reminded me of Casey Jones from TMNT.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck...that clip with jr doing commentary just makes me miss him so much more..nobody can sell a moment like him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jim Ross can make skittles look good 




If only he was there for Kanes return *sighs*


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

im slightly warming up to his costume but i dont care about it that much but id say 6-12 months wwe might change it then

BRING BACK SLOW CHEMICAL!!


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

Kane actually had the original kane look in the eyes.

i can see him start interfering in the middle of matches like he used to do


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Anybody heard anything about him being on Smackdown tonight? I don't think he should be the type to respect drafts.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

xerxesXXI said:


> *Clips of JR's soundbites over a match or angle sound better, way better, than Cole.*


I remember Edge (I think) saying that same thing when he had his rant on Raw a while back.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm listening to the new Kane theme on loop and I do like it, but one thing that's bothering me is the use of what sounds to be a ride-cymbal or ride-hat as an opener and again at various points thereafter. I think it serves to make the theme sound more mechanical whereas I prefer the organic sound that is 'Burned'. Johnson overused that effect a tad IMO and the mash-up sounds a bit too busy.

Do you guys think he'll keep the Fulgore mask? Do you reckon it would be feasible for him to have a new mask each time he shows up? I'm thinking that he could make somewhat rare appearances and use the metal mask as a protective skin for his new 'burns' which would be covered with a slightly modified version of his latest mask. It'd be like a debut every time he shows up.

This is what Kane's next mask will look like...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P24i1tszPM


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Someone said his family was in the air force? If that is true then these laws do not apply to Kane assuming his family was living on a military base.


Well with glens mind, anyone get stuck on any assignment get hold of his wife on FB and perhaps she can tell glen to help anyone who is stuck LOL. since kane has the best political mind in the WWE history, he owns jesse ventura on that front


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

There is more news on the mask return its a bit old but is possibly great news, it looks like the wrestlemania record was not the reason why the mask did infact return, which does set up more intrigue that is if they get the storyline right.

According to a source with PWInsider, Kane's return with the mask was not done to break the Guinness Record for most character masks in one place at WrestleMania. WWE had previously hinted, through their magazine and other outlets that they were looking to break the record. With injuries to Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara, many automatically assumed that Kane returning with the mask was an effort to salvage that. One source within WWE stated that if they are still interested in setting the record that they could just have Rey show up at WrestleMania, hand out masks to those in attendance and ask everyone to put them on to set the record.

So if they wanted to break the world record of masks, they could bring mysterio back


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Makes sense to me. I hope this Kane isn't even more emo/punk-rock than the 2002 one.

Some different camera angles of his debut for you all - 

The first one is great, the second one not so much, but it's here anyway. Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svsnUk0SDKo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iya4o8HqiqM

I'm spending way too much time watching these videos :lol:

By the way how do I embed videos? I can't see any button...


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> Makes sense to me. I hope this Kane isn't even more emo/punk-rock than the 2002 one.
> 
> Some different camera angles of his debut for you all -
> 
> ...


When we saw him bald in 2003, its hard to take in for us has huge kane marks and grasp the fact he is back under a mask and he has hair fake or not. We enjoy these moments when we can and hopefully look back at a great time for kane. Never thought I would see and say the day he is remasked, and talking about this. Looking back at his unmasking, it is even more terrible look wise esp when we see what he looks like now


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> When we saw him bald in 2003, its hard to take in for us has huge kane marks and grasp the fact he is back under a mask and he has hair fake or not. We enjoy these moments when we can and hopefully look back at a great time for kane. Never thought I would see and say the day he is remasked, and talking about this. Looking back at his unmasking, it is even more terrible look wise esp when we see what he looks like now


His unmasking was an absolute travesty. If they were running that dry on ideas then they could have written him off for a while and let him do promotional work or make a film OR something. Then again it's easy saying that in hindsight. We don't know the terms of his contract. Maybe they had to do something to prevent the character becoming stale in the short term. I would have preferred masked Kane in See No Evil though . The charcoal make-up was pathetic and the following week he came back all clean shaven, bald with no make-up. They said the burning incident was all a figment of his imagination. Do they seriously expect us to believe that he put on make-up to somehow deceive himself and all of us that he's a burn victim? Why would he need to do that if he's already insane enough to wear the mask? That's a bit farfetched even by Hollywood standards. 

Kane arguably looks darker than ever now.

SmackDown promo of Kane's return - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xj1T7Ng1BQ


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> His unmasking was an absolute travesty. If they were running that dry on ideas then they could have written him off for a while and let him do promotional work or make a film OR something. Then again it's easy saying that in hindsight. We don't know the terms of his contract. Maybe they had to do something to prevent the character becoming stale in the short term. I would have preferred masked Kane in See No Evil though . The charcoal make-up was pathetic and the following week he came back all clean shaven, bald with no make-up. They said the burning incident was all a figment of his imagination. Do they seriously expect us to believe that he put on make-up to somehow deceive himself and all of us that he's a burn victim? Why would he need to do that if he's already insane enough to wear the mask? That's a bit farfetched even by Hollywood standards.
> 
> SmackDown promo of Kane's return -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xj1T7Ng1BQ


Do you remember when he destroyed la resistance before HHH came out and it set up the title vs mask match. I was thinking he never needed to unmask. All they needed to do was inject him with his monster steroids, and go on a rampage with his half mask look. The reason why he became stale in 2003, it is because he was face for 2 years. For kane's standards that is going to make him stale, now if they are going to unmask him keep one part his hair, that can be another mask for kane and it keeps the essence of mask kane.

Here is kane destroying la resistance masked
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfOH7ya0Q_I&feature=related
skip to 11.33

second part
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fllKfS7abVw&feature=related

Also taker said in 98 and 2001 that he destroyed kane's face, WTF happened to that. Well thats going far back now,lets not nitpick at wrestling


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone think Kane might become to John Cena what Mark Henry has become to Randy Orton? 


I realize it's highly unlikely considering we're close to Wrestlemania, but it would be a great step in the right direction towards making Cena human again when it comes to booking. Also, you'd have another bonafide main event heel.

If Kane goes for the title eventually, though, I'm not sure how I'd feel knowing it's: WWE Champion Kane and World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane should destroy Cena for a few months to make Cena look like everything is getting to him and he is weaker, but not too weak because it was a monster not a jobber that did him in, to put his victory at Wrestlemania in doubt but it really depends where they are going with Cena's "boos are getting to him" schtick.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Seeing as how Vince seems to have lack of faith in Miz and Del Rio as being top heels in the company, it only makes sense to have Kane return as heel, along with Mark Henry, they're actually intimidating and are both amazing heels, unlike Miz with the body of a 12 year old and ADR who couldn't draw heat even if he had the sun in the ring with him.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

In terms of Kane keeping the metal mask I think he should but only when walking to the ring. Once his flame pyro goes off he should take it off like he did in the middle of the ring on RAW. I don't think he will have anything to do with Cena really, he was in the wrong place and it was a message directed to Mark Henry. I can see Kane getting involved in the World Title match at TLC.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

he should really keep the metal mask for the entrance because it looks damn epic


----------



## Phenomenal Clash (Dec 17, 2011)

Why is anyone excited for masked Kane? He's still the same crappy wrestler underneath it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Why is anyone excited for masked Kane? He's still the same crappy wrestler underneath it.


Ever heard of wrestling psychology? The way a character looks is linked directly to how it is perceived by the viewing audience. It also changes the way the character interacts with other characters. It adds an extra element of (kayfabe) fear which is very important for a (kayfabe) monster.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

My interest in wwe went up like 75% because of this. Should be interesting.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash (Dec 17, 2011)

just1988 said:


> Ever heard of wrestling psychology? The way a character looks is linked directly to how it is perceived by the viewing audience. It also changes the way the character interacts with other characters. It adds an extra element of (kayfabe) fear which is very important for a (kayfabe) monster.


He might look cooler but it's not like he will magically be able to put on good matches now.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know what it is but Kane and his mask make me care, yes he's older and less agile now but who the hell cares, the guy is still a beast.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Why is anyone excited for masked Kane? He's still the same crappy wrestler underneath it.


Crap wrestlers do not put on matches that are atleast 7/10 or 6/10 for someone in his 40s like kane and his size, and in his 30s some of his matches were hitting the 8/10 look at his match with albert in 2001,and the mask vs title match with HHH that was a classic. And the WWE the past few years nearly all their wrestlers apart from taker and HBK those 2 were putting on some outstanding matches before HBK's retirement the rest have done nothing special. Has orton cena punk danielson the miz big show henry etc etc, when was the last time any of these guys put on matches to remember? And it is the WWE, wrestling is 40% of what gets them over. Go watch another product if you are looking for amazing wrestling, unless its wrestlemania. 

Masked kane is a totally different person under the mask, he is going to be judged on his promo's and his interaction with the wrestlers, and how they react to kane more than his wrestling, which is has good has most of the WWE roster who all look the same, masked kane adds more depth and is a legitimated threat to the whole locker room, that kane has got back his fear factor. Batista and bret hart have moaned about how bland the roster is, kane now sets the standard of a unique wrestler and it creates so much intrigue that how does masked kane handle today's WWE, and the WWE have lacked truly fearful monsters. Truly great characters and gimmicks is what has been missing in this era of WWE


----------



## Phenomenal Clash (Dec 17, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> Crap wrestlers do not put on matches that are atleast 7/10 or 6/10 for someone in his 40s like kane and his size, and in his 30s some of his matches were hitting the 8/10 look at his match with albert in 2001,and the mask vs title match with HHH that was a classic. And the WWE the past few years nearly all their wrestlers apart from taker and HBK before his retirement were putting on brilliant matches. Has orton cena punk danielson the miz big show henry etc etc, when was the last time any of these guys put on matches to remember? And it is the WWE, wrestling is 40% of what gets them over. Go watch another product if you are looking for amazing wrestling, unless its wrestlemania.
> 
> Masked kane is a totally different person under the mask, he is going to be judged on his promo's and his interaction with the wrestlers, and how they react to kane more than his wrestling, which is has good has most of the WWE roster who all look the same, masked kane adds more depth and is a legitimated threat to the whole locker room, that kane has got back his fear factor. Batista and bret hart have moaned about how bland the roster is, kane now sets the standard have a unique wrestler and it creates so much intrigue that how does masked kane handle today's WWE, and the WWE have lacked truly fearful monsters. Truly great characters and gimmicks is what has been missing in this era of WWE


Cena consistently puts on good matches at PPV's. Him and Punk at MITB was the most talked about and hyped match in a long time, and it didn't disappoint. It made wrestling relevant again until WWE dropped the ball with Punk and let HHH kill his momentum. The Kane match you used as an example as being memorable was TEN years ago. Like I said, as recent as this summer Cena and Punk were putting on classics. Cena also had an entertaining LMS match with Del Rio. Before that he had a 5 star match with Shawn Michaels on an episode of RAW that lasted an hour, an awesome LMS match with Umaga at a Royal Rumble, a very memorable match with RVD at ECW One Night Stand 2, I could go on and on. Cena has had way more better matches than Kane.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd say Masked Kane and Unmasked Kane have the same kind of difference between them that the Deadman and the American Badass have.


----------



## dowsey9027 (Dec 17, 2011)

im sooo shocked to see kane in that mask but i dont know about any1 else but apart from the middrift area everywhere didnt remind me of the old kane


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gonna be the first to say it. Phenomenal Clash is....


...Boneduster?


----------



## Phenomenal Clash (Dec 17, 2011)

Anark said:


> I'm gonna be the first to say it. Phenomenal Clash is....
> 
> 
> ...Boneduster?


Not sure who that is. Why do I remind you of him/her?


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Anark said:


> I'd say Masked Kane and Unmasked Kane have the same kind of difference between them that the Deadman and the American Badass have.


Na I do think the american badass and deadman both worked, but their personality's and look always seemed so simuler. Now unmasked kane and masked kane, their body langue is so different, and how masked kane seems so faceless that what is he thinkig



Anark said:


> I'm gonna be the first to say it. Phenomenal Clash is....
> 
> 
> ...Boneduster?


Na I think many have different views on kane, some hate him some love him. But kane at his best the first time when he had the mask, I find it very hard for anyone to hate him. No one is that sad to recreate a new account to hate on him even more, because he has made a complete tool out of himself. I do not mind anyone saying they do not like kane it is their opinion, its guys like boneduster who has to make 6 vids trolling and contradicting his whole view on one wrestler


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Not sure who that is. Why do I remind you of him/her?


He doesn't rate Kane at all but spends most of his time in the Kane thread talking about him.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Every wrestler has his haters it's not a bad thing it's normal.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash (Dec 17, 2011)

Anark said:


> He doesn't rate Kane at all but spends most of his time in the Kane thread talking about him.


Well this is a discussion thread about Kane, you don't have to like him to talk about him. You can, you know... share your negative opinion of him too.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> Na I do think the american badass and deadman both worked, but their personality's and look always seemed so simuler. Now unmasked kane and masked kane, their body langue is so different, and how masked kane seems so faceless that what is he thinkig


Yeah they deffo both worked for Taker, but how much more threatening was he when he returned as the Deadman? He was fearsome as the ABA, but the Deadman takes it to another level. And you're right about what is Kane thinking. Someone else mentioned how just a little turn of the head can have so much more significance on Masked Kane.




wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> No one is that sad to recreate a new account to hate on him even more, because he has made a complete tool out of himself. I do not mind anyone saying they do not like kane it is their opinion, its guys like boneduster who has to make 6 vids trolling and contradicting his whole view on one wrestler


Believe, some peeps _are _that sad. But I agree that you should be allowed to slate whoever you like. That's part of the whole thing, some we love, some we like, some we don't give a toss about, and some we want to rant and rave about how much we hate them or don't rate them.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Well this is a discussion thread about Kane, you don't have to like him to talk about him. You can, you know... share your negative opinion of him too.


Aye, very true. But there have been some people (I won't mention any names, apart from boneduster - you can check him out on Youtube along with his babysitter or neighbour or sister, not sure which one it is) who have constantly plagued this thread with the same opinion that he doesn't wrestle very well. Which is a very valid opinion and worth putting out there. It just that the posts keep coming and they don't change, the same thing being posted again and again.

Ah, I'm probably just getting tetchy in my old age. All these youngsters with their opinions that don't exactly match my own. Cuh. I remember when all this were fields.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Well this is a discussion thread about Kane, you don't have to like him to talk about him. You can, you know... share your negative opinion of him too.


Like I said to anark anyone can bash who they want, but keep it sometimes fresh on here. And if anyone does make a vid on kane saying what they do not like, say it in one vid not 6 and inside a week. And someone like boneduster defending one gimmick mankind ripoff like abyss, who's matches or not even has good as foley's/mankind, and bashing a more original gimmick like kane when he debut, it makes him look like a clown. But like I said kane is a dying breed and it is great he has gone back to those routes


----------



## mkc931 (Aug 29, 2011)

it's kinda weird but when i look at masked kane, he looks almost nothing alike to unmasked kane 

i'm gonna go ahead and say its the hair and the fact that unmasked kane's head was almost as smooth and hairless as a baby's 

anyway, my history of wrestling was early 2000's and starting again sometime early summer this year with an episode here or there every couple months before that and man, i am so excited for masked kane again (i remember him unmasking... and then beating up RVD, always liked their tag duo. was so sad at the time.)


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Anark said:


> Yeah they deffo both worked for Taker, but how much more threatening was he when he returned as the Deadman? He was fearsome as the ABA, but the Deadman takes it to another level. And you're right about what is Kane thinking. Someone else mentioned how just a little turn of the head can have so much more significance on Masked Kane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On your first point with the mask. Look at the great masked horror icons, not so much jason voorhees because he is more terrifying without a mask. Look at michael myers, his deafening silence under a mask either the original or the remake, makes him one of the most chilling seriel killers ever. Without the mask I do not think he would be even has close to being that creepy, the mask defines his character. The mask when done right like kane past and maybe present and myers, they become faceless and and down right badass's, the way they have to interact is body language. Kane unmasked you lose what brought him to the dance, what is he thinking, the look the fear that makes the audience think can wrestlers really topple this guy. He also has put fear into opponents minds, there are allot of big guys in the WWE, kane at his best stands out. 

Again on the remake myers, look at this pic and how similar they look. I have compared kane and myers allot, because they think and act very similar

Michael Myers pumpkin mask with the hair









And another shot with his hair









Look at 2 shots of kane


















Any wrestler that looks like kane or the myers I have shown, are no question going to be over. And they are going to be feared backstage and will be seen has the company's main monster, because they have everything to back it up, the power the look the gimmick and they look very different from any big man. If that myers with a different gimmick was brought into the WWE, has some crazy person he would be one of the WWE's most feared monsters if pushed right, because he stands out and he just looks terrifying with all that hair


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Honestly, if Kane hasn't figured out that Killing Joke should have made his theme music, then he is a fool. I can't stand the fact that he is even back. Get the match with Taker over with already, and end game.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

I totally marked out THE BIG RED MACHINE is Back. And i hope he destory's everyone in his path just like the good old days


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

KANE RETURNED AGAIN AT A HOUSE SHOW AND GOT PWNED BY CENA LOLZ


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucking Cena.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Cosmic Gate said:


> KANE RETURNED AGAIN AT A HOUSE SHOW AND GOT PWNED BY CENA LOLZ


I hope Cena steps on a Lego brick.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Holy shit. Cena gets up after a chokeslam!?! Luckily it was just a clothesline there. And it's a house show, I dont think they will do something like this to Kane so soon on live TV.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

mkc931 said:


> it's kinda weird but when i look at masked kane, he looks almost nothing alike to unmasked kane
> 
> i'm gonna go ahead and say its the hair and the fact that unmasked kane's head was almost as smooth and hairless as a baby's
> 
> anyway, my history of wrestling was early 2000's and starting again sometime early summer this year with an episode here or there every couple months before that and man, i am so excited for masked kane again (i remember him unmasking... and then beating up RVD, always liked their tag duo. was so sad at the time.)


Speaking of his hair, someone uploaded this video to youtube a few months back 





Pretty weird subject for a youtube video, but hey, whatever. You can tell it's Kane, but he does look very different with hair, I'm actually surprised, I always assumed he shaved it all off because he was losing it but he seems to have a decent head of hair in those pictures. 
The reason I bring this up is cause hopefully this means he's fully growing it out again, or at least enough for extensions, because a wig looks damn weird (just look at Fake Kane a couple of years back), not to mention it'd suck if it fell off somehow, plus I can't imagine it'd be comfortable.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash (Dec 17, 2011)

Cosmic Gate said:


> KANE RETURNED AGAIN AT A HOUSE SHOW AND GOT PWNED BY CENA LOLZ


Hahaha, awesome. I really hope Cena AA's Kane straight back to the midcard.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

if he used slow chemical again i would fucking MARRRRRRRRRRRRRK out bro. or at least a new version of it. nothing wrong with his theme now but slow chemical is just some next theme.


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

my nit picks on kanes return

- the flame on his leg looks ridiculous, lose it

- change his song to slow chemical

- change his titantron to one that doesn't show his face

- change the color of his metal mask to black

- change the color of his mask to whatever color it looked like when the lights were off

- change to a more sadistic attire with a more clothy, old timey executioner look


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

^ By which you mean change everything.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Dont have any cos i dont care. #sameoldshit RT @CenaFanForLife @IAmJericho What are your opiniuns about New Masked Kane return to WWE ??












I think we're due for another "saving".


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

The people markinf gor Slow Chemical must not know that that isn't even his OG theme. smh


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> I think we're due for another "saving".


Jericho and Kane are close friends aren't they? I'm finding it hard to believe that Jericho actually has no opinion whatsoever of his friend re-debuting with an extremely new look...


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

I just watched WWE Experience or whatever it's called and...wtf? They didn't show him grinning for starters and then that jafoole presenting the show made no mention of Kane! Unbelievable!


Chocolate Soup said:


> my nit picks on kanes return
> 
> - change the color of his mask to whatever color it looked like when the lights were off


I agree, the mask should be a darker shade of red. When the lights were off it had more a crimson/'browinish' red appearance which looked a lot better.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Hahaha, awesome. I really hope Cena AA's Kane straight back to the midcard.


You must be boneduster, no question now.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> I just watched WWE Experience or whatever it's called and...wtf? They didn't show him grinning for starters and then that jafoole presenting the show made no mention of Kane! Unbelievable!
> 
> I agree, the mask should be a darker shade of red. When the lights were off it had more a crimson/'browinish' red appearance which looked a lot better.


The mask is one of 2 things for me

1 it could be the burnt mask, where the flames eroded away the black color

2 or a better explanation, it is designed to be almost skin. Because when it all goes red the mask design does make kane not only make him look ugly, but its designed to make it look like kane's face


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> The mask is one of 2 things for me
> 
> 1 it could be the burnt mask, where the flames eroded away the black color
> 
> 2 or a better explanation, it is designed to be almost skin. Because when it all goes red the mask design does make kane not only make him look ugly, but its designed to make it look like kane's face


Fair comment. I think it's meant to represent both, but I'm just saying it looks a bit too much like lipstick. I reckon I'm probably saying this as it stands out more with his the half-mask exposing his actual flesh tone. I've been messing around with MS Paint and this mask would look incredible if it had the debut mask mouth part. I'm not so much bothered about the black stripes being missing anymore. This seems to be a more serious take on the character than the last time he was masked if I can say that.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> Fair comment. I think it's meant to represent both, but I'm just saying it looks a bit too much like lipstick. I reckon I'm probably saying this as it stands out more with his the half-mask exposing his actual flesh tone. I've been messing around with MS Paint and this mask would look incredible if it had the debut mask mouth part. I'm not so much bothered about the black stripes being missing anymore. This seems to be a more serious take on the character than the last time he was masked if I can say that.


The black flame on the original mask was designed to remind everyone why he was wearing a mask, and they wanted a new mask it seems and run out of idea's so its this phantom of the opera type mask. But the mouth missing obvious was because of breathing problems shame still. With him remasked could they really redo his original reason? but it was someone else who done it kane himself, he had gone nuts and burnt his face for real just to wear a mask.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> The black flame on the original mask was designed to remind everyone why he was wearing a mask, and they wanted a new mask it seems and run out of idea's so its this phantom of the opera type mask. But the mouth missing obvious was because of breathing problems shame still. With him remasked could they really redo his original reason? but it was someone else who done it kane himself, he had gone nuts and burnt his face for real just to wear a mask.


I think so, but to be done right they need to add depth to his motivational factors this time round and not be so black and white about it. It'll be telling of the company's direction in how they approach this.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> I think so, but to be done right they need to add depth to his motivational factors this time round and not be so black and white about it. It'll be telling of the company's direction in how they approach this.


My worry is, we have seen articles etc and a house show that it could make cena look strong just for the pointless match at WM with the rock. Please WWE really push kane, I do hope we get his 2003 monster push. Yes he was unmasked but Christ he was scary, put that personality with his new masked look we could have the best monster heel in WWE in 10 years.

If cena and kane rival, what I would do is. Kane and cena are in a match, kane chockslams cena is about to pin cena, cena kicks out kane goes nuts gets out of the ring gets a chair and smashes cena. This keeps cena strong, keeps kane strong and they both move on. All cena gets is one hell of pounding by kane without losing 

It is how kane destroyed rikishi in 2000, here is the vid which I hope is similar to how kane vs cena match ends up to make both look strong without any of them losing. Kane is the monster, cena is trying to survive. Yea kane loses by DQ but who cares
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iIS3ep_usI


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Am I imagining things or was his pyro louder than before on his return? Still not the 'spraying' shooting up version, but better.

EDIT: The chokeslam no longer seems like a powerful move and too many people have kicked out of it. Couldn't they give Kane a new finisher? He needs a new, original power move. I doubt they'd be able to 'move on' if Kane was to bash Cena's head in with a chair with 'fruity pebble' trying to survive lol, but I wouldn't mind. It would be good to watch *sadistic* Maybe The Rock could run in with a steel chair and Kane laughs, chucks the chair on the floor and then backs off or something like that in an upcoming match [before WrestleMania]

That is Kane's best attire ever. He should have returned with that on or a remix of it.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> Am I imagining things or was his pyro louder than before on his return? Still not the 'spraying' shooting up version, but better.
> 
> EDIT: The chokeslam no longer seems like a powerful move and too many people have kicked out of it. Couldn't they give Kane a new finisher? He needs a new, original power move. I doubt they'd be able to 'move on' if Kane was to bash Cena's head in with a chair with 'fruity pebble' trying to survive lol, but I wouldn't mind. It would be good to watch *sadistic* Maybe The Rock could run in with a steel chair and Kane laughs, chucks the chair on the floor and then backs off or something like that in an upcoming match [before WrestleMania]
> 
> That is Kane's best attire ever. He should have returned with that on or a remix of it.


Why don't it be kane and rock team up against cena in a PPV, and what I would do is kane tombstones cena, rock actually back-stabs kane lowblows him and clotheslines kane to the outside, rock does the PPL's elbow pins cena with one finger and that even spices up their rival. Kane is really angry and destroys both cena and rock. But if I was the writers it should not be cena vs kane, unless there are plans for cena losing to kane to make his match with rock even more up against it. Keep kane and cena apart, in a real fight cena would have no chance fighting kane anyway, we even heard reports glen jacobs battered a UFC star. 

That attire is a draw between kane's 98 attire even his 2003 attire I do love with his mask, but I think they wanted a fresh attire not going backwards to his past attires. Kane is like jason voorhees with looks, he never goes backwards, they just keep recreating different looks


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Fuck Kane

I give it 1 month before he is in the midcard again, 2 before he turns face for the 2893473723473 time and maybe another one before he loses his mask once more.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

PyroGenius said:


> Am I imagining things or was his pyro louder than before on his return? Still not the 'spraying' shooting up version, but better.
> 
> EDIT: The chokeslam no longer seems like a powerful move and too many people have kicked out of it. Couldn't they give Kane a new finisher? He needs a new, original power move. I doubt they'd be able to 'move on' if Kane was to bash Cena's head in with a chair with 'fruity pebble' trying to survive lol, but I wouldn't mind. It would be good to watch *sadistic* Maybe The Rock could run in with a steel chair and Kane laughs, chucks the chair on the floor and then backs off or something like that in an upcoming match [before WrestleMania]
> 
> That is Kane's best attire ever. He should have returned with that on or a remix of it.


yo bro you analyzing shit way too fukin much loool


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Luxie said:


> The people markinf gor Slow Chemical must not know that that isn't even his OG theme. smh


I spoke to some people who said "I love that they mixed his most recent theme with a remix of Slow Chemical."

It's mixed with Out of the Fire, Slow Chemical was a mix of that too.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Slow chemical was crap compared to his original theme, so I don't know why people are bitching about the theme he's come back with.

Any guesses on what Kane will do at TLC?


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> Why don't it be kane and rock team up against cena in a PPV, and what I would do is kane tombstones cena, rock actually back-stabs kane lowblows him and clotheslines kane to the outside, rock does the PPL's elbow pins cena with one finger and that even spices up their rival. Kane is really angry and destroys both cena and rock. But if I was the writers it should not be cena vs kane, unless there are plans for cena losing to kane to make his match with rock even more up against it. Keep kane and cena apart, in a real fight cena would have no chance fighting kane anyway, we even heard reports glen jacobs battered a UFC star.
> 
> That attire is a draw between kane's 98 attire even his 2003 attire I do love with his mask, but I think they wanted a fresh attire not going backwards to his past attires. Kane is like jason voorhees with looks, he never goes backwards, they just keep recreating different looks


Hmm, isn't it more likely for Cena to turn heel though considering the heat he's going atm and The Rock being face? How many PPVs are there until WrestleMania? "we even heard reports glen jacobs battered a UFC star." That was dismissed by Jacobs, but you never know. Batista has genuinely said that Kane is the strongest person he's faced in the WWE. HHH said he 'ended' the streak of The Deadman. How about Kane/HHH team up and face Cena and his mystery partner [The Undertaker 'Big Evil' gimmick] at a forthcoming PPV. Kane brings a burlap sack to the ring and near the end of the match turns on HHH and destroys Cena. Undertaker and Kane stare each other down and then join forces...The Brothers of destruction are back. Kane then removes his last half-mask from the sack, lights it and throws it on HHH. I prefer my original idea though and the Y2J one =P 



AnotherDamnAlias said:


> yo bro you analyzing shit way too fukin much loool


Sorry, I can't help it xD


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> Slow chemical was crap compared to his original theme, so I don't know why people are bitching about the theme he's come back with.
> 
> Any guesses on what Kane will do at TLC?


Chokeslam somebody through a table (hopefully the Spanish announce table, it's not a good PPV unless that gets smashed), undecided on who right now.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> Hmm, isn't it more likely for Cena to turn heel though and The Rock being the face? How many PPVs are there until WrestleMania? "we even heard reports glen jacobs battered a UFC star." That was nonsense, but Batista has genuinely said that Kane is the strongest person he's faced in the WWE. HHH said he 'ended' the streak of The Undertaker. How about Kane/HHH team up and face Cena and his mystery partner [The Undertaker] at a forthcoming PPV. Kane brings a burlap sack to the ring and near the end turns on HHH and destroys Cena. Undertaker and Kane stare each other down and then join forces...The Brothers of destruction are back. Kane then removes his last half-mask, lights it and throws it on HHH. I prefer my original idea though =P
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't help it xD


Yea there were big reports he was confronting glen
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/53330-tim-sylvia-bar-fight-wwe-kane.html

I would not go to far with a burlap sack etc keep that away, keep it simple, and getting HHH involved would be a bit pointless and over doing it. Like I said once kane is established has the company's monster. I say come may june time I would say have undertaker if he is ever in good shape by then, HHH, cena, masked kane, Y2J if thats him, punk, del rio are all battling to become the WWE champion, obvious one of those 7 are WWE champion. Or 4 of the 6 trying to battle to become champion, and the other 2 build up a huge storyline. That is another thing that is missing, not enough guys like 4 or 5 fighting each other to become WWE champion. But I would have a big storyline involving the mystery person returning on jan 2nd, and kane I say after wrestlemania


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah there's isn't enough competition. Things should start hotting up soon though. No pun intended...okay maybe a little.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

PyroGenius said:


> Yeah there's isn't enough competition. Things should start hotting up soon though. No pun intended...okay maybe a little.


I do think get HHH punk cena del rio have these 4 put into the WWE title picture, you have an established main 4 then we add kane been booked right there is far better strength in depth. WWE do have some competition, they just have to be booked right. 

Look at when austin in 2001 faced against HHH at no way out, he was going to face rock at mania X7. Did they have austin win so it would make austin look strong going into mania, no they had him lose to HHH, so HHH would be made to look strong to face the undertaker. That is the problem with WWE writters, they are so spineless with having their main eventers lose because it would benefit the other guys who could become a threat to the main guys


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope Kane goes after someone else next, someone who we don't expect, someone like either Triple H, Sheamus, or Randy Orton


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> I do think get HHH punk cena del rio have these 4 put into the WWE title picture, you have an established main 4 then we add kane been booked right there is far better strength in depth. WWE do have some competition, they just have to be booked right.
> 
> Look at when austin in 2001 faced against HHH at no way out, he was going to face rock at mania X7. Did they have austin win so it would make austin look strong going into mania, no they had him lose to HHH, so HHH would be made to look strong to face the undertaker. That is the problem with WWE writters, they are so spineless with having their main eventers lose because it would benefit the other guys who could become a threat to the main guys


Maybe they could push Brodus Clay somehow? I agree about the booking. New commentators and writers is what the WWE needs more than anything.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

I really hope they don't mess this storyline up. They did for the Nexus and Punk/HHH/Vince/Steph/Cena/Nash angle, fingers crossed but the WWE in 2011 like to mess things up.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

its a shame he doesnt get revenge with mark henry...whats the point in feuding the 1st place?


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

His ring attire seems a bit rushed, hopefully it isn't finished.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

If Kane is going to come back a true Heel....
Someone who could get some hate, he needs to chokeslam Punk. Cost him the match.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> its a shame he doesnt get revenge with mark henry...whats the point in feuding the 1st place?


It'll come eventually (maybe even tonight...).

Watch his return again; Kane's eyes do not break away from Mark Henry even when he grabs Cena around the throat. He only turns his attention towards Cena when he lifts him up.

The attack on Cena was a warning shot, an statement of intent...


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe Kane has a hit list, because if you remember his vignette and it flashed on certain superstars, Cena was in his vignette and Kane got to him, so who's to say Kane won't target anyone else like Orton, Sheamus, Henry, etc.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Terry Gyimah said:


> Maybe Kane has a hit list, because if you remember his vignette and it flashed on certain superstars, Cena was in his vignette and Kane got to him, so who's to say Kane won't target anyone else like Orton, Sheamus, Henry, etc.


That is an interesting point, in the vignette the eyes of kane targeted in all, rock, del rio, undertaker, the miz, cena, orton, henry, shamus, big show. Does it mean kane will go after all those guys? we do not know. I do think rock and taker wont be targeted because of their status in the WWE. Does it mean he will destroy everyone? because the writers cant just create this promo and not go through with that possible hit list? it could happen. They went through with the mask return, like I said kane should just attack cena a few times but do not rival with him. Because it will hurt his return, especially masked. But the way kane was remasked, something big must be planed for kane and I am hoping a monster push of 2003, no title just destroy everyone and establish that monster of the company who cannot be stopped


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd love it if he thanked Mark Henry for helping him go back to his old self and they join forces and destroy everyone 

Never imagined a Masked Kane getting revenge over a broken leg


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

No Kane so far.  I think he'll interfere in the WWE title match.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Very interested to see which direction they take with Kane if Mark Henry's injury is indeed legit. Kinda makes the "revenge" storyline void at this point in time.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Was anyone else dissapointed with no Kane at TLC?*

In the back of my mind the whole time I was waiting for Kane to come in and beatdown on someone, there was a lot of good opportunities too. Guess I'm a bit dissapointed, would've been awesome and should be exatcly how Kane should be booked right now, as a monster on a rampage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Was anyone else dissapointed with no Kane at TLC?*

No. Why would I be disappointed with not seeing a guy who offers nothing but size and an outdated gimmick?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Was anyone else dissapointed with no Kane at TLC?*

I was dissapointed with basically everything on the show but Kane not appearing was my highlight.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Was anyone else dissapointed with no Kane at TLC?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No. Why would I be disappointed with not seeing a guy who offers nothing but size and an outdated gimmick?


The man dropped like 35 pounds and hasn't given us a promo or wrestled a match.

Eh, I'm not disappointed that Kane didn't show up at TLC. I can wait another week. He doesn't have to be shoved down my throat a few days after he appears. I actually think it was a smart move to save Kane. That's a problem with too many WWE superstars these days, they're not used smartly.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

there will allways be some haters. no matter how much kane has improved and lost some fat, they will still keep on hating on him. This man has been working hard these past 7 months, he will not be a filler, most likely going to fight with someone not cena.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone think that kane will be at raw tonight?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Belal said:


> Anyone think that kane will be at raw tonight?


Yes he will otherwise him returning last week would be pretty stupid


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Yes he will otherwise him returning last week would be pretty stupid


Nice, i live in norway so the show dosen't start before 3am here. So if kane is at the show i will watch.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm actually glad they're not forcing Kane down our necks. He should be used as a 'force' rather than a typical clichéd monster heel who rampages every night IMO. That said, I hope he shows up on RAW heheh.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Belal said:


> Anyone think that kane will be at raw tonight?


Obviously he will, if he doesn't show up I'll stop posting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonder what we'll see.

I wonder if Cena will come out and cut a promo by mentioning Kane or if we'll see Kane backstage, someone like Striker try and interview him only to be attacked by Kane. Or maybe Kane will interfere in a match and attack someone. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Belal said:


> there will allways be some haters. no matter how much kane has improved and lost some fat, they will still keep on hating on him. This man has been working hard these past 7 months, he will not be a filler, most likely going to fight with someone not cena.


very true, the irony of kane and cena, both have haters perhaps they should form some sort of alliance since allot hate these 2 LOOOL. That would be fun heel turns of kane and cena the past few months LOL


----------



## Crimson Erotica (Dec 14, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> very true, the irony of kane and cena, both have haters perhaps they should form some sort of alliance since allot hate these 2 LOOOL. That would be fun heel turns of kane and cena the past few months LOL


ROFL! Can you imagine if Cena and Kane went around attacking people together hahaha. Cena gets a mask too and they just go nuts. Bahaha!


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Crimson Erotica said:


> ROFL! Can you imagine if Cena and Kane went around attacking people together hahaha. Cena gets a mask too and they just go nuts. Bahaha!


Yea cena can truly say with a mask you cant see me LOOL. Since cena is pissed with the cena sucks shirts, he grabs a fan kane shockslams him, and sets the shirt on fire along with the kid LOOOOL. Imagine kane and cena do a J and silent bob, goes to the forums and hunts every hater down LOOOL


----------



## My Path Is Chosen (Dec 19, 2011)

wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> Yea cena can truly say with a mask you cant see me LOOL. Since cena is pissed with the cena sucks shirts, he grabs a fan kane shockslams him, and sets the shirt on fire along with the kid LOOOOL. Imagine kane and cena do a J and silent bob, goes to the forums and hunts every hater down LOOOL


What are you, 14? no, just no <///3. How about Kane resembles once again the monster he portrayed during his debut spell with the mask, You know, the one that worked!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Definetely expect to see Kane make another appearance tonight. Hopefully it's another attack and not a match or promo. I'd like to see them hold off on giving him a match for a while to keep building him as a beast that just takes out people whenever he wants because he can.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

My Path Is Chosen said:


> What are you, 14? no, just no <///3. How about Kane resembles once again the monster he portrayed during his debut spell with the mask, You know, the one that worked!


I was being sarcastic, was not serious. I was taking the piss out of the haters, since none of them know what they want. Read the previous page, as I compared the 2 wrestlers who both have allot of haters


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Perhaps Kane was resurrected as a result of the pent-up hate that Cena has?

Someone else mentioned it in the chat, and it's actually kinda making sense considering Kane stripped Cena of his 'Rise Above Hate' shirt. Considering Kane is a demon from hell, perhaps Kane is actually just a symbol of Cena's hatred.

Kane can sense the hatred of Cena and is trying to force that hatred out, which only makes Cena's hate even more significant enough to make Kane, a demon of mayhem, take notice. Then again, maybe I'm thinking too deep, but hey, it's the only thing I can make sense out of this wierd ass feud.

So either Cena falls into his hate and utterly destroys Kane, or Kane destroys him because Cena refuses to let the hate out... or... (cringe) Cena rises above his hate and wins against Kane like superman.

Thoughts? Discuss.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Bro I was thinking that same thing as well, man this is getting pretty interesting


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

I don't think the WWE Creative Team are that "creative"


----------



## TrueBarrettFan (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

he was resureccted to become a stronger kane


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Kane is part of the IT Begin story line and they are looking to end the PG Era and who is the main head of this ere.. John Cena


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



ChainGang Saluter said:


> I don't think the WWE Creative Team are that "creative"


... but Kane is that creative. Glenn Jacobs is a very intelligent man.

Think back to his epic 'vegetative state' promo on Undertaker in October '10.

I've heard Jericho reference how avid a reader Kane is.


Kane ripped the shirt for a reason... Will WWE actually capitalizes on Kane's genius


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Scott Button said:


> Kane is part of the IT Begin story line and they are looking to end the PG Era and who is the main head of this ere.. John Cena


Dude, don't even talk like that. I'm gonna shed a tear at how awesome that sounds and then cry because it won't happen.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Sounds like you got high too come up with a good idea like this.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Well, Cena kissing some big red ass tonight was disgusting. Forgiving Kane? Seriously? 

You need to find your balls, Cena. This is pro wrestling.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

That sounds for some reason...

Libertarian? Or libertine?

The guy who plays Kane, Glenn Jacobs, is well read and into religion and politics. I like the OP's idea and it doesn't sound too crazy to me.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Mr Eagles said:


> Dude, don't even talk like that. I'm gonna shed a tear at how awesome that sounds and then cry because it won't happen.


I cringe at how people still think the PG rating is the huge, underlying reason why the WWE is ass.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Raven73 said:


> ... but Kane is that creative. Glenn Jacobs is a very intelligent man.
> 
> Think back to his epic 'vegetative state' promo on Undertaker in October '10.
> 
> ...


This. Kane is generally regarded as one of the overall smartest guys in the WWE.

Don't put it past him to make something happen just by taking an apparently simple action.

wk


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Mr Eagles said:


> Dude, don't even talk like that. I'm gonna shed a tear at how awesome that sounds and then cry because it won't happen.


I have these ideas from time to time, i then get annoyed when i dont see it happen also.


----------



## Inevitable_destiny (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Natsuke said:


> Thoughts?


Or, since it`s usually a bad idea to overthink wwe storylines:

Kane simply doesent like Cenas "rise above hate" attitude, he tried that, and got inducted in the hall of pain.

So in his pain/anger whatever, realise that hate is what he has been missing, goes monster, and then it makes sense to go after the "rise above hate guy".


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Inevitable_destiny said:


> Or, since it`s usually a bad idea to overthink wwe storylines:
> 
> Kane simply doesent like Cenas "rise above hate" attitude, he tried that, and got inducted in the hall of pain.
> 
> So in his pain/anger whatever, realise that hate is what he has been missing, goes monster, and then it makes sense to go after the "rise above hate guy".


So basically a filler feud. :cuss:


----------



## Topher2323 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

I know what the front of Cena's shirt says, but I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what the back says?


----------



## Inevitable_destiny (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Natsuke said:


> So basically a filler feud. :cuss:


Yeah, Cena just needs something to do until the Rock arrives, since he cant fight Punk for the title, and is not going in the Rumble.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Inevitable_destiny said:


> Yeah, Cena just needs something to do until the Rock arrives, since he cant fight Punk for the title, and is not going in the Rumble.


Nah. I think they really need to buildup this "Cena is Hated" thing. Kane probably had the best idea for WWE Creative.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Exciting times in the WWE, for sure for sure.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

I think that it's a way for Cena to finally become 'angry' while having it justified. I'm pretty sure they'll hotshot Kane's motives into the storyline later.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

The storyline is probably something along those lines, but by next week Vince will change his mind and noone will even mention the fact that Kane took Cena's shirt and the feud will end in a match on Raw.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

To me, Kane ripping off Cena's shirt is a reflection of the way he tried to shed his evil past and ultimately ended up getting injured because of it. Cena epitomizes being positive and all that stuff so it makes sense for Kane to target him and show him that hatred is the way to go and in a strange sense, help Cena to let the darkness in. Or I could be completely overthinking it and Kane was simply taking Cena's shirt as a trophy.


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

he just likes the shirt


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

He was just trying to get Cena to hulk up...


----------



## EverettPipebomb (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

All I know is, Kane better not say a word for the rest of his career. He just needs to be the monster he was in 1997. He's in the best shape he has been in since he lost the mask. If they need to move the story along by finding out Kane's reasoning, then go with Paul Bearer. If not, let his actions speak for him. But no talking, please. 

As far as what I think his reason is for attacking John Cena...Rise Above Hate. No one has more hate in their heart than Kane. Kane is merely showing Cena that he can't rise above this hate...until he goes Super Cena for a ridiculous 3 count. But making Kane a bigger monster in the process, and thus setting up his feud into WrestleMania where he will face the Undertaker.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Natsuke said:


> Perhaps Kane was resurrected as a result of the pent-up hate that Cena has?
> 
> Someone else mentioned it in the chat, and it's actually kinda making sense considering Kane stripped Cena of his 'Rise Above Hate' shirt. Considering Kane is a demon from hell, perhaps Kane is actually just a symbol of Cena's hatred.
> 
> ...





Inevitable_destiny said:


> Or, since it`s usually a bad idea to overthink wwe storylines:
> 
> Kane simply doesent like Cenas "rise above hate" attitude, he tried that, and got inducted in the hall of pain.
> 
> So in his pain/anger whatever, realise that hate is what he has been missing, goes monster, and then it makes sense to go after the "rise above hate guy".


I would actually be fine with either of these.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



NinjaAstronaut said:


> he just likes the shirt


That would be the greatest angle of all time. It matched his fancy new mask


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

He was resurrected to tap out at the royal rumble.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Its easy he talked about how soft he was before Henry inducted him into the Hall of Pain. So now he comes back as the Monster and instead of bashing Henry he goes after Cena because Henry unleashed the Monster inside of him and should thank him.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Nice theories,I'm convinced Kane IS some how connected to Cena being hated storyline by being used to get Cena to man up with aggression..But who sent him after Kane or why Kane chose to be part of it are the newer questions!!!!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

*sighs* He's taking a piece of something his victims own as a souvenir. He'll take something of CM Punk's eventually.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

I think you guys give creative way too much credit. They are great at building anticipation and sparking discussion but the payoff is usually always anticlimactic and stupid. I'm thinking recently about the Nexus "bigger picture" thing, the RAW GM angle, the whole summer of punk/conspiracy angles. They all end up going nowhere in the end and I don't expect this to be anything over than a way to put Cena over before Mania


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Think about it for a second guys. John Cena has been spoon fed to us, and for a while, people ate it up, but slowly throughout the years, we could see through it all. Cena wasn't just some Street thug, he became so much more. The kids and wimminz loved him, but everyone else hated him. He started winning titles, trying to become everyone's favorite, just like The Rock. He went from not caring, to wanting everyone's approval, and hopefully become better than the Rock one day. That's why he insulted the Rock, and that's why the Rock finally had enough of it.

Even though the Rock came back, people didn't hate him, because they were starting to see the other side of the proverbial coin, if you will. Cena has become what we used to hate, we're tired of seeing him, but unlike the Rock, we don't want to see him win titles all the time. Rock wants people to see that he is the people's champ, and they loved him. Cena is trying to maintain his image akin to the Rocks, so that people will love him as well. But as we see now, he's starting to crack. He's starting to see that more and more people are growing against the very same person they loved, because they are tired of him, he has become boring, and they do not want to see him anymore.

This is where kane comes in, someone made a thread about this earlier. Kane is Cena's pent up rage coming back, he ripped off his shirt because he wanted to show him that rising and ignoring the hate, won't do anything. it's just going to bottle his emotions up even more. he needs to release his anger, and show everyone that he isn't the pushover that people think he is. He needs to prove it to the Rock, the fans, and himself that he is not some golden boy, he wants to show everyone that this company truly is his life, and that the fact that he gets booed even though he does so many things for the WWE fans, is killing him on the inside. Kane will be a catalyst to Cena finally releasing his anger, beating the Rock at WM28, and becoming one of the most feared men in all of WWE. The only question is, how long until we see him finally snap?

or he just doesn't like cenas rise above hate and wants to show him that he has to be evil or some shit.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Kane is a symbol for Cena's hidden anger and hate


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

It's amazing how this forum has more creativity than the actual WWE creative.:lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

The theories are mostly Cena focused and the story probably is,But IF it's all or mostly about Kane then that'll be awesome and I don't care about the reason that much!!

The thing with the shirt could be Kane taking souvenirs from his"victims"as type of trophies like the Predator(which ties with the outer mask)!

I just hope it's not trying to be like TDKR,Cena is Batman and Kane is Bane..Kane"breaks"Cena But Cena ends up rising against hate(Kane's hatred)!!!


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Just saw RAW. They wet Kane's wig like I said they should and they either styled it differently or tried a different one. Looks better. lol at the female fan saying stop haha. Might have been set up, but anyway, epic mandible claw. I might be imagining things but it looks like they changed the shade of red of the mask. It looks darker now, more like the original [actually definite difference there]. I thought they should have done this too  lol I was rushing to watch YouTube before work. Okay see ya guys, I'm out....QUICK EDIT: commentary still sucks...okay I'm gone xD


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Louie85TX said:


> The theories are mostly Cena focused and the story probably is,But IF it's all or mostly about Kane then that'll be awesome and I don't care about the reason that much!!
> 
> The thing with the shirt could be Kane taking souvenirs from his"victims"as type of trophies like the Predator(which ties with the outer mask)!
> 
> I just hope it's not trying to be like TDKR,Cena is Batman and Kane is Bane..Kane"breaks"Cena But Cena ends up rising against hate(Kane's hatred)!!!


Sad how WWE has to rip off Predator. Originality is dead when it comes to WWE.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Kane is born on Hate. He hates everything & everyone, including himself.

that's why he raped Cena's..... shirt.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Natsuke said:


> Perhaps Kane was resurrected as a result of the pent-up hate that Cena has?
> 
> Someone else mentioned it in the chat, and it's actually kinda making sense considering Kane stripped Cena of his 'Rise Above Hate' shirt. Considering Kane is a demon from hell, perhaps Kane is actually just a symbol of Cena's hatred.
> 
> ...


Cool theory


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Cena is an anagram for Cane = Kane.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Kingofstuff said:


> It's amazing how this forum has more creativity than the actual WWE creative.:lmao


I'm sure the Creative team WWE has are top notch, I'm blaming most of the decisions on McMahon.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Dynasty said:


> *sighs* He's taking a piece of something his victims own as a souvenir. He'll take something of CM Punk's eventually.


Eventually he'll come out wearing Cena's shirt, a Broski headband, Del Rio's scarf, Otunga's bowtie, Miz's PPV jacket, and Santino's Cobra sock.

I wonder if he still has Rey Mysterio's mask.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

seeing as how he came out, manhandled Cena and then held his obviously chloroformed glove hand over Cena's face until he passed out and then ripped his shirt off, I'd say it was only a matter of time... luckily for Cena, his masked assailant came to his senses and noticed all the cameras and thousands of witnesses and fled the scene

BTW ANYONE NOTICE- girls scream for cena like he was gonna get killed!




Damn you Cenation Always trying to act dumb


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

So Kane is just cena dressed up as kane sorta?


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

You are actually more creative than the creative team themselves.But if this the angle going on then it's great


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

WWE creative using symbolic methods into turning Cena heel? I really hope so. That's moving it up a notch.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



deadmanwatching said:


> seeing as how he came out, manhandled Cena and then held his obviously chloroformed glove hand over Cena's face until he passed out and then ripped his shirt off, I'd say it was only a matter of time... luckily for Cena, his masked assailant came to his senses and noticed all the cameras and thousands of witnesses and fled the scene
> 
> BTW ANYONE NOTICE- girls scream for cena like he was gonna get killed!
> 
> ...


Who didn't notice those girls screaming? I noticed the blonde when Kane threw Cena on the table and than she starts screaming for Cena, I was pretty pissed.

It wasn't even just her, there must of been like 3-4 of them screaming at the same time.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Lol i still dont think WWE Creative have enough brain cells to come up with a storyline like that. Either way i just wish Cena would take things a little more fucking seriously. He is ruining everything by not showing any emotion...he forgave Kane for choke-slamming him? fpalm who books this shit? Dammit just get mad and show some emotion.. This is pro wrestling not Sesame Street.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Kane being Cena's Pyramid Head would be a fucking awesome angle. Unfortunately, I just don't see them doing anything that in-depth for a storyline that's going to last for like a month. Unless it doesn't turn into a feud at all and Kane is just constantly stalking Cena heading into Wrestlemania and acts as a catalyst for Cena snapping.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Louie85TX said:


> The theories are mostly Cena focused and the story probably is,But IF it's all or mostly about Kane then that'll be awesome and I don't care about the reason that much!!
> 
> The thing with the shirt could be Kane taking souvenirs from his"victims"as type of trophies like the Predator(which ties with the outer mask)!
> 
> I just hope it's not trying to be like TDKR,Cena is Batman and Kane is Bane..Kane"breaks"Cena But Cena ends up rising against hate(Kane's hatred)!!!


My thoughts went to TDKR too. The movie is coming next year, the story is hot. It would make a little sense that they took an angle like that when that story is hot right now.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Lol i still dont think WWE Creative have enough brain cells to come up with a storyline like that. Either way i just wish Cena would take things a little more fucking seriously. He is ruining everything by not showing any emotion...he forgave Kane for choke-slamming him? fpalm who books this shit? Dammit just get mad and show some emotion.. This is pro wrestling not Sesame Street.


It's so freaking annoying man. Cena's smiling ass kisser routine has to stop. He has been getting punked out by Rock, and now Kane.

Cena's character is unbearable.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Kane and Undertaker are human.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah the mask is red compared to a more orangey red last week.

I laughed at the woman/kid all but crying on the front row by the way


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



AntMan said:


> It's so freaking annoying man. Cena's smiling ass kisser routine has to stop. He has been getting punked out by Rock, and now Kane.
> 
> Cena's character is unbearable.



Haha, I read that as "unbeatable" and I was gonna say, Yeah, tell us something we don't know, but then I re-read it and thought, yeah, tell us something we dont know!!!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



ChainGang Saluter said:


> I don't think the WWE Creative Team are that "creative"


BANG ON THE MONEY!

This was shit booking, Kane didn't look like a convincing monster whatsoever and Kane will end up getting buried like he has been for the best part of 8 years. All that expectation and they've already fucked it up one week later IMHO.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Some hot theories here, i especially like the kane being a symbol of Cena's hate building up inside and wants to unleash that hatred for the rock and wrestlemania. anything that turns cena heel is fine with me!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

From five days ago:



Anark said:


> I like the idea of new Kane being a highly intelligent but psychopathic serial killer type with a violently warped sense of morality.
> 
> *He should take 'trophies' from his victims by cutting/ripping bits of their costume or hair off and carrying it away with him.*


Coincidence or are the writers reading this thread for ideas?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Anark said:


> From five days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence or are the writers reading this thread for ideas?


Maybe we're just all psychic when it comes to Kane. Maybe him or Taker have given us powers. After all, someone did predict that he'd return with the mask on the same RAW that he actually did.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea.. Kane turning Cena, helping him find his inner evilness is a good idea, I thought WWE was doing that when he ripped his shirt and took it with him. 

I hope its not another Cena overcoming the odds storyline.


----------



## Metalman87 (May 23, 2006)

it really looked like Cena lost a couple of teeth


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Kane-Cena will be the best fued next month


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> I hope its not another Cena overcoming the odds storyline.


Prepare to be very disappointed


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

It's tragic how Super-Cena will win this feud and the monster credibility of Kane will die within a month..... real, real sad


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Anark said:


> From five days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence or are the writers reading this thread for ideas?


That's hilarious. :lmao


----------



## EgyptianCowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Man....I thought the segment was going to be over once Cena clotheslined Kane over the top rope. But boy was I happy when Kane immediately swept the rug out from underneath his feet and proceeded to debut some kind of sadistic and unusually violent claw-like maneuver to choke him out. Cena was even bleeding from the teeth! Very nice. Honestly, I don't think even WWE is dumb enough to let Kane lose his return feud....I mean, come on!


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you think the storyline is that Cena's turning into Kane? He certainly LOOKS the part.










Oh John, age has not treated you well.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



wacokid27 said:


> This. Kane is generally regarded as one of the overall smartest guys in the WWE.
> 
> Don't put it past him to make something happen just by taking an apparently simple action.
> 
> wk


Yea remember how he totally owned all the wrestlers on the weakest link, he must have got like 2 questions wrong

PPL forget glen made the decision to unmask, and glen said on countless interviews saying he can never rule out a mask return. I do think he made the decision to go back under the mask, so I would not be surprised if he is part of the creative team on where kane goes.

I do think I will be a little more convinced he will beat cena in a PPV, if it is kane's first official match. At the moment I am not totally convinced they will handle kane right, but so far so good


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...I really hope this wasn't just a way for Cena to overcome the odds in a filler match and beat Kane at Royal Rumble. 

I can't imagine they'd keep Kane out of the Rumble at all: in fact I'd rather he break his own elimination record.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I hope they'll use kane to transform cena's gimmick. Please not a random feud before rocky!


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Kane stole what should have been an awesome filler fued for Brodus Clay.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

My overall thoughts, he does put allot of fear factor with his new look that he has not created since 98. Not even henry wanted any part of kane. But many seem to moan about his new iron mask he wears coming down the ring to. I maybe in the minority, but I actually think he is even more intimidating with the iron mask than his red mask, he looks more mysterious that if it was just his half mask he maybe speaking more which would ruin the mystery less is more for me. We cannot see his face, he looks faceless and he now relies totally on body movement which is what got him over in 97. When he stared down henry, the way he just turned his head like death pointing, has put kane into a creepy almost a faceless serial killer mode. It is just like his debut the way he moves, he moves very stiff coming to the ring but he a bit quicker than 97. 

What have we now have learnt so far, it is still early process but so far so good 

1 - that is defiantly glen jacobs no question about it now, it stuck out like a so thumb when he unmasked to show his red mask again.

2 - He's got a new titantron which has eroded his unmasked days, which I totally expected. 

3 - The iron mask is defiantly here to stay. Kane seems to be going back to his silent ways, where he will talk very little or nothing at all. The second mask has solved his breathing problem, but his first mask seems to signal that he will not speak at all. When he stared down mark henry that speaked volumes for me, on where the direction glen wants to take his gimmick. No way would it even have been effective if he was using his half mask, the fact we cannot seeing his face, not even his eyes where the glass just reflects. He really looks chilling for any wrestler facing this guy, and that is what kane has been missing putting the fear factor into the wrestlers. 

4 - So it looks like glen is splicing his 2 masked gimmicks into one. Combining his 98 personality where he said nothing, where we could not see his face. But his in ring work we will see his half masked run, where it solves his breathing problems. Glen is like having his cake and eating it to LOL


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Natsuke said:


> Perhaps Kane was resurrected as a result of the pent-up hate that Cena has?
> 
> Someone else mentioned it in the chat, and it's actually kinda making sense considering Kane stripped Cena of his 'Rise Above Hate' shirt. Considering Kane is a demon from hell, perhaps Kane is actually just a symbol of Cena's hatred.
> 
> ...


As good as that sounds I don't think such an abstract angle will happen, but I like the way you think and I can see a good film in that somewhere. I reckon Kane took Cena's shirt as a trophy tbh and he's going for the top superstars in order to make a statement - 'The Big Red Machine' is back and here to stay. He has his prized possession again, his mask, and those who he sees as threats are prime targets. His goal is to win the WWE title and show his dominance again. I think you're over thinking it =P IMO he showed pity on Henry.

EDIT: What does "1 "King" Josh" refer to? Anyone know? Says that on a tape on the announcer table. Also, the segment showed 'blood'. A sign of a change coming perhaps?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

WWE allows legit blood, they just don't want blading at the moment. Mysterio frequently bleeds from the mouth/nose... dude seems to take a battering often.

Kane clearly was a tad too rough with the choke and it made Cena's gums/lip bleed.. no biggy.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*

Yeah Cena wipes it away at one point when his back is against the camera.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i finally like kane again.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

WWE is setting this one up for the kids.. Super Cena vs. The Big Monster.. 










or better: 










including the ripped off shirt:


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Definitely hope this is Kane sending a message to Cena.

"I tried to rise against the hate once, it got me nowhere, it's time for you to embrace it"

If Kane loses to Cena at the Rumble it'll totally make a mockery of the whole 'resurrected' tag. Definitely wouldn't put it past the WWE to do this, lets just hope they play it right. There are a shit ton of guys Cena could have done his usual overcoming the odds act with, I sincerely hope they wouldn't go through the effort of new promos and bringing back one of the most intriguing gimmicks ever to simply squash it after a month.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm excited for Kane to be back and I'm delighted they've brought him back masked (lost all interest in him when he unmasked and almost consider him a completely different character), but I'm definitely struggling to really embrace his new look. The attire really is pretty terrible and the mask just looks too human to me, mainly because of how much of his actual face you can still see. I liked the old full mask because it hid his facial emotions, he really looked like an emotionless monster, his expression never changed whether he was teaming with you or beating your ass to the ground. Oh, and it didn't have a massive, over sized forehead.

This still almost looks like a different person/character to me:


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Hate that he's keeping that extra metal mask over his normal mask


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

SweetChinMusic1988 said:


> Definitely hope this is Kane sending a message to Cena.
> 
> "I tried to rise against the hate once, it got me nowhere, it's time for you to embrace it"
> 
> If Kane loses to Cena at the Rumble it'll totally make a mockery of the whole 'resurrected' tag. Definitely wouldn't put it past the WWE to do this, lets just hope they play it right. There are a shit ton of guys Cena could have done his usual overcoming the odds act with, I sincerely hope they wouldn't go through the effort of new promos and bringing back one of the most intriguing gimmicks ever to simply squash it after a month.


If kane's first official match is against cena, then I do think the WWE will do 2 things

1 kane will beat cena cleanly, it is highly unlikely they will have kane lose his first match in 5 months

2 or to really up the anti with the rock feud, rock costs cena his match with kane.

But this is where I think the WWE may go to make kane look strong and make it even more difficult for cena with the rock. With kane destroying cena, that could be a taster on things to come. Kane will just go ahead and really hurt cena, not look to pin him but really bust him up. Going into their match at mania, cena is not 100% perfect. So it gives rock vs cena match allot of intrigue, can cena beat the great one after his journey to hell, that he failed to stop kane.

That is how I would set up kane vs cena, none of them lose just kane hurting cena so it puts cena right up against it


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



PyroGenius said:


> EDIT: What does "1 "King" Josh" refer to? Anyone know? Says that on a tape on the announcer table. Also, the segment showed 'blood'. A sign of a change coming perhaps?



I would assume it has something to do with Jerry "The King" Lawler and Josh Matthews, two of the commentary team who sit at the announce table.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

There's really a 138 page thread on Kane returning? How bad is WWE these days?


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

SuperBrawl said:


> There's really a 138 page thread on Kane returning? How bad is WWE these days?


 The WWE are giving the internet fans everything they have wanted so far. Rock returning, cena not in the title picture, punk and Danielson champion, shamus book as a strong midcarder, orton doing some good work with barret, kane put back under the mask.

So there is only so much they can do, they may fuck it all up. But how can anyone even complain when john cena is not in the main title picture, he was not even on the main event on TLC and the last few RAW's.


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Cause If they did just another epic fail on their part which leads me to question my faith in them even more which I don't have much at all anymore.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

No.. actually WWE want Cena to be booed now. 


This is an ass backwards company.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Cena could cure cancer & he would get boo'd. By the way do you ever stop crying? You always go on about how you don't like what you see or how you're losing faith. I hate to beat on a dead horse but if you dont like it dont watch.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

No. This isnt going to be a straight forward. HEEL/FACE fued. Something much deeper. The t shirt getting ripped off represents something. Quite excited about it.


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*



Rahi said:


> Cena could cure cancer & he would get boo'd. By the way do you ever stop crying? You always go on about how you don't like what you see or how you're losing faith. I hate to beat on a dead horse but if you dont like it dont watch.


It is a few things I like about WWE but when they keep doing dumb shit they deserve to called out on it.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Like...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

How are we supposed to fucking know? Do any of us work at WWE? We all are your typical jabronis at the side of the street.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

I don't think that WWE actually thought that a returning masked Kane, something that people have been desperately wanting for years, would get booed against a guy who already gets mostly booed no matter what he does. They can be dumb but I really don't think they would be that dumb.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

im sure Kane isnt a full on heel either then again Kane turns almost every month so you cant really label him as either. Kane is just Kane.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

they arent. theyre jst trying to put kane over by having him kill cena


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*



HGF said:


> I don't think that WWE actually thought that a returning masked Kane, something that people have been desperately wanting for years, would get booed against a guy who already gets mostly booed no matter what he does. *They can be dumb but I really don't think they would be that dumb*.


Yes they can. They put the title on this man.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

After seeing that Youtube video of that kid going nuts over masked Kane last week, I've been thinking how the heck they were going to get Kane booed? There's not really anyone in the roster he could attack and not get booed . . except maybe Hornswoggle. Remember how people were crying when JBL attacked him? I think even the IWC was saying that WWE had gone too far, crazy heel heat for JBL.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*



CP89 said:


> Cause If they did just another epic fail on their part which leads me to question my faith in them even more which I don't have much at all anymore.


No


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*



coconutcrusher said:


> After seeing that Youtube video of that kid going nuts over masked Kane last week, I've been thinking how the heck they were going to get Kane booed? There's not really anyone in the roster he could attack and not get booed . . except maybe Hornswoggle. Remember how people were crying when JBL attacked him? I think even the IWC was saying that WWE had gone too far, crazy heel heat for JBL.


Crying? Crying with laughter maybe.. one of my all time greatest Raw moments :lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Yes they can. They put the title on this man.


Oh my God! My eyes are fucking burning!


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Putting the title on Jeff Hardy wasn't a terrible idea. He was incredibly over at the time. But anyway you can always hope that Kane would get booed. I'm sure the few Cena fans in attendance were booing but the overwhelming majority were glad Kane was trying to murder John Cena before their eyes.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Probably not. They're selling anti-Cena shirts so hopefully they're going somewhere with this in the near future.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

This is going to be another oneof those interesting feuds that isn't going to have a clear heel or face or heel per se, much like Cena's feuds with Punk and Rock and I have a feeling they'll take advantage of this to the fullest. I hate the cliche heel/face black and white type of feud all of the goddamn time, so this should be great.


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

No. They obviously know that Cena will get booed vs Kane, especially considering the buildup. I know you think everyone in WWE are complete idiots, but sometimes they are not!


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Kane should attack all the wrestlers and other people in WWE. That is what made him entertaining. I've always wanted to see a feud with Kane and Ultimate Warrior. They had one match back when he was Isaac Yankem.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

*So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

Wondering what you guys have in mind.

I read a comment earlier in the week that said they hope WWE makes Kane take trophies of the superstars he destroys or beats up. (this could be the start)

I wouldn't be surprised if the cena/Kane mini feud ends this week. (although i don't see that happening)

But maybe wwe is trying to make Kane into the predator sort of. They gave him the predator cover up mask. If any of you have ever watched the predator movies, you would know that mostly everyone or everything the predator killed he would taker their skull as a trophy.

So maybe next week everyone is expecting KAne and Cena to go at it again, but insted Kane interuppts a henry match. He attacks him, and then cuts off one of henry dreads ( or something like that)

If wwe did this then it would explain why all the superstars flashed by during Kane's promo, and it would signify That Kane will take a trophy and destroy all of them.

This may be a little drastic right here- But WWe could actually have Kane go through everyone that flashed through the promo except the undertaker. And towards Mania Kane has a promo and says "i have decimated and taken a trophy of Many suprerstars, but there is one man left for me to take down, The undertaker, And i want him at Mania" ( this would be the final trophy for Kane- beating Takers streak.)

These are just my thoughts and ideas, I know a lot of you dont want to see KAne and undertaker at mania So please dont comment about how you dont want to see kane and undertaker again. Thank you....


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

Wow. That's actually a really, really, good idea. Repped.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

I think he took cenas shirt as he might take a disliking to the slogan "Rise above hate" i believe this has something to do with a suspected heel turn for cena


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

I have my theory.

Kane took Cena's shirt off. The "Rise Above Hate" shirt. Cena has been heckled for years but this year has been very specific and clear. They don't want Cena anymore, not just booing him because they love. Now it's just "Get this man off my TV." heat. Cena has yet to truly address and take on those issues others have brought in, enemies or allies. 

Kane may be actually helping Cena rather than hurting him. That "rising above hate" will not work and you must let your true emotions fly off the handle, especially with his upcoming Mania match with the Rock. Thus, this Kane return and angle is the subtle precursor of the Cena heel turn.


----------



## zigglesXe (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

It'd be cool if he somehow forced Cena to give into the hate, forcing him to become a heel. I don't know where it would go from there though.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

When he ripped cena's shirt off, when he is standin there, listen closely and he says something, it sounds like "Are you okay... or Rise Above Hate (cena shirt logo) or something, its hard to hear, but its one of the two.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*



Winning™ said:


> I have my theory.
> 
> Kane took Cena's shirt off. The "Rise Above Hate" shirt. Cena has been heckled for years but this year has been very specific and clear. They don't want Cena anymore, not just booing him because they love. Now it's just "Get this man off my TV." heat. Cena has yet to truly address and take on those issues others have brought in, enemies or allies.
> 
> Kane may be actually helping Cena rather than hurting him. That "rising above hate" will not work and you must let your true emotions fly off the handle, especially with his upcoming Mania match with the Rock. Thus, this Kane return and angle is the subtle precursor of the Cena heel turn.


Good one, but I bet WWE will fail it.

Kane's actually quite an intellectual. If he pitched an idea, WWE should run with that

Kane may be silent again, but he's an epic storyteller dating back to the Vegetative state promo


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

Kane is probably one of the smartest guys in the WWE. I wonder if after his wrestling days he will consider joining creative to finally give us some good storylines. 

Most likely not though since he's so involved with politics.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*



Kaneniteforever said:


> When he ripped cena's shirt off, when he is standin there, listen closely and he says something, it sounds like "Are you okay... or Rise Above Hate (cena shirt logo) or something, its hard to hear, but its one of the two.


Glenn may have asked him if he was okay, Cena's mouth looked like it was bleeding a little. I'll watch again and see if I hear it.

EDIT: I watched a few times, I couldn't pick up any words from Kane.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

That He's A pervert?

But Honestly. Think Star Wars. "Rise Above Hate"...and Kane comes in saying "Let the Hate Flow through You" well not really, but you get what i'm saying. Could be a cool little thing if that turns out to be it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Would anyone get booed attacking Cena these days?


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Kane barely get booed for years, no matter what he does.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> No.. actually WWE want Cena to be booed now.
> 
> 
> This is an ass backwards company.


Who actually followed the ass-backwards IWC


----------



## saquu (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

i thought it was Undertaker Lol..


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*



Winning™;10769351 said:


> I have my theory.
> 
> Kane took Cena's shirt off. The "Rise Above Hate" shirt. Cena has been heckled for years but this year has been very specific and clear. They don't want Cena anymore, not just booing him because they love. Now it's just "Get this man off my TV." heat. Cena has yet to truly address and take on those issues others have brought in, enemies or allies.
> 
> Kane may be actually helping Cena rather than hurting him. That "rising above hate" will not work and you must let your true emotions fly off the handle, especially with his upcoming Mania match with the Rock. Thus, this Kane return and angle is the subtle precursor of the Cena heel turn.


Well done. This scenario seems most likely.

One would think with Kane's return he'd just go on a Mark Henry-like rampage destroying everyone in his path, especially seeing as he's gotten the mask back.

But what many fans would not expect is for Kane to not simply attack Cena in a normal "monster" way, but for it to serve a purpose.

Kane could likely just be a pawn in not a heel turn for Cena, but "the night Cena snaps". This has been in the making for a while, but probably came to the forefront with CM Punk's promos against him, then the Rock returned and furthered it by having the fans become even more divided. 

Then Piper showed up trying to make Cena understand that he had to unleash that anger that was building up inside of him, hell he tried to get it out by slapping Cena, but to no avail.

Insert Kane.

If normal people cant talk to Cena and make him understand that he needs to change, then you might as well have a monster beat it out of him. Kane took that shirt to show you cannot always "Rise Above Hate" because what if that hate grows from just words into physicality? Then what? 

You see Cena tried to end it by saying he was willing to 'forgive' Kane for the attack until the man in question pretty much told him this wasnt an accident and that he was actually gunning for him.

I see this feud lasting into the Rumble and will end just as Rock comes in which should be around March.

I dont see this leading into a Cena heel turn, but more into a slightly edgier Cena. All these superstars, the fans, the Anti-Cena shirts...it's all building to that night where he just has a mental breakdown and can't take it anymore, eventually taking it out on the Rock.

Kane will be the one to finally bring it out of him.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

Kane= Darth Vader, Roddy Piper= The Emperor. Come on Cena, join The Darkside, they have cookies!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

Rise Above Kate. :lmao


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

Yes along with many of you I feel this has to do with Cenas' tshirt slogan.

USE THE HATE JOHN! Would love for those to be the first words out of Kanes mouth as he is returned as a monster possibly not in the physical sense but in the mental. He wants to destroy everything that is good and Captin Kindness is the perfect place to start.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

Cuts off one of Henry's dreads? Russo...? Is that you?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

If WWE did some of the things posted above (regarding Cena snapping/mental breakdown due to Kane) it would be one of the smartest things WWE has done in a while. I'll stay a skeptic though, because if it meant nothing (which wouldn't surprise me because WWE act like they don't possess the mental capability to pull these things) then it would be a disappointment.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

Lol they should have Kane turn like Al Snow or Mankind goofy after all this and just have him appear in a room dedicated to John Cena's crappy merchandise. Dear John, I love you so much, love Kane....


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

I think he was making a protest about how overpriced WWE Shopzone is.

Good for you Kane, I support your campaign.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*



iBeaDom said:


> Well done. This scenario seems most likely.
> 
> One would think with Kane's return he'd just go on a Mark Henry-like rampage destroying everyone in his path, especially seeing as he's gotten the mask back.
> 
> ...


Are you saying maybe Kane and Piper was implemented by say, someone of a higher power (McMahon) to get Cena to change his attitude? Or Kane is simply just trying just trying to make Cena cut the bullshit, and smell the coffee?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Are you saying maybe Kane and Piper was implemented by say, someone of a higher power (McMahon) to get Cena to change his attitude? Or Kane is simply just trying just trying to make Cena cut the bullshit, and smell the coffee?


Nah there's no higher power that would care that much about Cena addressing the fans.

This is just random people who represent a certain point leading up to Cena's breakdown. Kinda like 'A Christmas Carol' where you had the ghost of christmas past, present and future.

Cena's like the inverted Ebenezer Scrooge.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: So What do you think Kane Taking Cena's shirt indicates?*

He needed a quick Christmas gift for his sister Lane. or He wanted to sell it on ebay. or he Just wanted to wipe his butt



Who knows With Cena ,What WWE is Going to do with him, the best i can think is a new Cena T-Shirt


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

Next week King Will say *"Are the booo's getting to Kane"* 




---> Kane booed last week





---->Kane booed at house Shows

Yes he was booed , but those who were booing Kane Were Kids and Girls


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

they've known when he's gonna get booed for years. they've been booking towards getting him booed forever just now they are making it blatantly obvious


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Did WWE Really Think Kane Was Gonna Get Booed Attacking Cena?*

It's simply astounding at what denial can do to you.

Either that or their planning for Kane to make Cena a heel?


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it's fairly obvious that Cena's persona will change in some significant way bar a huge swerve from WWE creative. I just can't put my finger on Kane's motives for attacking him, not for certain anyway. Like I mentioned before my guess is that he's attacking the top dogs and perhaps this feud is a take on the classic 'good vs. evil' angle, but with a twist. Maybe we'll see Cena become someone who's neither heel nor face, but rather a wrestler who doesn't take any nonsense from anyone so to speak, someone in the 'grey'. A poster said that he'll loose his cool in the coming weeks and snap and I can definitely see that happening. Thinking about it now a super-Cena sounds plausible, someone to act as a counter balance to what I can only describe as Kane's supercharged state, but I swear to God if that happens I'll never bother with WWE again. Cena needs be more of an underdog seeing as he's getting so much heat. Kane could be attacking Cena because unlike him, being a monster and all with the mascara representing hideous facial burns, John has a choice in who he wants to be, but is being indecisive and is losing on all fronts as a result. He's out of the title picture and the fans are starting to turn on him. The boos are getting louder and more frequent. Kane's psychotic self takes offence to this indecisiveness and wants to make an example out of him. There's no fakery with Kane unlike with Cena. Kane could be teaching him a lesson. 

Good ol' Kane - the demonic preacher of the WWE  

Cena's confusion might have manifested itself in Kane's rage and resulted in his 'resurrection' with the mask. Cena's lack of focus has only served to make Kane stronger and more destructive than ever. Cena needs to man up and show his worth, fight for himself instead of trying to be a crowd favorite all the time. Moreover, instead of power move after power move he should pull off smarter maneuvers, legal or otherwise. I haven't seen him do much 'hustling' in-ring. I liked the fact that Kane used a 'newish' move with that mandible claw like grip he put on Cena's face, but well and truly Kane's due a new finisher. The 'Chokeslam' and 'Tombstone Piledriver' are synonymous with The Undertaker. I'd like to see him use an original submission move or even that choke grab that he used to do where he raised opponents right above him. We haven't seen him do that in years. It would add to the imposing nature of the character IMO.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

> I dont see this leading into a Cena heel turn, but more into a slightly edgier Cena. All these superstars, the fans, the Anti-Cena shirts...it's all building to that night where he just has a mental breakdown and can't take it anymore, eventually taking it out on the Rock.


Problem is a slightly edgier face Cena is going to get booed out of the building at WM28 anyway. If this was 2010 I'd be all for it but with the boos getting worse I don't know if a thug face Cena is going to cut it. What is he going to revert back to his 2006 character where he was still being half-booed out of arenas?


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Kane Vs Cena dark match [sh**ty quality] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWj3UuQKWnM + annoying yells from girl


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Kane/Cena Theory: Kane is reborn because....?*



Natsuke said:


> Perhaps Kane was resurrected as a result of the pent-up hate that Cena has?
> 
> Someone else mentioned it in the chat, and it's actually kinda making sense considering Kane stripped Cena of his 'Rise Above Hate' shirt. Considering Kane is a demon from hell, perhaps Kane is actually just a symbol of Cena's hatred.
> 
> ...


I was f*cking close.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

The crowd was awful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the crowd played it very well.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I thought the crowd played it very well.


Not at the start they didn't. By then we had an infamous groan from King too so my hype died down a little. Admittedly they got better though.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The way the mask squashes down his nose is honestly driving me insane and the attire is still awful. He also needs to grow more facial hair in my opinion because at the moment you can see far too much of his face, and it reminds me too much of him without the mask. We need to be able to view him as almost a different Kane in my opinion and now he has his mask back his image is a major part of that.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Embrace it Johnnnnnn
Let ittt consuuume youuuu
Cena sucksssssssssssss
Cena sucksssssssssssss
Cenaaaaa sucksssss


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

"STOP! *WALL OF FIRE*"

Wonder if Cena was legit nervous of that spot?


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> The way the mask squashes down his nose is honestly driving me insane and the attire is still awful. He also needs to grow more facial hair in my opinion because at the moment you can see far too much of his face, and it reminds me too much of him without the mask. We need to be able to view him as almost a different Kane in my opinion and now he has his mask back his image is a major part of that.


Yeah, I think he trimmed down his beard for some reason. If anything he should let it grow longer and dye it the same colour as his wig. Atm he looks like some sadomasochistic freak and is speaking like it too. *shivers* And his nose reminds me of Tin Tin for some reason with the way the mask is shaped.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Even I was wondering why he shaved his beard?!


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

His face is plump as it is, but without the beard his head looks so fat. It just made me want his face covered up fully even more. Same mask style or not, I wouldn't care. There's just too much of his face showing. Why he shaved his beard off I have no idea. When he stood still grinning at the end he looked so bloated and it was very cheesy. He looked like a baby in drag, but with a bodybuilder's torso . Weird how he hasn't fixed his teeth too. He has enough money lol.

He could have looked something like the character from Splatterhouse if they just completed the new mask -










Damn that kind of looks like John Cena! He's even got the ripped jeans.

Rise above the hate!

:mark:


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

So basically, note to WWE - please make the man a mask that doesn't make him look like he's been smashed in the face with an iron, and note to Kane - please grow a decent beard to cover up your flabby chin. Cheers.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> So basically, note to WWE - please make the man a mask that doesn't make him look like he's been smashed in the face with an iron, and note to Kane - please grow a decent beard to cover up your flabby chin. Cheers.


So basically here is a note to you : You should know your role and shut your mouth or i will turn your head sidewise and stick it straight your candy ass!



Great ending. I hope Cena consumes his hatred and becomes heel. And i think even if Cena becomes heel or face i think either way Kane will beat him in a future match.

WWE most likely knows that they can give him a big push by letting him win clean over Cena, and then they can sell Kane masks and if Kane has been pushed the right way then WWE gets lots of money by selling the masks


----------



## prateekonline (Mar 12, 2005)

They want you to dislike the way his face looks. 

So *Flabby Chin, Good.
* Pointy Nose, Good.
*No Beard, Good.

However, If I had a say, I'd have asked the people-in-charge to have him wear his Year 2000 Inverted Color (Red on Black) Costume with this same mask. and yeah the beard. 

But Hey, No one is listening. Be Happy they gave him a mask.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

prateekonline said:


> They want you to dislike the way his face looks.
> 
> So *Flabby Chin, Good.
> * Pointy Nose, Good.
> ...


You know that's a very good point. I didn't think of it that way. Hope you're not giving the creative more credit than they deserve lol. No question about his attire though, it could be a lot better.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't have been the only one sat there on Monday night who was excited for the Kane promo not because he was going to address Cena, but he was going to address why he's back with a mask etc.

His promo was good, I like the story they're telling. I don't like the big part in the middle about how 5 months ago this guy lost to a swinging neckbreaker from Michael McGillicutty but now because he has a mask he's a monster gets left out, without so much as a _why the mask?_ from the commentators.


----------



## Delaney 3:16 (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL at the smarks talking trash about the creative. Of course when an awesome storyline comes all you bitches can do is complain.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Was Kane supposed to be commanding the fire to appear and stop Cena? It looked like he forgot to do it, and raised his arm in a hurry as an afterthought.


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> Was Kane supposed to be commanding the fire to appear and stop Cena? It looked like he forgot to do it, and raised his arm in a hurry as an afterthought.


Yeah he botched that. I thought there was a time lapse in the first video I watched, but all the YouTube ones show a delayed reaction from Jacobs as does the official one on WWE.com.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Great mic skills, and mayb its me, but he looks jacked again, just before the pyro go's off when cena is on the stage, u see kane, look at his chest, he's def buffed up


----------



## PyroGenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Kaneniteforever said:


> Great mic skills, and mayb its me, but he looks jacked again, just before the pyro go's off when cena is on the stage, u see kane, look at his chest, he's def buffed up


He looks jacked one moment and flabby as hell the next. Take this video for example - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKQFgylBI6w&context=C3716da5ADOEgsToPDskI6OBf8dP1yqyr7mY4gntAW

It's the lighting man. They're being clever with it.

Looks like Matt Hardy at times lol


----------



## cmKilla10 (Dec 30, 2011)

I really dig his welding mask that he has been wearing to the ring, it's so sinister, yet industrial.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

AttitubeSUCKS said:


> I don't give a shit about Kane unless he is coming back to put Cena over.


The only person who gains from a Kane/John Cena feud is Kane. He's been totally irrelevant for over a decade.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

PyroGenius said:


> He looks jacked one moment and flabby as hell the next. Take this video for example - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKQFgylBI6w&context=C3716da5ADOEgsToPDskI6OBf8dP1yqyr7mY4gntAW
> 
> It's the lighting man. They're being clever with it.
> 
> Looks like Matt Hardy at times lol



Are you kidding? He just looked jacked the whole time. Kane always has been in good shape (apart from 2006/07). Last year during his title run, and even now you can see through his shirt, he had a noticeable 6 pack. Just because he's not got a small waist. He belly gets pushed out a little because of the muscle underneath. Just because he's not the size he was in 2000-2002 people try and pick him apart. There's never gunna be the same tone as there was 10 years ago but you cant compare Kane to Matt Hardy, this is ignorance at it's finest.


----------

